# Auction & Show List



## Scotmando

*Show & Auction List*

*GTA - GREATER TORONTO AREA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2018*


*NEXT * Saturday, Sept 15th, 2018  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

 Sunday, Sept 30th, 2018  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

 Sunday Oct 14th, 2018 KWAS - Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

 Sunday Oct 28th, 2018  PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club  - * Fall Auction, Fish Show *

 Sunday Nov 4th, 2018  SCAAS - St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*


*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF GTA AREA) LIST >> FALL 2018*


 Saturday, Sept 22nd 2018  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

 Saturday Sept 29th, 2018  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*

 October 4-7th, 2018  All Aquarium Catfish Convention 2018  - * Catfishcon Auction in Herndon, VA(near Washington D.C. USA)*

 Sunday,*Oct 28th, 2018 Erie Aquarium Society-Erie PA, USA  - * Fall Auction*

 TBA  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal" - *FALL Super Auction*

 Sunday Nov 18th, 2018  OCA - Ohio Cichlid Association - *OCA Extravaganza Auction*

*SALTWATER AUCTION / EVENT LIST >> FALL 2018*


*PM me if you know of any this fall * 

* PET EVENTS LIST >> FALL 2018*


*Next* Sat-Sun Sept 8-9th, 2018  Canadian Pet Expo 

*CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*


List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY. 

*So How Does An Aquarium Auction Function?*

** ALWAYS Check A Club's Website For Details Regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **

*Most Auctions are now Cash Only (Pay per purchase)*

*For Buyers*:


*Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
*Some Clubs now have Online Item Lists* for buyers to pre-view lots being offered. Available info on club websites.
*Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts). 
*When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number. 
*Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat. 
*Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure. 
*Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers. 
*Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order or randomly(listing order on a board), always starting with the first table.
*Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
*You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
*When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list. 
*The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is. 
*Volunteer throughout the Auction*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner (they get to see whats in the bags first!, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event. Very Much Appreciated.
*Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price. 
*Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen. 
*If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains. 
*You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.

Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!

"There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
.
.

*Sellers Preparation Before-Hand:*

*Prepare 2-3 days in advance* & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
*Download Sellers Sheets* Available on each club's website or FaceBook page. 
*Some Clubs now have Online Pre-Registration & Item Lists* for both buyers & sellers. Available info on their club website. This save you & the club lots of time with on-site registration.
*STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates 2-3 days before the Auction! Larger Fish 4-5 days!* Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
*Double-bag* by Putting 1st bag upside-down into 2nd bag. This prevents fish from getting caught in bag corners.
*Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tape together or re-bag multiple bags into one larger bag.
*Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your LFS local fish store or online). *No Ziploc® allowed*. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it. 
*Large, Aggressive or Spiny fish*, _One per bag & Double bag!_. Tape multiple bags together or fit into one larger bag. _XXL fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish)._
*Use FRESH AIR!* _General ratio is 75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
*Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture)
*Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!)
*Bag dry goods*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
*PLEASE DON'T BRING*,
Used Gravel or Rocks, 
Broken or Filthy Equipment
_Sick or Deformed fish/pets_
Expired or Opened Food or Medication
Items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons. 
Check Each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods, 
_Some Clubs don't allow any used items_.


*Seller On-Site Registration*

*Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
*Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
*All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers. 
*Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.
*Now Volunteer!*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event.


----------



## SignGuy

Mods, I know there were a few threads related to auctions, some going back to last year, but is there any way we might be able to sticky this one as an "official" 2013 listing / update thread for dates, times etc.


----------



## Scotmando

if you know of any other auctions local GTA or far, let me know. I'll add them to the list.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## fesso clown

MAST auction April 10, 2013. 
YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!


----------



## Scotmando

Added Edmonton auction to the list

*Sunday February 24, 2013 ACE The Aquarium Club of Edmonton - Spring Auction*


----------



## Scotmando

Snowstorm in GTA... Time to think auctions! Pick your fave


----------



## df001

I'm really torn, as basically every single day the auctions are on I've got some other stuff already booked. I have to be in kingston the weekend of the HDAS auction...


----------



## Scotmando

df001 said:


> I'm really torn, as basically every single day the auctions are on I've got some other stuff already booked. I have to be in kingston the weekend of the HDAS auction...


Go to the OVAS Ottawa Aqua Mania & Giant auction weekend on March 23-24


----------



## df001

Scotmando said:


> Go to the OVAS Ottawa Aqua Mania & Giant auction weekend on March 23-24


I cant, I'm booked the entire weeked.


----------



## Scotmando

LONG WEEKEND!

Time to think auctions in the GTA. 

FIRST ONE IS HAMILTON ON SATURDAY MARCH 23rd IN WATERDOWN

Anybody can buy &/or sell.

I'll be bringing plants & fish. Got a few to many African cichlids.


----------



## altcharacter

Only good one is the MAST auction, unless you know of any other saltwater auctions going on


----------



## Scotmando

altcharacter said:


> Only good one is the MAST auction, unless you know of any other saltwater auctions going on


Look past the salt!

KWAS has a Frag swap @ their Octoberfish auction & show. And they usually have cheato and salty equipment going thru the auction as well.


----------



## altcharacter

Freshwater is for zombies, vampires, and others who have no souls


----------



## Scotmando

altcharacter said:


> Freshwater is for zombies, vampires, and others who have no souls


We may have to turn the 'freshwater' off... then all you'll have left is salt crystals!

Anyways, hope the KWAS addition helped. I was there last Octoberfish 2012 and the salty folk had a great time! Sorry you missed it.

If you know of any more saltwater fish auctions. Let me know & ill add them to the list


----------



## Scotmando

Hamilton show rules http://hdas.ca/?p=408 are in the President's message on the HDAS Website

On the same date as the HDAS Auction, March 23rd,2013 in Waterdown


----------



## Eskins

hey i have been searching for some barracuda do you think i could find some at some of these auctions??


----------



## Scotmando

*Auctions getting closer!!!

You do not need to be a member to buy or sell at any of the GTA auctions. *

Check out auction websites for info in the first post.

*The first* Hamilton club show & auction in the GTA on March 23rd, 2013


----------



## Scotmando

*Hamilton Auction in Waterdown getting closer!!!

Hamilton club show & auction in the GTA on March 23rd, 2013

You do not need to be a member to buy or sell at any of the GTA auctions.*

Check out auction websites for info in the first post.


----------



## Scotmando

Hamilton was a great auction this past Saturday. The auctioneers were 'on fire'. There was a large number of lots & they got through 'em with great speed. Excellent job people!

The next auction is Saturday April 6, 2013 in Brantford & Durham is Sunday April 7.

Two in one weekend, Wowwww!

Which one are you going to?

See the links here & auction list in original post in this thread.


----------



## dragon1974

Can't make the Durham one, I'm looking for a red melon male around 6" If anyone on the forum is going please let me know or hit me a pm


----------



## cichlidor

do you know what time is the MAST auction?


----------



## J_T

Aprl 10, 2013 @ 7:30

Annual Auction !!!
Due to the limited space in our current location, we are going to institute a pre-registration policy for the auction items being sold. Hopefully, this will speed up the process to get everyone and items ready for the auction, and be able to move things along quicker. Pre-registration of items being auctioned: (pre-registration is required if you are going to auction 5 or more items and optional but encouraged for less.
Email [email protected] the following information for pre-registration with the word "AUCTION" in the subject.

Your Name
MAST Membership No
Description of item

Auction Numbers will be sent back to you, please label your item with the Auction Number and your Membership Number before arriving at the auction. Please double bag all fish/corals as we have had a few issues in the past. You must be a member to auction an item.

MAST meetings are held at the following location:

Armour Heights Community Centre, 2140 Avenue Road, Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## Scotmando

Sat April 6 is Brantford Auction and Sun Apr 7 is Durham Aquariama

Who's goin?


----------



## Scotmando

Brantford auction was great. 

Got some black Venezuelan corys from a great breeder in Burlington. They're stunning. 

On my way to the DRAS Durham auction now.


----------



## macKRAZY

I want to check it out soo bad but I just found out about these auctions recently...

If I may ask(probably a noobish question).. how come there arent more auctions in the metro toronto region?
Why are all of them so far from the city?


----------



## Scotmando

macKRAZY said:


> I want to check it out soo bad but I just found out about these auctions recently...
> 
> If I may ask(probably a noobish question).. how come there arent more auctions in the metro toronto region?
> Why are all of them so far from the city?


Check out the original post for dates.

There are a few auctions within the GTA

PRAC In Brampton is the closest

DRAS in Ajax

HDAS in Hamilton


----------



## macKRAZY

Scotmando said:


> Check out the original post for dates.
> 
> There are a few auctions within the GTA
> 
> PRAC In Brampton is the closest
> 
> DRAS in Ajax
> 
> HDAS in Hamilton


Let me rephrase or be more specifc... lol

How come there are non in toronto, east/north york, richmondhill, etobicoke, etc (closer to the city) ???


----------



## Scotmando

macKRAZY said:


> Let me rephrase or be more specifc... lol
> 
> How come there are non in toronto, east/north york, richmondhill, etobicoke, etc (closer to the city) ???


The auctions are affiliated with & organized by the aquarium clubs in the GTA & elsewhere.

These auctions take a great many volunteer man hours (mostly by club members & their families) to make them a success.

They give members & non-members, like yourself & others, to find new & exciting fish or inverts at usually reasonable prices. Also gives you the opportunity to unload excess fish or accessories.

They are also an important source of funds for club activities, conservation efforts & more.

A Reminder for the saltwater enthusiasts, MAST this Wednesday eve, Auction is April 10, 2013 @ 7:30 at Armour Heights Community Centre, 2140 Avenue Road, in Toronto
See original post link for details


----------



## djtbster

Any one been to the sarnia auction?


----------



## Scotmando

djtbster said:


> Any one been to the sarnia auction?


I have never been. I would like tio know as well if anybody has beet to Sarnia auction.

It's 256km from WC & Derry Rd, Mississauga. Just a little over 2 hours.

*HAs anyone been to the SAM Montreal auction*? This year Montreal is Sunday Apr 28 @ noon


----------



## bob123

Just returned from the Sarnia auction some very good prices for buyers, not as big as London or Hamilton auctions but some very nice plants and fish. Picked up a large Albino Longfin male pleco for $20 also 7 Monty swords for $4. Auction started at 11:00 and was over before 3:00.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Fall auction list??


----------



## Scotmando

kaitlyn19 said:


> Fall auction list??


Updated with the only fall auction listed at this time. Check out the first post.

One More Spring Auction still to come!

London LAS Auction coming up on Sunday May 5th, 2013


----------



## kaitlyn19

Scotmando said:


> Updated with the only fall auction listed at this time. Check out the first post.
> 
> One More Spring Auction still to come!
> 
> London LAS Auction coming up on Sunday May 5th, 2013


YUPP!! Going to the London one. So sad its the last one till.. September I think. I believe Hamilton and sarnia have there fall auction dates up on there sites. Very excited for londons, it will be me and my husbands first time at londons. Were bringing some bottom feeders and some cichlids


----------



## bob123

The only two fall auctions I am aware of are Sarnia Sat. Sept. 14/13 and London Show and Auction Sun. Sept. 29/13. I know more will be coming up as Kitchener has Octoberfish in Oct. also St. Catherines usually has an auction in the fall and Peel as well.


----------



## kaitlyn19

bob123 said:


> The only two fall auctions I am aware of are Sarnia Sat. Sept. 14/13 and London Show and Auction Sun. Sept. 29/13. I know more will be coming up as Kitchener has Octoberfish in Oct. also St. Catherines usually has an auction in the fall and Peel as well.


AWESOME! So excited. By then I will have many apistogramma's to bring, they will be a perfect size by then, so I can sell them in pairs.


----------



## Scotmando

bob123 said:


> The only two fall auctions I am aware of are Sarnia Sat. Sept. 14/13 and London Show and Auction Sun. Sept. 29/13. I know more will be coming up as Kitchener has Octoberfish in Oct. also St. Catherines usually has an auction in the fall and Peel as well.


I will update as the clubs post their dates. Thanks


----------



## fishead

Just came back from the Montreal Aquarium Club's giant Auction (SAM) it was the best run auction I have ever been to. This includes Large national conventions in the States and Europe. Lots of fish we never see here in toronto. Here is a snap shot of some of the at the auction
Apistos
A. macmasteri
A.njisenii
A.caucutoides double red
A.beanschi
A.alcrina
A.agazzizi Fire red (I grab a pair)
Killis
Aphyo. elberti
Aphyo. striatum
Fp. gardneri 7 different populations
Chrom. poliaki A.S. and Chrom. poliaki moena (stopped at 25 on these ones)
Aphanius mento
Epiplatys dageti
Epiplatys chaperi
Riv. xiphidius
Riv. homliae

CPO's going for 5 bucks a piece 
CRS going for around 10 a piece
CBS going for the same as CRS
rili shrimp 
cherry shrimp 

West aftrican cichlids

Tilipia bathyobates
Hemi. lafalili ( non crossed ones)
Pelvicachromis sp. Calabar
Buffalo heads (breeding pairs)

Lots of cories but going for big bucks. We are so lucky in toronto to have the breeders we do. They only had fairly common Cories available. 
Africans sold at strong prices too but not many of them in the auction. 
Plants sold for a sold 8 to 10 a bag. Java moss selling for 10 to 12 a bag. 

In all prices we very strong for the sellers and if you wanted something be ready to stick it out in a bidding war. Not an auction for indecision. It was alot of fun. If you ever wanted to travel for an auction this is one to go to without having to cross a boarder.


----------



## kaitlyn19

OMG SO JELOUS!!! Cant wait for next years


----------



## fishead

Oh and came home to my first spawn of Scleromystax barbatus!! Waited 15 years to finally get and bred these guys.


----------



## Scotmando

fishead said:


> Oh and came home to my first spawn of Scleromystax barbatus!! Waited 15 years to finally get and bred these guys.


Congratulations!!!!!



fishead said:


> Just came back from the Montreal Aquarium Club's giant Auction (SAM) it was the best run auction I have ever been to. This includes Large national conventions in the States and Europe. Lots of fish we never see here in toronto. Here is a snap shot of some of the at the auction
> Apistos
> A. macmasteri
> A.njisenii
> A.caucutoides double red
> A.beanschi
> A.alcrina
> A.agazzizi Fire red (I grab a pair)
> Killis
> Aphyo. elberti
> Aphyo. striatum
> Fp. gardneri 7 different populations
> Chrom. poliaki A.S. and Chrom. poliaki moena (stopped at 25 on these ones)
> Aphanius mento
> Epiplatys dageti
> Epiplatys chaperi
> Riv. xiphidius
> Riv. homliae
> 
> CPO's going for 5 bucks a piece
> CRS going for around 10 a piece
> CBS going for the same as CRS
> rili shrimp
> cherry shrimp
> 
> West aftrican cichlids
> 
> Tilipia bathyobates
> Hemi. lafalili ( non crossed ones)
> Pelvicachromis sp. Calabar
> Buffalo heads (breeding pairs)
> 
> Lots of cories but going for big bucks. We are so lucky in toronto to have the breeders we do. They only had fairly common Cories available.
> Africans sold at strong prices too but not many of them in the auction.
> Plants sold for a sold 8 to 10 a bag. Java moss selling for 10 to 12 a bag.
> 
> In all prices we very strong for the sellers and if you wanted something be ready to stick it out in a bidding war. Not an auction for indecision. It was alot of fun. If you ever wanted to travel for an auction this is one to go to without having to cross a boarder.


This is what I'm talking about. Amazing feedback. Thank you fishead for this great review. .

Auctions are great places for awesome finds, to unload some extra fish and/or aquarium related products, or to buy. Oh and the chance to meet people with common interests.

I was seriously thinking of going up to the Montreal Auction but I came down with a cold and was feeling like crap.


----------



## bob123

I just found out that Kitcheners fall show and auction which is called Oktoberfish will be held on October 27th 2013 more details to follow. You do not have to be a member to show or buy and sell.


----------



## kaitlyn19

bob123 said:


> I just found out that Kitcheners fall show and auction which is called Oktoberfish will be held on October 27th 2013 more details to follow. You do not have to be a member to show or buy and sell.


Sweet  Its nice they have a day set already. I have been waiting all year!! Didn't even know about it last year but this year me and my hubby have really been getting into the auctions and getting to know the fish community. Its just a amazing place to be, its like home. Sell some fish, buy some fish and meet some great people.. nothing better. Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Scotmando

*LAST SPRING AUCTION This Year!!! (I'll Be There!)

Sunday May 5, 2013 (My fave last year!)LAS London Aquaria Society - Spring Auction 

Held at the Optimist Hall, 1653 Richmond Street, in DORCHESTER on Sunday, May 5th 2013.

Registration begins at 7:30 am.

Auction begins at 11:00 am.

*


----------



## kaitlyn19

Awesome info thanks. Ill be there too. I posted this info on a new thread called London auction a few days ago as well. Don't want anyone to miss it. I haven't been to the London one but I have been hearing great things. Me and my hubby are very excited, we are bringing a few fish to sell as well.. Too bad are fry are to small to sell still  Oh well have to grow them out for whatever fall auction comes first


----------



## Scotmando

*Re-posted*

London auction was great today! For all of you who missed it, there was a huge variety of fish from all over. prices were good all over.

My favourite auction again. Mmmmmmm

Very organized this year. The auctioneers buzzed through the items

Hey Anna, we missed you there. A pair of CPO's went for $65!!!!! Crazy!!!!!!

My catch list:

1 Anostomus ternetzi. Jeff's prize winner.
4 Badis badis (2 didn't make it)
11 Tropheops macrophthalmus juvies
6 Neolamprologus pulcher 'Daffodil'
5 Nezzie swords
7 X Alvarez swords 
6 albino red eye swords 
3 LF albino paleatus cats
4 Pseudosphromenus dayi

Tanks were a bargain there. I got 3x 5g @ $3-$5 ea. a10g @ $7 & a15 g for $6-$7. I can't remember.

I also got a box for $8 with all usable accessories. Extention cord, power bar, 3 AC filters, an old Fluval 3 internal filter, a 150w heater, 50' roll of rigid black air hose, valves, tee's, elbows,. 2 gravel cleaners, precut glass for tank tops & dividers & a clamp lamp.

I also sold fish & plants. My blue grass guppies went for a lot. My plants didn't,

Nice to see jayson, manhu, & SignGuy there. Any other GTA'S there.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Hey guys... Does DRAS not hold a fall auction? I cant find any evidence of one on there site.. Just making my list of fall auctions ill be attending this year. I loved there spring one, would be sad if they only held one per year. Cant beat there buck a bag instead of 30%.
I already have 75 babies growing out for the auctions!! And many more to come


----------



## bob123

No auction at DRAS in the fall just one in the spring.
Peel will be having an auction in early Nov. can't remember the exact date.


----------



## fishead

November 3rd is the PRAC auction date


----------



## kaitlyn19

Man does that ever suck! DRAS was my favorite auction. 
Yes for the fall so far I have...
September 14th - Sarnia 
September 21th - Hamilton
October 27th - Waterloos Oktoberfish
November 3rd - Peel (PRAC)

Sarnia is to far for me so I wont be attending that but I plan to attend the other 3. Not sure of any others happening.. There is the Brantford one too but i'm not sure if they have a fall auction, I know they have a spring one.
I have so many fish to sell already! And will be entering a few of our show fish into oktober fishes competition! Very excited already


----------



## bob123

*London Show and Auction*

You left out probably the best auction of all in London on Sept. 29th also a Show is on the same date.


----------



## kaitlyn19

bob123 said:


> You left out probably the best auction of all in London on Sept. 29th also a Show is on the same date.


Sweet... I guess I forgot about it because its too far for me. We went this year but it wasn't a favorite for me and things just went to cheap. For selling.. its no good. But for buying its great. Walked away with a tank and stand for 14 bucks!


----------



## Ciddian

Where the hell have I been? Thx for this list Scott! Awesome!


----------



## Scotmando

Scotmando said:


> *AUTUMN-FALL 2013 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*
> 
> *GTA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2013*
> 
> 
> Saturday, September 14th, 2013 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Saturday, September 21st, 2013 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday, September 29th 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> *TBA* October 2013 KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday November 3, 2013 PRAC- Peel Region Aquarium Club - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday November 10, 2013 SCAAS- St Catherines and Area Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2013*
> 
> 
> Saturday November 2, 2013 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*
> 
> end of November, 2013 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*
> 
> 
> DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


*Updated Fall Auction & Show Schedule*


----------



## Scotmando

Anyone know if DRAS is having a Fall Fish Auction in 2013


----------



## kaitlyn19

Scotmando said:


> Anyone know if DRAS is having a Fall Fish Auction in 2013


I WISH! That's my favorite auction. They only do their spring aquariama


----------



## bob123

No fall auction for Durham, only a spring auction.


----------



## bob123

Just a heads up, DRAS will be hosting the 2014 CAOAC convention in the spring of the year. I believe the theme of the convention will be CARES. I for one am looking forward to this convention.


----------



## BillD

You are correct bob123, about the theme for the convention. The idea is actually to combine the two. DRAS doesn't have a fall auction, but the November meeting is devoted to a large auction.


----------



## Scotmando

BillD said:


> You are correct bob123, about the theme for the convention. The idea is actually to combine the two. DRAS doesn't have a fall auction, but the November meeting is devoted to a large auction.


Is the "November meeting devoted to a large auction" open to non-members?


----------



## Scotmando

Scotmando said:


> *AUTUMN-FALL 2013 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*
> 
> *GTA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2013*
> 
> 
> Saturday, September 14th, 2013 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Saturday, September 21st, 2013 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday, September 29th 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday, October 27, 2013 KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction, 38 Class Show & Saltwater Frag Swap*
> 
> Sunday November 3, 2013 PRAC- Peel Region Aquarium Club - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday November 10, 2013 SCAAS- St Catherines and Area Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2013*
> 
> 
> Saturday November 2, 2013 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*
> 
> end of November, 2013 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*
> 
> 
> DETAILS IN LINKS TO THEIR WEBSITES


Another confirmed Auction & Show

Sunday, October 27, 2013

KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *
OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction, 38 Class Show & Saltwater Frag Swap*

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Scotmando

*AUCTIONS & SHOWS IN SEPTEMBER*

The auctions are coming, the auctions are coming!!!!!


Saturday, September 14th, 2013 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

Saturday, September 21st, 2013 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

Sunday, September 29th 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*

*Who's all going?*

So... Sarnia is a bit far for us in the GTA at _251 km, or 2 hours 22 mins from Mississauga Rd & 401_, but for the London guys, it's quite close.

Next is the _Hamiltion gig at 36.3 km, or 29 mins from Mississauga Rd & 401_. Totally doable for all the GTA. I'm selling & buying at this auction. Last year's was awesome!

Now the London gig is an auction & the First "SHOW" of the season. I will be buying selling & SHOWING at this fab event. _London is actually closer than you think at 140 km, or 1 hour 24 mins from Mississauga Rd & 401
_

*So, who's all going?*


----------



## Pamelajo

I am probably going to Hamilton and unfortunately London falls on my weekend to work and we still have people off on vacation then.


----------



## bob123

I plan on being at the three in September buying, selling and showing. Looking forward to a new season and meeting old friends and meeting new ones.


----------



## Scotmando

bob123 said:


> I plan on being at the three in September buying, selling and showing. Looking forward to a new season and meeting old friends and meeting new ones.


Hey Bob123,

Is the Sarnia Aquarium Auction the same size as London's? 
Do they attract buyers &/or sellers from the US?
What was the best item you ever got at a Sarnia Auction?


----------



## kaitlyn19

Yeah sarnia is a bit far. But ill defiantly be going to the Hamilton one (cant wait) and MAYBE the London one. Ill be bringing a lot of my swordtails that I have been breeding and also clearing out some of my stock to start up salt water. 
-Koi X Pineapple swordtails
-Apistogramma cacatuoides (triple red)
-Plecos

I'm looking forward to bringing out some of my swordtails to oktoberfish show this year!


----------



## bob123

Scot, Sarnia auction is smaller by far, usually less than 4 hrs. Have not seen many buyers or sellers from the U.S. Probably the best deals were on tanks a couple of years back but fun to attend, only 1 hour from London.


----------



## Scotmando

bob123 said:


> Scot, Sarnia auction is smaller by far, usually less than 4 hrs. Have not seen many buyers or sellers from the U.S. Probably the best deals were on tanks a couple of years back but fun to attend, only 1 hour from London.


Everything's an hour from London. I'm happy LAS Is having the SHOW again this year along with the Auction. 


kaitlyn19 said:


> Yeah sarnia is a bit far. But ill defiantly be going to the Hamilton one (cant wait) and MAYBE the London one. Ill be bringing a lot of my swordtails that I have been breeding and also clearing out some of my stock to start up salt water.
> -Koi X Pineapple swordtails
> -Apistogramma cacatuoides (triple red)
> -Plecos
> 
> I'm looking forward to bringing out some of my swordtails to oktoberfish show this year!


Have you though of entering your swords in the SHOWS this season? First one is London & then KWAS is having a SHOW too. I entered my first fish, a Rainbowfish, at last year's Octoberfish. I won Third prize!


----------



## kaitlyn19

Scotmando said:


> Everything's an hour from London. I'm happy LAS Is having the SHOW again this year along with the Auction.
> 
> Have you though of entering your swords in the SHOWS this season? First one is London & then KWAS is having a SHOW too. I entered my first fish, a Rainbowfish, at last year's Octoberfish. I won Third prize!


That's awesome scott. Yes me and my husband want to this year. Im not 100% about going to londons but if we do we will bring one or two forsure. I want to bring my show male that is the father of all the babies ill be selling off. He is such a beautiful male. My others are in the process of growing there swords now so I don't know if they will be ready or not. But we are 100% GOING to Oktoberfish, we were busy last year so we cant wait to go this year. 
We have so many swords to sell so when you hear "Pineapple x Koi sword tails" Come up during the auction, those are mine .
Also have some BEAUTIFUL triple red Apistogramma Cacatuoides to sell (maybe ill hold off and show them first )


----------



## bettaforu

Yup I will be going too....looking at maybe London, not sure yet. I have a couple of nice Bettas, and my Rams for sure, and a gorgeous Monty Sword I'd like to show.

Will have lots of juvie fish for sale too, and 2 x pair of Rosy Barbs (big ones)


----------



## kaitlyn19

bettaforu said:


> Yup I will be going too....looking at maybe London, not sure yet. I have a couple of nice Bettas, and my Rams for sure, and a gorgeous Monty Sword I'd like to show.
> 
> Will have lots of juvie fish for sale too, and 2 x pair of Rosy Barbs (big ones)


Hey, do you breed swords? or any live barer for that matter? Something happened to me and my husband this year while breeding our swords. Something that we and so far everyone else we have talked to has never seen/heard of before. Im looking for anyones insite on this matter. Check out my postings about it here..
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=341083#post341083


----------



## Scotmando

*AUCTIONS & SHOWS IN SEPTEMBER*

The auction dates are fast approaching!! Which auctions are you going to?


Saturday, September 14th, 2013 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

Saturday, September 21st, 2013 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

Sunday, September 29th 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*

*So, who's all going?*


----------



## bettaforu

Id like to go but can't see myself handling the long 1 1/2 hour drive don't think my back would appreciate that.

Ive got a lot of gorgeous fish I would like to show 

Anyone up for splitting the drive?


----------



## kaitlyn19

Ill probably be only going to the Hamilton one, as its the closest and I already live 45 mins north of Toronto. MAYBE London (my husband wants to but I don't, too far of a drive). Hamilton will be a full auction for us though. We will both have 20 bags of fish for sale


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I'll be at the Hamilton auction. I'll have some fish at the London auction but I won't be there personally. I will be at Octoberfish as well.


----------



## bettaforu

does anyone know if you can get the labels mailed to you ahead of time?


----------



## kaitlyn19

bettaforu said:


> does anyone know if you can get the labels mailed to you ahead of time?


You would have to contact the person involved and ask them. The number will be on there website. Either that or if you have labels you can print them out yourself from there website. That's what I do but I work in a office so I have labels available to me


----------



## AquaH2O

Can everyone participate in the hamilton auction (buying-wise)
Or do u have to be some sort of memeber to participate?


----------



## Jelly

AquaH2O said:


> Can everyone participate in the hamilton auction (buying-wise)
> Or do u have to be some sort of memeber to participate?


No membership required. Just show up before the show and fill out a form for a bidders card.


----------



## bob123

All Shows and Auctions are open to everyone no need to be a member of a club this includes buying, selling and showing your fish. There is no admittance fee so show up early and scan the items that are up for auction. Everyone is welcome. Most cash auctions do not require bidders to register just pick up a bidders card.


----------



## bettaforu

No debt or credit cards either, so go to your bank and get lots of small bills, some coins too. No tea just coffee at Hamilton.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Good luck and have fun to all going to Sarnia this weekend!! Too far for me. I'm counting down the days until Hamiltons


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> No debt or credit cards either, so go to your bank and get lots of small bills, some coins too. No tea just coffee at Hamilton.


*BRING CASH. *

Debit cards can be used at the ATM in the Legion's lobby at the Hamilton Auction. Being a CASH Auction, you pay with CASH when you win the bid.

*So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*

*Most Auctions are now Cash Only.*

*For Buyers*:
• *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!

• *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).

• *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number. 
• Choose a seat that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.

• *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure. 
• *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers. 
• *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or Lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.

• *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
• You'll see common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.

• *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list. 
• The auctioneer will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.

• *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price. 
• *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.

• *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.

• *You Won the bid!!!* Congrats! Now a runner bring your item to you & you give them CASH. Runners also will make change for you.

Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!

WTFrigg!

Remember. No Friends at an Auction!
.
.
.
.


----------



## AquaH2O

*Direction*

Does anyone have the exact address or direction to the Hamilton auction?


----------



## Jelly

AquaH2O said:


> Does anyone have the exact address or direction to the Hamilton auction?


http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48214


----------



## bob123

The address for Hamilton auction is: Royal Canadian Legion
79 Hamilton st. n.
Waterdown Ont.
Take QEW. west to 403 west, go to Hwy 6 n. exit go north to Dundas st. traffic light at top of hill, turn right on to Dundas follow east to Hamilton rd. turn left and go about one km. it will be on the left hand side. I hope this helps.


----------



## Scotmando

*So how does an Aquarium Auction function for THE SELLER?*

*Preparation Before-Hand*

• *Stop Feeding Fish/Invertebrates* 2 days before the Auction! Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill.

• *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. If not suitable you can be charged by auction staff a $1-$2 fee per bag for re-bagging. Bring extra bags in case of leaks.

• *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.

• *Right size fish* to bag. Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.

• *Large or aggressive fish*, one per bag & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).

• *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is 75% air(more important that water) to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Tie off with an elastic band.

• *Plants don't need water* in bag(just a little) & air.

• *Bag dry goods too*, especially books, food & medication, because display tables get wet!

• *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices tool).

*Registration*

• *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.

• *Check in & register* with auction staff and they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels for you to affix to each of your lots.

• *Put all your lots* on the corresponding tables.

• *Your done*. You can leave or stick around & be a buyer.

Hope this helps. The clubs usually have a downloadable sellers sheet on the club website. Prepare in advance & save yourself some time & stress on the morning of.


----------



## Scotmando

*Hamilton Auction is Saturday Sept 21, 2013*
Auction Starts at 10:00am
Sellers must submit completed sheets before 9:45am
Location: 
Royal Canadian Legion
79 Hamilton St North
Waterdown, On

Sellers Sheets for Hamilton Auction

Oh, and there's no Show at this Fall Auction.

I'm not sure what time doors open. (The HDAS website is not updated to reflect the Fall auction (except a mention in the President's message on the home page). This is a great auction and their webmaster would do the club a great service by having updated info several months in advance.)


----------



## bob123

The doors will be open at 8:00 am. items to be tabled by 9:30 am.


----------



## ScarletFire

I'll be at the Hamilton auction =)


----------



## bob123

The Sarnia auction is over for this year, was short three hours in total. Not many unusual fish, wide selection of plants some pearl white shrimp, lots of Angels, Koi, Silver, Gold pearlscale many guppies and swordtails. There was also fish food and chemicals, the most supriseing item was homemade pleco caves made from driftwood attached to slate selling for $10+ each.


----------



## Scotmando

Who's bringing what?

*Hamilton Auction is Saturday Sept 21, 2013*
Auction Starts at 10:00am
Doors open at 8:00am
Sellers must submit completed sheets before 9:30am
Location: 
Royal Canadian Legion
79 Hamilton St North
Waterdown, On

Sellers Sheets for Hamilton Auction.pdf

There is No Fall Show at this Hamilton Auction. The next Fall show is at the LAS London Auction(Sunday Sept 29, 2013)


----------



## eatmysox

I will have some shrimp,some used equipment and some fancy plecos for sale.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scotmando

bob123 said:


> The Sarnia auction is over for this year, was short three hours in total. Not many unusual fish, wide selection of plants some pearl white shrimp, lots of Angels, Koi, Silver, Gold pearlscale many guppies and swordtails. There was also fish food and chemicals, the most supriseing item was homemade pleco caves made from driftwood attached to slate selling for $10+ each.


Thanks for the update Bob. I'm looking for the earthworm pellets. Hope to see some at the Hamilton or London auctions. Those pleco caves sound cool. See you at Hamilton on Sat.


----------



## bettaforu

I need Golden Pearls....second or third size (not the powdered one) If anyone has any for sale, please let me know.

I will have lots of Montezuma swords (including one gorgeous show quality male) a young trio, orange/black wagtail swords, rosey barbs (2 pairs of big ones) lots of moss/plants/driftwood/dragon lace rocks, and a few bits and bobs I don't need anymore.

Also a nice Mustard Gas Orange/green Crowntail.


----------



## kaitlyn19

bettaforu said:


> I need Golden Pearls....second or third size (not the powdered one) If anyone has any for sale, please let me know.
> 
> I will have lots of Montezuma swords (including one gorgeous show quality male) a young trio, orange/black wagtail swords, rosey barbs (2 pairs of big ones) lots of moss/plants/driftwood/dragon lace rocks, and a few bits and bobs I don't need anymore.
> 
> Also a nice Mustard Gas Orange/green Crowntail.


Looks like my swords have come competition this year


----------



## bettaforu

There's always lots of swords at the auctions....they are one of the most popular fish next to cichlids I think. 

OH and some yo-yo loaches too.


----------



## kaitlyn19

This is true. They also always make the sellers money  Lol I might just buy a few of yours to mix breeding with mine. This year we had a really strange thing happen when our main female had 4 premature fry. They are suppose to be pineapple x koi but they sort of look like Montezuma swords, there body colour and the way there fins are. Its so bazaar, anyways so maybe ill grab a few of yours to breed those guys with. Always a great day when theres a fish auction! Me and my husband will be up at 5 am getting ready! Going to be a busy morning of bagging


----------



## bettaforu

Good luck with the bagging! I have to start the day before and empty out my 120 gallon tank where these swords are. Trying to chase them with it filled is just too hard, so we are doing it another way.....probably take all day 

Then its bagging plants....by the time Im done I can't bend my fingers 

The joys of breeding fish


----------



## kaitlyn19

Ha ha, yes the joys of breeding fish. Yeah I have 2 tanks filled with swords right now. They seem to just swim right into the bag, which is great but also not because I need to pick out some trios. But they are fast little devils that's forsure. Never the less will be a interesting, busy busy morning. But its all worth it

So excited! Cant wait for Saturday. I took Friday off work to relax and prep a bit


----------



## pyro

Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society hosts Oktoberfish on October 27th. I believe that it is the only show and auction in October! Who is going?


----------



## darkangel66n

I will likely be there.


----------



## Splak

Anyone have a rough idea of how many CRS/CBS end up showing up at the auctions? I'm looking to pick-up about 10-30 and some plecos =D


----------



## Scotmando

pyro said:


> Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society hosts Oktoberfish on October 27th. I believe that it is the only show and auction in October! Who is going?


I'll be at Octoberfish!

Have you entered fish in a show before?

The London auction on Sunday Sept 29th also includes a show.

And there are 2 more GTA auctions in November. See the First Post for the list.



Splak said:


> Anyone have a rough idea of how many CRS/CBS end up showing up at the auctions? I'm looking to pick-up about 10-30 and some plecos =D


Hamilton's Spring auction had a bunch of shrimp in it, but there's never any guarantee.

So I'll ask people. "Will anybody be bringing shrimp & what types?"


----------



## bettaforu

Ill be at Octoberfish with my Bettas and maybe some rams.

I will have a pack of 5 tiger shrimps at Hamilton!


----------



## eatmysox

I will have CRS at Hamilton. And some assorted fancy plecos. What kind of tiger shrimp are you bringing Anna? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bettaforu

What's left of my Bengal tiger cross. There is 2 fat females and I believe the other 3 are males, might be another young female in there, for sure both sexes.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I'll have carbon rili's, blue velets and possibly blue rili's. I'll also be bringing ABN's that will be sexed and bagged in trios. I will also have something there in the form of super red BN's. A bag of tank raised Celestial Pearl Danios. And........


----------



## snaggle

Man I wish I had the time and money to drive to Hamilton auction, sound like there will be some nice stuff there.


----------



## Scotmando

Hamilton auction is going to be greaaaaaat! 

I think we'll have a lot of nice product at the Hamilton auction.

I'll be bringing cherry & green shrimps, lots of plants, African cichlid Juvies & more.

Don't forget the London Auction & Show. It's the next weekend on Sun, Sept 29th, 2013.


----------



## pyro

Scotmando said:


> I'll be at Octoberfish! Have you entered fish in a show before?


Many times! I was a massive shower in the 80's... now just a few entries.


----------



## Splak

Fun auction today, lots of nice fish.

Does anyone know if the carbon rili ship were sold? I was waiting and waiting, and never saw them go up for sale, they were on table D. 30$ min bid. 

If they havn't been sold and the person who has em wants to sell them, send me a message


----------



## eatmysox

They weren't sold. Bigdaddyo was the seller. I believe he plans on attending the London auction. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Splak

How come they weren't sold? Were they put up for auction? Or just no bids?

Thanks!


----------



## bettaforu

Ha...this is soooo funny....the pair of killiefish I purchased at Hamilton auction today are already trying to spawn in my tank. The male is rubbing himself all over the female. Guess I'll better get a mop or something for them soon.


----------



## Splak

That's funny, I noticed today that a pair of cichlids that were bagged apart but kept side by side, the male was going nuts trying to get over to the female. He kept charging the bag trying to get through.. I have never seen something like that before


----------



## Scotmando

I came home to a loving wife who created a spicy meatball spaghetti dish for me. I ran downstairs to my fish-room & put all the fish bags in the tanks in a flurry. Then I came up & I opened up a bottle of Shiraz and sat down to a great meal with my lovely wife. We are newly-empty-nesters now. We have more time for each other (I like it). But I do miss the kids in a way and one is a short drive to Hamilton @ McMaster. 

I'll get to the fish now. 

Thanks HDAS for a great auction!


----------



## Bigdaddyo

bettaforu said:


> Ha...this is soooo funny....the pair of killiefish I purchased at Hamilton auction today are already trying to spawn in my tank. The male is rubbing himself all over the female. Guess I'll better get a mop or something for them soon.


I used to get away with that when I was much younger in the night clubs. Not any more though, I either get beat up or thrown in jail.


----------



## uniboob

anyone know who won the Bean Bag Frags Gift Certificate?


----------



## Scotmando

Splak said:


> That's funny, I noticed today that a pair of cichlids that were bagged apart but kept side by side, the male was going nuts trying to get over to the female. He kept charging the bag trying to get through.. I have never seen something like that before


Happens, especially in breeding size fish. That's why you bag separately & then insert upside-down into a larger bag. Keeps fish from beating each other up.

Remember, absence makes the heart grow fonder!


----------



## Sunstar

I missed it. was raining too much to go.


----------



## darkangel66n

uniboob said:


> anyone know who won the Bean Bag Frags Gift Certificate?


Yes my son did. $20


----------



## Scotmando

Sunstar said:


> I missed it. was raining too much to go.


Rain or shine, snow, sleet or hail does stop me from doing what I love.

The Hamilton auction was great! Missed a good one. Prices were low. Definitely a buyers market with quite a broad offering of livestock & aquarium hobby paraphernalia. Not so good for the sellers, but that's an auction. I bought & sold.

I picked up three different catfish groups:
3x Tatia Perugae
4x Aspidora albiator (really cute)
4x Long Fin Albino Paleatasus

I also got:
3x melanotaenia splendida australis (for $3!!!)
20+ really nice 1-1.5" black swordtails
1x Black crown tail female Betta
6x Endler 'Red Neon' (these look amazing!)
3 more Xiphophorus nezahualcoyotl a.k.a. 'Nezzie' Swordtail
& 6x Julidochromis dickfeldi (cool, they move like mini submarines) all 6 for $9.

And my highlight are these little greenish tetras, Aphyocharax Rathbuni or Redflank Bloodfin. I bid $2 for 6 & won! Woot Woot!
Here's a photo(not mine)


----------



## bob123

I could only stay until noon but some excellent looking fish picked up some long finned rosy barbs and banjo cats. There was much more that I wanted to bid on but had to go. Looking forward to London Show and auction on Sept. 29th.


----------



## matti2uude

We had a great time yesterday. We came home with a nice plant, some guppies, giant bettas and 3 different corys.


----------



## eatmysox

I picked up a lot of plants. Also got a breeding pair of cyprichromis and some calico plecos 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kaitlyn19

Hey all, had a good time yesterday at the auction. Me and my husband stayed until just before 2, we were up at 5 and had a long drive home. We brought a lot of fish, 33 bags. Prices were super low. It was defiantly a buyers auction and not so much the seller. But my apistogramma and plecos went for good money. We picked up a lot of plants and some cray fish. Got home and switched our tanks around and created a 55 gal planted tank. I forget who was selling the montezuma swords but i bought your show male. He's really nice, goes with my swords good. All and all a good auction, I'll be waiting for my check in the mail


----------



## bettaforu

Hey Kaitlyn, that was my show male! I knew he was a beauty, but I had his full brother (much bigger all round) and he was beating him up, so time to separate them. Glad you liked him. 

I got some of those bloodfin tetras too, and 8 gold white clouds....they are the most beautiful little fish Ive seen and look great in my 120 gallon.

My endlers are sooo darned cute too, I put them in the ram tank and they don't even pay any attention to them....great little fish....need some more now!

I just LOVE my Misaje Golds. The pair I got the male is gorgeous, and currently breeding in my tank LOL. Thank you to the breeder whoever you are!

here's a similar one, mine is much deepr and brighter in color.










I got a lot of neat stuff I needed and sold all my swords, so now I just have to wait for the new babies to arrive (3 big and I mean BIG females heavily preggo to my big male sword) Geez do I have to go thru this again for Octoberfish? I need a bigger net


----------



## fireangel

A great event! i think i took home every apistogramma cacatuoides that went up for sale, they are all doing great in there now home! i also picked up a pair of pelvicachromis taeniatus that are doing good. I cant wait for the October show.
also a big thank you to the reef escape crew for the reef raffle they hosted! that was a nice bonus.


----------



## Jelly

I was there pretty much all day and it was fantastic as always. I picked up two bags of Fundulopanchax nigerianus Misaje from seller #8. 

The rain defiantly made it a buyers auction. 

(I was the guy in the superman shirt)


----------



## Splak

I took home 3 bags of shrimps and plants

6 CRS from canadianshrimpexchange, they look amazing, awesome color.
6 blue velvets, been looking for some for ages and I love the blue in them
5 tigers - these have amazing color and marks on them, I like them so much, they now have their own 20gal long tank

Very pleased with the shrimp, just regret not staying longer and getting some black corys and trying for the rest of the shrimp


----------



## bettaforu

Yeah, but 6pm was a little long in my mind. Maybe we can make it shorter somehow? I was totally incoherent after a glass of vino...had to go to bed...
agghhh the joys of fish raising. hehe.


----------



## Splak

I had a thought yesterday, I don't know if you guys have every tried anything of the sort, but.. What about having all the items to be auctioned off by catagory? I mean, starting off with discuss, to catfish, than maybe tanks and hardware, followed by shrimp. Something like that, because I was afraid to leave the room for a smoke or washroom incase I missed something I wanted 

Just a thought.


----------



## Jelly

It really started the stretch out around 3pm when the 145th bag of swords came up. 

I'm happy with the format because it makes the whole day interesting. From my experience the first five lots are the best and everything gets a little more generic after that. By table "Q" there were only a handful of more exciting items in each lot IMO.


----------



## Jelly

Another thought......

Bring back the dollar bags! I find $2 is too much for "meh" items that someone would have grabbed if it was a buck.


----------



## darkangel66n

Splak said:


> I had a thought yesterday, I don't know if you guys have every tried anything of the sort, but.. What about having all the items to be auctioned off by catagory? I mean, starting off with discuss, to catfish, than maybe tanks and hardware, followed by shrimp. Something like that, because I was afraid to leave the room for a smoke or washroom incase I missed something I wanted
> 
> Just a thought.


Totally and completely unfair to the sellers. The people who bring the first couple of categories will reap the biggest benefit and those with the later species will be screwed.


----------



## Splak

I guess, yah.


----------



## Scotmando

Nice to see the GTA Aquaria member at the hamilton Auction Saturday. It was a fine auction. And definitely a buyers auction, which was the opposite of their Spring event.

I heard there was a big guppy event in London with the famous guppy guru, Stan Shubel & other award winning IFGA( International Fancy Guppy Association) members.as I only heard this at the Hamilton auction from Ron Bishop. He said he had to leave at noon. I am so envious!

Also heard there was something big in New Jersey. Anyone else hear?


----------



## zenins

bettaforu said:


> Geez do I have to go thru this again for Octoberfish? I need a bigger net


Yes, yes you do


----------



## bob123

I have to agree with Darkangel it would be unfair to the sellers, also what would you do if the first table had nothing of interest to you and you didn't smoke. Auctions are run to keep everyones interest all the time. I find that some auctions have many items the same, such as Swords, guppies, shrimp or cichlids but that's auctions never know what will be there. All in all I have a good time at all the auctions.


----------



## kaitlyn19

fireangel said:


> A great event! i think i took home every apistogramma cacatuoides that went up for sale, they are all doing great in there now home! i also picked up a pair of pelvicachromis taeniatus that are doing good. I cant wait for the October show.
> also a big thank you to the reef escape crew for the reef raffle they hosted! that was a nice bonus.


Hey, those were probably all mine  They were my personal stock but I needed to down size on the apistos since they love there space, always want them to be happy. They love there caves. I had the beautiful breeding pair and 3 separate females. Do you remember what you bought the single females for? I didn't stay that long and would love to know. Glad you are enjoying them and im glad they went to a great home


----------



## kaitlyn19

Bettaforu.. Yes hes a beauty. I also sold mostly all of my swords, I kept 5 or 6 of my favorites and sold the rest so ill see what your male breeds with. He will get nice and fat in my tank that's forsure. I mainly wanted him to breed with my unknown breed of sword tail (my female koi swordtails premature fry turned out see through with red and blue neon cirlces?) when they get older. This is the tank they are in now.. home sweet home


----------



## kaitlyn19

Also to anyone to bought my Pineapple sword tail X Koi Swordtail.. This is there parents. Real nice parents too. the father is my show male but hes getting old now  Starting to slow down and get more white to him. I raised him from a fry from his parents who are no longer with us.


----------



## Scotmando

*NEXT AUCTION is LONDON & includes A SHOW
*

London Auction & Show is this Sunday , September 29th 2013 & fast approaching!!

LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*

Registration begins at 7:30 am.

Auction begins at 11:00 am.

*This Show features Cash Prizes for Awards*

Classes 1-32
$15.00 for first, 
$10.00 for second
$5.00 for third

Best Egglayer $50.00
Best Livebearer $50.00
High Aggregate $50.00
Best in Show $50.00 + $25.00 Gift Certificate from The Tropical Fish Room in Brantford.

Visit the LAS website for info on registration, rules & regulations. 
You will also find downloadable sheets for the auction & the show.

*Address:* Map to Optimist Hall
Optimist Hall, 
1653 Richmond Street
DORCHESTER, Ontario (East of London)

*So, who's all going TO LONDON?*

Look forward to seeing many GTA Aquaria members at the London event this coming Sunday. Bring a bag of cash!

*NEXT FALL AUCTIONS & SHOWS*


Sunday, October 27, 2013 KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & 38 Class Show*

Sunday November 3, 2013 PRAC- Peel Region Aquarium Club - *Fall Auction*

Sunday November 10, 2013 SCAAS- St Catherines and Area Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*


----------



## kaitlyn19

Don't think we are going this year, its the last weekend of races down where I live so we are going to that. Went to there spring auction, got a lot of stuff really cheap and made a killer reselling them. plus its a pretty far drive for us and gives my remaining swords time to grow until octoberfish. My tanks are full after this past auction so the only thing ill miss is the show, I have a few categories to enter.. but I guess ill have to wait till octoberfish. Hope you all have fun this weekend


----------



## zenins

I should be at the London Show and Auction on Sunday.
I have a wedding to go to on Saturday, so depends on how long I stay as to how many fish I can catch in the morning to show 
I might take a nap there after table 5


----------



## bob123

Zenin, If you stay long enough you can just go home and catch fish and catch 40 winks during the auction. See you there.


----------



## snaggle

Who's going to London and what are you brining?


----------



## zenins

bob123 said:


> Zenin, If you stay long enough you can just go home and catch fish and catch 40 winks during the auction. See you there.


Thanks Bob, see you Sunday


----------



## Scotmando

snaggle said:


> Who's going to London and what are you brining?


i'll be there.

Besides the auction there's a show as well & if your going you should enter a fish or two or three. Its fun if you've never tried it & there's cash prizes for 1st, 2nd & 3rd place finishes.

i will also have fish, shrimp & plants for the auction.

Have a look on their website for all the info & downloadable auction seller sheets & show labels. if you fill these out in advance it can save you a lot of time the morning of.

Fun times, can't wait!

who else is going?


----------



## Bigdaddyo

snaggle said:


> Who's going to London and what are you brining?


I'm going. I'm not bringing anything to sell. I may bring some fish to show.


----------



## matti2uude

We will be going as well. I'd like to show some fish but don't have a lid for my 2.5g tank.


----------



## BBXB

Do booths/retailers show up to these auctions, or mainly private sellers that are looking to auction off products? Any stands, tanks, filters, etc? 

Sorry for all the questions, never been to one and trying to figure if the 2 hour drive will be worth it. Lol


----------



## kaitlyn19

matti2uude said:


> We will be going as well. I'd like to show some fish but don't have a lid for my 2.5g tank.


Question... never thought about it before. Are fish showed in small tanks? Im guessing they must have a lid. Or bags?

I saw the 1 gallon show tanks sell this past weekend at the auction, is that what they are for? Again I never even thought about it, never seen a show actually happen


----------



## matti2uude

kaitlyn19 said:


> Question... never thought about it before. Are fish showed in small tanks? Im guessing they must have a lid. Or bags?
> 
> I saw the 1 gallon show tanks sell this past weekend at the auction, is that what they are for? Again I never even thought about it, never seen a show actually happen


Yes that's what they're for.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Okay thank you. Looks like ill be looking for some for octoberfish!


----------



## bob123

Hello BBXB; Angelfins will be at London show and auction, many times there are used tanks and stands along with filters, lighting and décor.
Matt you can use a piece of plastic or eggcrate as along as the judge can remove it to see in from above.
Kaitlyn any small container will do as long as it has one flat side also have it suitable for the size of fish ie. 4" fish in a 2.5 gal. tank.


----------



## Scotmando

Angelfins will be a vendor & is accepting orders for P/U at the London Show/Auction till 1pm today.

Go to their website & place your order as a pickup at the London Show/Auction


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

*Peel Region Aquarium Club*

Anyone ever been to the Peel Region Aquarium Club auctions?? There having an auction November 3rd and was thinking of going, not sure if it's worth it or not? I've never been to an aquarium auction before lol


----------



## Scotmando

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Anyone ever been to the Peel Region Aquarium Club auctions?? There having an auction November 3rd and was thinking of going, not sure if it's worth it or not? I've never been to an aquarium auction before lol


Totally worth it! You can buy & sell. Last years auction was probably the best in the GTA

Check out the Peel Regional Aquarium Club Auction page. The club is currently updating their info sheets, so visit site often to see.

Look forward to seeing you there.

I'm also a member at PRAC.


----------



## Bwhiskered

The London auction is tomorrow Sept.29/13. It is a good auction and show. 
See you all there.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Scotmando said:


> Totally worth it! You can buy & sell. Last years auction was probably the best in the GTA
> 
> Check out the Peel Regional Aquarium Club Auction page. The club is currently updating their info sheets, so visit site often to see.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there.
> 
> I'm also a member at PRAC.


Awesome ! Looking forward to going now. I've been watching their website for quite awhile and the buyers/sellers form is still inactive, hopefully it'll be up soon. I'm thinking of trying to sell some plants there, any advice? also just curious as to how it works, who set's the pricing on the item?


----------



## Scotmando

*Peel Region Aquarium Club*



TorontoPlantMan said:


> Awesome ! Looking forward to going now. I've been watching their website for quite awhile and the buyers/sellers form is still inactive, hopefully it'll be up soon. I'm thinking of trying to sell some plants there, any advice? also just curious as to how it works, who set's the pricing on the item?


Auctioneer starts the bidding @ $2 & sky's the limit. Simple, supply & demand scenario.

Keep watching for the sheets on PRAC site.

Check out my First Post on Auction & Show List & it'll give you an outline of what to expect as a buyer or seller.

Hope to see you at the PRAC Auction


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Scotmando said:


> Auctioneer starts the bidding @ $2 & sky's the limit. Simple, supply & demand scenario.
> 
> Keep watching for the sheets on PRAC site.
> 
> Check out my First Post on Auction & Show List & it'll give you an outline of what to expect as a buyer or seller.
> 
> Hope to see you at the PRAC Auction


Great, thanks for all your help again Scotmando  Your post is very informing, it's wonderful. Looking forward to seeing you there !


----------



## bob123

Can someone from Peel Aquarium club confirm that the November auction is a go. As of the London auction yesterday it was announced that the auction was not confirmed with CAOAC. Just trying to clear things up. Thanks Bob.


----------



## bettaforu

*OK so what did ya all buy and who won what????*

For some of us how could NOT manage the London show due to other obligations (I was canning pickles all weekend ) please update us on what bargains you got and who won the prizes. thanks


----------



## eatmysox

I only took 7 fish to show ( a long shot from my typical 30-40) and came home with two firsts two seconds and a third. Prices were much higher then at Hamilton but there were still deals to be had. I picked up some plants (mostly from Scott) and the 4th volume of baenschs aquarium atlas. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scotmando

London's Show & Auction was yesterday Sunday September 29, 2013. 

I arrived at the Optimist Club in Dorchester, Ontario at 9:30 am. The drive from Mississauga was quite scenic along the 401 with all the farmers fields filled with cornstalks, soyabeans & such, especially between Woodstock & Dorchester(just east of London). Drive-time was about an hour & a half from Winston Churchill & 401. 

Walking into the show area with coolers in arm, I was greeted by 2 lovely ladies & a gentleman who we're coordinating the show. They were very helpful and gave me guidance as to which Class my entries should go into. So we chatted a little and I got my entries into the right Classes. Registration began at 8:00am so there was a good number of entries there already. 

I used critter containers I picked up at the dollar store. Thye're the perfect size & almost look like a mini version of a bow front aquarium. I tape the backgrounds on & I'm done, I think. This guy with a camera comes up to me & says "Hey, flat side forward!" I go "What!" He repeats. I start grumbling inside my head knowing full well he's right and I look at him for a few seconds with this stunned look & I say, "Thanks?... Thanks!" It's 10:00am & I still have to get my auction goodies in before the 10:30am deadline. Holy S---! So I do the dead & have to remove all the backgrounds & put 'em on the bow side so the flat side's in the front. Whoa. Done. Now the auction duty!

So, I entered 6 fish & 1 crayfish/lobster. 

When I walked into the Show Room after the judging, the ladies looked at me & said I won big. "Wow! Really?! How big?", I said. Well, let me tell you. This is only my Third Show, so I looked around at my first entry, a Spike Tail Gourami & I got a Second Place. I hollered "Yaaaa". Then the ladies said "No, that's not it... you won best Egglayer". I had only entered egglayers? "Which one", I said. "Your killifish", one lady said. I raised both arms & yelled "WooHoooo!" Went over to look at him & he was looking very proud. Then they proceeded to tell me that I'd received 2x First Place, 3x Second Place & Best Egglayer in total. I was in shock! Smiles the rest of the day! Probably the whole week as this news sinks in. 

I'd only put in 7 entries! WTFrigg. Love it. 

I'll post the results soon & an auction update. 

Oh, & that guy with camera, "Thanks for your help... Zenin!"

Every one needs a little help these days.


----------



## bettaforu

Congratulations to both of you! What Betta won??? Of course this would be my 1st question right 

Scot I use those critter containers all the time, they are easy to load, you can pick them up by the handles (just make sure you've got them locked in good and tight) and also feed from the top if necessary.

I should have mentioned to you about the flat side. 

Any Killifish at the auction?


----------



## Bwhiskered

bob123 said:


> Can someone from Peel Aquarium club confirm that the November auction is a go. As of the London auction yesterday it was announced that the auction was not confirmed with CAOAC. Just trying to clear things up. Thanks Bob.


I am not a member of Peel but this should link should confirm it.

http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/auction.shtml


----------



## Bwhiskered

Congratulations Scott. It is not always a big fish that gets best egg layer.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I bought a bag of Cory's that closed at $14 but paid $20 for them (wrong amount writen on the chit). Other then that hiccup it was a good day.


----------



## Scotmando

bob123 said:


> Can someone from Peel Aquarium club confirm that the November auction is a go. As of the London auction yesterday it was announced that the auction was not confirmed with CAOAC. Just trying to clear things up. Thanks Bob.


The PRAC Peel Region Aquarium Club Auction is confirmed on the website & has been for months.

It's being held on Sunday November 3, 2013 PRAC- Peel Region Aquarium Club - *Fall Auction*

They are revising the downloadable sellers sheets which will be available soon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bwhiskered

Bigdaddyo said:


> I bought a bag of Cory's that closed at $14 but paid $20 for them (wrong amount writen on the chit). Other then that hiccup it was a good day.


You probably got a bargain anyway.


----------



## Lee_D

I thought it was a very good Auction as well. These halls are getting a bit small for the number of people that are showing up (I parked on the lawn) but I guess it just shows a lot of interest in the hobby.

I picked up a couple of Bettaforu's Yoyo Loaches at the last auction and they cleaned out my snail population so I went to this auction looking for a Pleco. An hour into the auction I noticed a lone bag of Charlies Green Dragon Plecos on table eleven. I waited till they finally got into the Auctioneers clutches and I glued my hand to the ceiling! They were a steal at 26 bucks with four in the bag! Now the one I have from last year has some company.

A very successful auction indeed!

Lee


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Congratulations to both of you! What Betta won??? Of course this would be my 1st question right
> 
> Scot I use those critter containers all the time, they are easy to load, you can pick them up by the handles (just make sure you've got them locked in good and tight) and also feed from the top if necessary.
> 
> I should have mentioned to you about the flat side.
> 
> Any Killifish at the auction?


Thanks.

Sorry, I don't know which Bettas won, but Catherine got a few wins as well. Maybe she knows.

I love those critter containers a lot.

killifish were at the London Auction, but not too many. I saw a nice pair of orange Australis without spots. I got a pair of Norman's lampeye & a pair of Aphysemion striatum GEMS 00 33.

I also picked up 2 pair of melanotaenia maccullochi 'Skull Creek', 3 x melanotaenia affinis 'Bonggo' & 6 x Gold Medakas.

I entered my first show under the guidance of Bettaforu. Thanks Anna.

*So heres my winning Entries:*

*1st place*
Male Aulonocara jacobfreidbergi 'Lemon Jake' (my fave)








Killifish - Fundulopanchax gardneri innidere








*2nd place*
Gourami - Pseudophromenus dayi spike tail 
Steatocranus irvinei or Blue Lip Blockhead








Procambarus Alleni white lobster/crayfish








*Best Egg Layer*
Killifish - Fundulopanchax gardneri innidere


----------



## pyro

Scotmando said:


> I'll try to post photos too.


Congrats!!! Zenin just posted a ton of photos of the LAS show on the KWAS Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.579024195487303.1073741842.141380715918322& type=1&l=e55e96858c

You do not have to sign in to Facebook to look at the photos, but you do if you want to comment


----------



## Scotmando

pyro said:


> Congrats!!! Zenin just posted a ton of photos of the LAS show on the KWAS Facebook page
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.579024195487303.1073741842.141380715918322& type=1&l=e55e96858c
> 
> You do not have to sign in to Facebook to look at the photos, but you do if you want to comment


Great photos! Thanks Zenin

Hey pyro. Nice 'Polit'. One of my faves.


----------



## zenins

bob123 said:


> Can someone from Peel Aquarium club confirm that the November auction is a go. As of the London auction yesterday it was announced that the auction was not confirmed with CAOAC. Just trying to clear things up. Thanks Bob.


Hayden from the Peel Region Aquarium Club talked at our KWAS meeting tonight about their upcoming auction on Sunday November 3rd.


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> I used critter containers I picked up at the dollar store. Thye're the perfect size & almost look like a mini version of a bow front aquarium. I tape the backgrounds on & I'm done, I think. This guy with a camera comes up to me & says "Hey, flat side forward!" I go "What!" He repeats. I start grumbling inside my head knowing full well he's right and I look at him for a few seconds with this stunned look & I say, "Thanks?... Thanks!" It's 10:00am & I still have to get my auction goodies in before the 10:30am deadline. Holy S---! So I do the dead & have to remove all the backgrounds & put 'em on the bow side so the flat side's in the front. Whoa. Done. Now the auction duty!


Hey Scott, it is tough enough trying to take photos of fish in those small show tanks, no need to add the distortion of a curved front


----------



## Tbird

Congratulations on all the awards Scott!! Beautiful Lemon Jake !!


----------



## Scotmando

*The AMAZING OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & 38 Class Show

Is Less Than 3 Weeks Away!*

On Sunday, October 27, 2013 

*Held at:
Waterloo Inn
475 King Street North 
Waterloo

Doors open at 8am
Auction starts at 10am sharp
- Registration starts at 8am and closes shortly after 10am.
Huge 38 Class Show
- Entry Sheets, hand in before 9:30am & setup completed before 10am on the day of the show.

OKTOBERFISH 2013 IS CASH ONLY!
Check Their Website for all Rules & 
Downloadable Sheets for The Show & Auction
KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society Website
*
*AUTUMN-FALL 2013 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*

*GTA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2013*


*DONE* Saturday, September 14th, 2013 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE* Saturday, September 21st, 2013 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE*, September 29th 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*

*UPCOMING* 
Sunday, October 27, 2013 KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & 38 Class Show*

Sunday November 3, 2013 PRAC- Peel Region Aquarium Club - *Fall Auction*

Sunday November 10, 2013 SCAAS- St Catherines and Area Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*


*AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2013*


Saturday November 2, 2013 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

end of November, 2013 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*


----------



## Scotmando

*KWAS OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*

*Who's going to 'The AMAZING OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & 38 Class Show'?
*

Held on Sunday, October 27, 2013 by KWAS or Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society.

This is the largest show in Ontario to my knowledge. I will be entering a few fish & invertebrates. If you've never entered before, it's quite fun & rewarding. Read the rules on the KWAS website. Pick your best fish & bring it down.

The Auction is open to everyone, whether you're buying or selling. Come on out.


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> *Who's going to 'The AMAZING OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & 38 Class Show'?
> *
> 
> Held on Sunday, October 27, 2013 by KWAS or Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society.
> 
> This is the largest show in Ontario to my knowledge. I will be entering a few fish & invertebrates. If you've never entered before, it's quite fun & rewarding. Read the rules on the KWAS website. Pick your best fish & bring it down.
> 
> The Auction is open to everyone, whether you're buying or selling. Come on out.


Thanks for the pump up 

Since there are no other shows or auctions in October of this year,
I would guess that fish people will really need an auction fix by October 27


----------



## bettaforu

Ive got all my entries all ready, containers washed and set aside. Can't wait.


----------



## eatmysox

zenins said:


> Thanks for the pump up
> 
> Since there are no other shows or auctions in October of this year,
> I would guess that fish people will really need an auction fix by October 27


Seems to be a good chance of me not attending. Have to put in a cap and gown and pick up a 50000 dollar price of paper

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## bettaforu

question: What is required for the class of junior egglayer and junior livebearer? Is this just a baby fish class?


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> question: What is required for the class of junior egglayer and junior livebearer? Is this just a baby fish class?


A junior is age sixteen (16) and under & refers to the entrant.

Anna, you'll have to show us some ID if you enter this class! LOL


----------



## bettaforu

OK I guess I can't enter then


----------



## Scotmando

*The AMAZING OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & 38 Class Show

Is Less Than 2 Weeks Away!*

On Sunday, October 27, 2013 

*Held at:
Waterloo Inn
475 King Street North 
Waterloo

Doors open at 8am
Auction starts at 10am sharp
- Registration starts at 8am and closes shortly after 10am.
Huge 38 Class Show
- Entry Sheets, hand in before 9:30am & setup completed before 10am on the day of the show.

OKTOBERFISH 2013 IS CASH ONLY!
Check Their Website for all Rules & 
Downloadable Sheets for The Show & Auction
KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society Website
*
*AUTUMN-FALL 2013 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*

*GTA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2013*


*DONE* Saturday, September 14th, 2013 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE* Saturday, September 21st, 2013 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE*, September 29th 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*

*NEXT UPCOMING* 
Sunday, October 27, 2013 KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & 38 Class Show*

*UPCOMING* Sunday November 3, 2013 PRAC- Peel Region Aquarium Club - *Fall Auction*

*UPCOMING* Sunday November 10, 2013 SCAAS- St Catherines and Area Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*


*AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2013*


Saturday November 2, 2013 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

end of November, 2013 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*


----------



## Scotmando

*PRAC-Peel Regional Aquarium Club presents...*

*The 2013 Annual Fall Auction

Sunday November 3rd, 2013 Starts at 10:00 am​*
See dedicated post for PRAC-Peel Regional Aquarium Club 2013 Auction

Go to PRAC website for more info.


----------



## bettaforu

question what class do I enter German Ram cichlids in for Octoberfish?

Are they considered South American or Other?
thanks


----------



## Scotmando

*Oktoberfish 2013 KWAS show classes*



bettaforu said:


> question what class do I enter German Ram cichlids in for Octoberfish?
> 
> Are they considered South American or Other?
> thanks


Here are the Rules & Classes
OKTOBERFISH 2013 Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society OFFICIAL SHOW RULES, CLASSES & PROCEDURES

OKTOBERFISH 2013
Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society

Fish Show Classes:
1. Angels and Discus
*2. New World Dwarf Cichlids <Rams here. *
3. New World Large Cichlids
4. Lake Malawi Cichlids
5. Lake Tanganyika Cichlids
6. African Dwarf Cichlids
7. AOV Cichlids
8. Mollies
9. Platies and Swordtails (includes wild sword species)
10. Male Guppy
11. Female Guppy
12. AOV Livebearer
13. Corydoras, Aspidoras and Brochis
14. Suckermouth Cat
15. AOV Catfishfish
16. Characins (Tetras, Silver Dollars, Pencilfish, Headstanders, Leporinus etc) 
17. Minnows, Danios and Rasboras
18. Sharks and Loaches
19. Male Betta
20. Female Betta
21. AOV Anabantids
22. Killifish
23. Rainbowfish
24. Goldfish and Koi
25. Barbs
26. Freshwater Invertebrates
27. AOV Egglayer
28. Family Egglayer
29. Family Livebearer
30. Aquatic Plants
31. Aquatic Animals
32. Aquarium Beautiful
33. Aquarium Novelty
34. Arts and Crafts
35. Aquatic Photography
36. Junior Egglayer
37. Junior Livebearer
Trophies
1. Best Cichlid
2. Best Livebearer
3. Best Catfish
4. Best Egglayer
5. Best Livebearer
6. Best Junior
7. Best In Show
8. Club High Aggregate


----------



## bettaforu

thanks Scot.

Do you all pull your fish out the morning of the show, or do you do them the night before? Because my Rams are in 84F water in their tanks Im worried about the temp drop once they are in the transport containers, don't want them to die from shock 

I know with swords and bettas/shrimp/crays etc that's not a problem, but 
with these rams being in heated water Im a little concerned for them.

Any advice?


----------



## Scotmando

*Oktoberfish 2013 KWAS show*



bettaforu said:


> thanks Scot.
> 
> Do you all pull your fish out the morning of the show, or do you do them the night before? Because my Rams are in 84F water in their tanks Im worried about the temp drop once they are in the transport containers, don't want them to die from shock
> 
> I know with swords and bettas/shrimp/crays etc that's not a problem, but
> with these rams being in heated water Im a little concerned for them.
> 
> Any advice?


I put some of my fish in breeder boxes so they get the tank water & pull 'em out in the morning.

You can use a heater at the show. Don't you have a little one for Betta tank?

From Oktoberfish 2013 KWAS show rules:

Show Equipment
1) All fish must be shown in flat sided bowls or tanks. Tanks should be no larger than necessary to accommodate the fish for the duration of the show. Any tank over ten (10) gallons must have its own stand to hold the tank. Please notify the chairman if you are bringing a larger tank.
2) It is recommended that all tanks should be covered with a rigid lid such as glass, plexiglass or posterboard which must be removable for judging.
3) The tanks in all fish species classes may contain the fish entry, water, airstones, a heater and a one colour background.
4) Air will NOT be supplied. Exhibitors requiring air must supply their own air pumps, air valves, air stones, airline, air driven filters and heaters. No open air lines will be allowed.
5) Tap water will be available. No spray bottles will be allowed in the show room.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bettaforu

If we bring a heater, do we also bring an extension cord....this is all new to me so I may ask dumb questions


----------



## zenins

You could also start to reduce the temp by 1 or 2 C each day in the aquarium that houses the Rams now ... by the weekend, the temp will be more reasonable for transport and display of the fish 
Then when they get back home, start to raise the temp again day by day.

The other option is to bring a small heater, but bring an extention cord as well, not sure where the electrical outlets are relative to the Dwarf New World class in the show. We usually try to have the discus class near an outlet


----------



## zenins

Oktoberfish is this Sunday !

For those of you coming for the first time, watch for the signs
at the bottom of the King Street North exit from the parkway,
and in front of the Waterloo Inn on King Street 



I might have to add an arrow, but you get the idea


----------



## bettaforu

Can't wait, I probably won't sleep all Saturday night from excitement....biggest event of the year. 

Best thing is to google the map for 475 King St N, Waterloo, as KW area can be a little weird for
people coming from GTA for the 1st time...Ive taken the wrong turn myself a few times.

Off Hwy 85 its the King St exit and you come to the left, off the ramp, you will actually drive past
the Waterloo Inn, as the entrance is by the Parkway Ford dealership, you just stay to the right 
and it brings you down to the Inn parking lot. 

We all park out front closest to the door, and take the elevator on the left side of the reception desk up to the 2nd floor I believe, and you'll see the hall at the bottom of the corridor.

Show section is at the very back of the room to the right hand side. Auction is in the big hall
itself. You have to register at both areas. The Auction desk is right at the entrance, the Show
area is just inside the doors at the back of the room. $2 per entry no limit on the entries for each class....bring as many fish as you want. 

Water is in the kitchen behind this room, so just bring conditioner for your water. Ive used KW water for my Bettas/fish/shrimps for several years now without having any problems, its safe.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Man.. this is killer, I was so excited to go this year but turns out me and my husband cant  sucks, I had so many fish to show.. oh well. Going to Peel though. Who has gone to Peel auction and can tell me how it is? Busy? Seller vs buyer auction? Or does it really depend on the weather? Sadly I brought most of my stock to the Hamilton auction and made no money because it was raining and not many buyers showed up. Im hoping this one wont be the same.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Wow just read the auction rules for Peels auction. Soo different, but I like it. I seems like its going to be well organized.


----------



## kaitlyn19

I also didn't see anything about vendors being there.. So no angel fins bags?


----------



## zenins

bettaforu said:


> We all park out front closest to the door, and take the elevator on the left side of the reception desk up to the 2nd floor I believe, and you'll see the hall at the bottom of the corridor.
> 
> Show section is at the very back of the room to the right hand side. Auction is in the big hall
> itself. You have to register at both areas. The Auction desk is right at the entrance, the Show
> area is just inside the doors at the back of the room. $2 per entry no limit on the entries for each class....bring as many fish as you want.


Just some Oktoberfish updates for this year:

Oktoberfish is taking place in the Regent Room, which is downstairs.
You can take the elevator down, or the stairs that are right behind the 125 gallon aquarium in the lobby 

The Regent room has two levels joined by a few stairs or a ramp, the show will be on the lower level, the auction on the upper level.

The registration fee for the show this year is $1 per entry.
Juniors entering in the Junior Livebearer and Junior Egglayer classes are free.

All the details and forms can be found on the KWAS website here:

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/content.php?131-oktoberfish

See everyone on Sunday 

... and I will have two cameras, so everyone smile


----------



## BBXB

Just wondering, what time does oktoberfish usually end at?


----------



## Bwhiskered

BBXB said:


> Just wondering, what time does oktoberfish usually end at?


It ends when everything is sold and the show results are given. That means any where from 4pm or much later.


----------



## zenins

The end time for Oktoberfish depends on many factors.
The number of items, the nature of the bidding ( some always wait until an item is almost sold, then bump up the bid by a dollar to make it go on longer, or will only start bidding at one or two dollars instead of 5 or 10 where it really should start )
Regarding the show results, we only award the 7 category prizes like Best Cichlid, Best Egglayer, Best in Show, rather than announcing and awarding the results for all 37 classes.
Starting the auction right at 10 am is important when there are 800 or more items 
There is no used equipment allowed, or open food, or gravel, or open test kits
The only exception is aquarium kits*consisting*of*at*least*one*leak‐free*
aquarium*and*any*amount*of*equipment*_as*a*single*item_.
Since it is a cash auction, you can leave when ever you want, you don't have to pay a tab before you go.
For sellers, payout is done by a cheque mailed out the following week, so no line-ups at the end 
Last year, if I remember correctly, it was around 5pm when all was done


----------



## zenins

Look at that crappy weather out there today ... 

It will probably be the same tomorrow, so, 
perfect day for staying inside and bidding on fish and checking out the show at Oktoberfish 

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/content.php?131-oktoberfish

See you all tomorrow


----------



## bettaforu

finally got all my fishies bagged (not tied up yet will do that in the am)
Its supposed to be better weather tomorrow 

See you all there.


----------



## bob123

Zenin the fish love it when its wet.


----------



## Scotmando

Thank you KWAS for a wonderful Oktoberfish 2013 Auction & Fish Show.

NEXT Auction is this coming Sunday Nov 3rd, 2013 presented by Peel Regional Aquarium Club in BRAMPTON at The Legion at 1133 Queen Street East, Brampton, Ontario. Just East of Hwy 410.

Online Registration is open now.

*AUTUMN-FALL 2013 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*

*GTA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2013*


*DONE* Sept14th, 2013 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE* Sept 21st, 2013 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE* Sept 29th 2013 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Fall Auction & Show*

*DONE* Oct 27, 2013 KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Auction & Show*

*NEXT UPCOMING* Sunday November 3, 2013 PRAC- Peel Region Aquarium Club - *Fall Auction*

*UPCOMING* Sunday November 10, 2013 SCAAS- St Catherines and Area Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*


*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2013*


Saturday November 2, 2013 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

Sunday November 24, 2013 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*


----------



## kaitlyn19

ANYONE on how peel auction is? I thought I had asked on here before but I guess it was a different thread. Wanting to know how big this one is on a scale from 1-10. Is it weather dependant or is it a pretty even buyer/seller auction. (Example being Hamilton's auction this year.. the weather was crap so it was a all buyers auction (buyers got cheap stuff cause everyone was a seller)). I am hoping the peel one is pretty big because its one of the closest ones to Toronto (downtown). Either way me and my hubby are pretty excited, will be the last fish auction of the season for us. Also is it a 70/30? I am assuming so. CANNOT WAIT until DRAS auction in the spring (my fav). Anyways, thanks all!!


----------



## Scotmando

kaitlyn19 said:


> ANYONE on how peel auction is? I thought I had asked on here before but I guess it was a different thread. Wanting to know how big this one is on a scale from 1-10. Is it weather dependant or is it a pretty even buyer/seller auction. (Example being Hamilton's auction this year.. the weather was crap so it was a all buyers auction (buyers got cheap stuff cause everyone was a seller)). I am hoping the peel one is pretty big because its one of the closest ones to Toronto (downtown). Either way me and my hubby are pretty excited, will be the last fish auction of the season for us. Also is it a 70/30? I am assuming so. CANNOT WAIT until DRAS auction in the spring (my fav). Anyways, thanks all!!


Every auction is different in many ways, so it's hard to say. Could be a sports game on, rain, train derailment, snow or a beautiful sunny day. Who knows. You're right about Hamilton being a buyers auction. Weather was rainy, which I don't mind if I'm going to be inside all day. Again, who knew.

I was at the KWAS Auction yesterday & it was pretty good for both buyers & sellers. Nice day. Cold, partly sunny. A bit of highway construction. All in all, a good day. Sold a lot of plants. Hard to tell what all my stuff went for as I entered 11 fish/invertebrates in the Fish Show & was a little occupied as they didn't have my show tags ready till after 11 am. I socialized with a lot of GTA'ers. What a great bunch. LOL. And KWAS doesn't pay out at the end, so no receipt to look over. They only send cheques.

Last years Peel Auction was a great sellers auction as I remember, but ya never know. I also think because it's closest to Toronto it'll be good with lots of buyers as well. I'll be selling as I have a lot of plants & a few fish too. I think it's the same 70/30 split. Did you know they have Online Registration & it's open now till Saturday at 9am. So get your list ready a day before you normally do. It's really easy to enter your items(one at a time) & it sends you an email confirmation.

Hope to see you all at the *Peel Regional Aquarium Club Fall Auction this Sunday November 3rd, 2013*

Enjoy.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Thanks for your input scott. That's how I kind of figured things would be. They are are kind of weather dependant but I believe since its the second last one of the season and the last one close to Toronto that there should be a nice turn out. Either way ill be there. Yes I heard of there online registration and I took a nice read through there rules for this year. Very different then other auctions but we will see how it works, it seems pretty organized. Ill be registering all my stuff today or tomorrow. I think its great they will be providing a run list of items selling. See you there!


----------



## kaitlyn19

Lmao train derailment... Nice one


----------



## kaitlyn19

JUST registered for the peel auction. You get a confirmation email after every entry.. with me only having 16 bags, I got 16 emails.. feel bad for the people bringing lots more bags lol. But they said they will fix that for next year. I also noticed you cant add much to the description of your fish/whatever u are selling. Its the basic breed of fish and then a description of the colour. But they do say if u have more to add then you can make your own labels. Ill be doing that as I have a word or two extra to add.. No biggy for me cause I work in a office and make labels daily!
Getting excited! Its my birthday weekend too

*Whos all bringing what??*
Me and my hubby will be bringing some of our 4 month old Koi x Pineapple swords, 3 big blue cray fish and 1 big Golden Algae eater.

*Who is looking to buy what?*

Me and my hubby are looking for ballast's, fake plants, real plants, decorations for brackish tank, maybe some cool fresh water fish. Anything going for cheap lol


----------



## Bwhiskered

Their rules are not seller friendly or bidder friendly. I won't be there.


----------



## Scotmando

Bwhiskered said:


> Their rules are not seller friendly or bidder friendly. I won't be there.


I know change is hard to take for some people, but this is the new way. These changes are good for everyone; buyers, sellers, vendors & volunteers alike.

This is a really fun & fulfilling hobby & I've met a lot of wonderful hobbyists including you Charlie! I would love to see you there on Sunday to just try it out. You never know. You might like it!

We will miss you Charlie if you don't show, as you are an excellent breeder of high quality fish & I know you do well at our auction.

Just think about this, it works very well at the Montreal club auction & they've reduced a 1000 plus item auction to 5 hours. Sellers make more money because of this. At every auction I go to in the GTA, the seating thins out at 3:00-3:30 & prices drop dramatically after this.


----------



## Scotmando

kaitlyn19 said:


> JUST registered for the peel auction. You get a confirmation email after every entry.. with me only having 16 bags, I got 16 emails.. feel bad for the people bringing lots more bags lol. But they said they will fix that for next year. I also noticed you cant add much to the description of your fish/whatever u are selling. Its the basic breed of fish and then a description of the colour. But they do say if u have more to add then you can make your own labels. Ill be doing that as I have a word or two extra to add.. No biggy for me cause I work in a office and make labels daily!
> Getting excited! Its my birthday weekend too


I appreciate your feedback & enthusiasm. Labels are pretty easy to make. I went to the Avery website & downloaded one of their templates & use it on regular paper, cut 'em up & tape 'em to my bag with clear packing tape.

We'll have to make it a birthday party auction then! LOL


kaitlyn19 said:


> *Whos all bringing what??*
> Me and my hubby will be bringing some of our 4 month old Koi x Pineapple swords, 3 big blue cray fish and 1 big Golden Algae eater.


I'll be bringing lots of live plants, shrimps & guppies, X. Nezzie Swordtails & some Afrocan cichlids. 


kaitlyn19 said:


> *Who is looking to buy what?*
> 
> Me and my hubby are looking for ballast's, fake plants, real plants, decorations for brackish tank, maybe some cool fresh water fish. Anything going for cheap lol


I'm looking for some daffodil brichardis, show quality guppies & an Aquaclear 110 & a 70.


----------



## eatmysox

Scotmando said:


> At every auction I go to in the GTA, the seating thins out at 3:00-3:30 & prices drop dramatically after that.


For those of us that bid on Charlie's stuff we know it never goes down in price!!!

I won't be attending but canadianshrimpexchange.ca has donated some carbon rili and fire red rili juveniles for the raffle! 
Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## Bwhiskered

An auction that is short of help does not need to make more work for themselves and changes that require more people. I am not the only one that feels that these changes are not a good idea. Sunday will tell the tale.


----------



## bob123

London auction was 1100 items in under 6 hours, it all depends on the organization that is running the auction as to how long it takes. I have been to an auction that was similar to the one Peel is going to run and it was confusing may have been because bidders were not use to that way.


----------



## fishead

Kaitlyn can't wait to see you there. looking at the current amount of items that have been register we are going to have a fairly large auction looking at over 1000 items. As for last years auction we had 844 items and had over 200 people come to the auction at some point suring the day. We again have been advertising heavly in local newspapers and expect a very heavy turn out. 

For anyone interested in rare plants we have several rare cryptocoryne types that will be brought by a club member. Many of these plants will be offered for the first time in Canada. Also there will be some other rare fish that have been gracously donated to by several hobbiests from around North America. 

We were going to have tank raised Altums at the auction but they did not do well in shipping so they will not be ready for the auction.

I will post a list of these fish and plants tonight as the last of the fish come in today.


----------



## kaitlyn19

This is why I read the rules throughout before attending any auction. You never know what could be different from other auctions. Its important to be familiar to the ways a particular auction is going to run. Its going to take me a bit to get used to keeping my hand up while bidding for a item cause I love the thrill of raising my hand for a bid. But what can you do, you have to respect the way they want to run the auction. Just go out and enjoy a day with some great people who have that same love for fish as you do. 
I love hearing that It should be a big turn out, that would be great!

Fishead, thanks for the great reply and some inside on what will be at the auction, looking forward to adding some new plants to my tank!

Scott (If that is your name haha), I cant think of a better way to spend my birthday weekend! ill be out go-karting and having a nice dinner the night before the auction. I may just have to pick up some of those swords, never had that kind.


----------



## fishead

go-karting! Can I come lol. I think i for got to answer your question on the split for our auction it is a 70 / 30 split with 70 to the seller.


----------



## Scotmando

*Peel Aquarium Club Fall Auction this Sunday*

Go Karting! Sounds like a good time. Darn, I'm volunteering at the Auction on Sunday!

*Online registration is active.

Visit Peel Regional Aquarium Club auction page*

*Don't Forget!!!

CHANGE THE CLOCKS BEFORE YOU GO TO BED SATURDAY NIGHT.

Dalight savings is early Sunday, November 3, 2013 
at 2:00:00 AM clocks are turned backward 1 hour to 
Sunday, November 3, 2013 at 1:00:00 AM*

See you all at the auction this coming Sunday Nov 3rd, 2013


----------



## kaitlyn19

Thanks fishhead! That's what I thought it would be.. I guess they all are except for my fav one, the DRAS buck a bag auction. 

That was a REALLY helpful thing to add scott. I was just saying to my husband last night that, I wonder how many people are going to be screwed up over the time change at the auction. But hey I guess if you don't change your clock you can only be early right, better then the clocks going forward!


----------



## zenins

Computers and cell phones generally reset the time on their own.

Even my bedside clock radio does the time changes for me.

However, the lighting controls on my aquariums always need to be updated 

Why do we do this clock changing thing anyways ?
Some people mention that it benefits the farmers, however, 
in the province that has the greatest percentage of farmers, Saskatchewan,
they do not change the clocks for daylight savings


----------



## kaitlyn19

zenins said:


> Computers and cell phones generally reset the time on their own.
> 
> Even my bedside clock radio does the time changes for me.
> 
> However, the lighting controls on my aquariums always need to be updated
> 
> Why do we do this clock changing thing anyways ?
> Some people mention that it benefits the farmers, however,
> in the province that has the greatest percentage of farmers, Saskatchewan,
> they do not change the clocks for daylight savings


Its to save money. Something about peoples lights being on less for that hour or something.. I know it has to do with saving the countries/provinces money


----------



## bettaforu

Anyone got their cheques yet from Octoberfish?


----------



## Bwhiskered

bettaforu said:


> Anyone got their cheques yet from Octoberfish?


I stayed to the end and got cash.


----------



## Scotmando

*Peel Aquarium Club Fall Auction this Sunday Nov 3rd, 2013*

*Online registration is closed.

YES, you can still register products at the Auction as a Seller, even if you wanna add some last minute items.

Doors open at 8:00am and sellers can register till 10:00 am.

Auction begins at 10:00am sharp*

Buying only; you can show up anytime from 9:00 am onwards.

Cash Auction. No ATM on premises.

At the Royal Canadian Legion at 1133 Queen E (just East of 410)

*Visit Peel Regional Aquarium Club auction page*

*Don't Forget!!!

CHANGE THE CLOCKS BEFORE YOU GO TO BED SATURDAY NIGHT.

Dalight savings is early Sunday, November 3, 2013 
at 2:00:00 AM clocks are turned backward 1 hour to 
Sunday, November 3, 2013 at 1:00:00 AM*

See you all at the auction this coming Sunday Nov 3rd, 2013


----------



## fishead

Scott is sort of correct in that we can except a change to a particular item. But a missed item or added after the registration has been closed the following will happen. 
It will not make the printed list of items
It will go on the last 2 tables
With almost 1000 items already entered into the auction it may get turned away as there may not be room on the last two tables.
Bring any last minute non registered items at your own peril. 

Thank you everyone who has taken the time to register their items and see you all tomorrow


----------



## xiofish

is there going to be any saltwater equipment or items at the peel auction today


----------



## bob123

Left London at 7 am. returned home 7:30 pm. long day at the Peel auction. For those that missed it, it was surely a buyers auction. I liked the rules, must be seated to bid, hold card up before first bid and put it down when you reached your limit, future items shown on big screen at front of everyone to see. Sound system and hall set up much better than previous years but seven hours for an auction is to long sorry. On a scale of 1 to 10 I would say 6.


----------



## Bwhiskered

bob123 said:


> Left London at 7 am. returned home 7:30 pm. long day at the Peel auction. For those that missed it, it was surely a buyers auction. I liked the rules, must be seated to bid, hold card up before first bid and put it down when you reached your limit, future items shown on big screen at front of everyone to see. Sound system and hall set up much better than previous years but seven hours for an auction is to long sorry. On a scale of 1 to 10 I would say 6.


Long auctions never kind to sellers. Glad that I stayed home. Random table selection is very bad.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Well another auction season over for me (wont be going to st. Catherine's). Me and my husband had a great time. Bought some awesome fish and plants and sold ours for a decent buck too.. Although I don't know what half of mine went for lol. We left after the 6th table break, we had had enough and got what we came to get. Its hard to sit there for hours and hours, I always get a headache cause I am prone to them but the breaks were great. I loved that.

Pros
- Organization
- Sitting to Bid
- Breaks
- No looking at items while auction is running
- Raffle Prizes (Still upset I didn't get those beautiful apitsos)
- Run list of what was selling (also displayed on screen, very helpful)
- Speakers (everything was clear and loud enough)
- Tagging system (Pre made tags for everyone, easy to read and apply)

Cons
- The bidding Rules. I tried.. didn't like. You really only have a split second to decide if you want it or not. If your longer then a second then you are too late and cant bid on it. I didn't mind the hold your card up until its done thing, that was fine. It was just hard to get used to putting it up right away. For those who didn't get to look at every single bag and figure out what we want, were kind of out of luck. But never the less it was smooth.

I wouldn't say the random table selection was a con, it was just a surprise. Didn't really effect me. 

I sold my swords, cray fish and golden algae eater (wonder what he went for..). Have to wait for my cheque I guess.

I bought some really nice plants. They all look great in my tank. For fish I bought a pair of killi's, a trio of AMAZINGLY pretty swords, 1 male green sword and 3 self cloning cray fish. Also walked away with 2 small tanks. 
All in all was a very good auction. I enjoyed it more then hamiltons. Now time to grow out some fish for spring.

I also just wanted to say good job to Fishhead and Scotmando. You guys did a amazing job keeping the auction going. You guys were very busy bees all day and did ALOT of work. So just wanted to say thanks and good job. And also to everyone else who volunteered and worked so hard to make this auction happen!


----------



## Scotmando

St Catherine's Aquarium Auction is this coming Sunday November 10, 2013.

Last auction in the GTA

Who's going?

And what are you bringing? Or what are you looking for?

Here's a PDF poster with info & address. http://www.scaas.info/resources/auctionadnov2013.pdf. It's the same poster below, but with more info on it.


----------



## bettaforu

lots of small tank equipment, some tanks, accessories, plants


----------



## Scotmando

St Catherine's Aquarium Auction is today, Sunday November 10, 2013 starts at 10:00am.

Last auction in the GTA for the year.


----------



## Bwhiskered

It was a great auction for me as the prices for plecos where good. It was over just before 3 pm. Good turnout and good food. No wasted time and everyone was happy. Price for my fish were on a par with Octoberfish.


----------



## Scotmando

Great auction at SCAAS. Club in St Catherines. Not a big auction, but a really good one this year. I was outta there & one my way by 3pm as well. 

Going over the Burlington Skyway was a little hairy with the high winds. They had the warning on the board. 

Thanks to all the volunteers who helped.


----------



## Scotmando

Did anyone go to the Montreal Auction?


----------



## Scotmando

*Here's the Spring Auction & Show Schedule for 2014*

*GTA SHOW & AUCTION LIST >> SPRING 2014*

 Saturday March 22nd, 2014 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Show & Auction*

 Saturday March 29th, 2014 BAS - Brant Aquarium Society - * Spring Show & Auction*

 Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Show & Auction*

 Saturday April 12th, 2014 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*

 Sunday May 4th 2014 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Spring Auction*


*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> Spring 2014*


 Sunday February 16, 2014 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *SPRING Auction*

April 4-6, 2014 OVAS - Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - *AQUAMANIA Event & Auction*

TBA SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Spring AUCTION*

PM me if you'd like your auction show listed in this thread or if there are an issues with content. TY


----------



## bettaforu

Well I know I will be attending several auctions this year....selling all of my equipment/tanks/fish....all going! Going to be a very busy month


----------



## NVES

Why is it the GTA auctions are never in the GTA???

If they were closer I'd go, but at a minimum it's an hour plus drive away - which means it's not worth it! 

Someone should arrange for a north GTA auction.

Just my 2 cents.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## darkangel66n

NVES said:


> Why is it the GTA auctions are never in the GTA???
> 
> If they were closer I'd go, but at a minimum it's an hour plus drive away - which means it's not worth it!
> 
> Someone should arrange for a north GTA auction.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aaron


Sorry but I think you may be wrong and selling auctions short. I often travel 2 or more hours to get to an auction and I am never disappointed. If you have 1 or 2 tanks then no it is not worth it but if you have a few tanks and like different unusual fish it is more then worth the drive.


----------



## zenins

NVES said:


> Why is it the GTA auctions are never in the GTA???
> If they were closer I'd go, but at a minimum it's an hour plus drive away - which means it's not worth it!
> Someone should arrange for a north GTA auction.
> Just my 2 cents.
> Cheers,
> Aaron


There is the issue. Someone ... who ?

In order to run a proper auction ( not a swap meet/flea market, that is different )
it requires many people to plan/arrange/run/administer, which usually means an aquarium club.
In the GTA, there is the Peel Regional Aquarium Club in Brampton that has their annual auction in the fall, late October/early November.
http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/ 
The only other club is the Toronto/Willowdale Aquarium Society, they have not had an auction for many years due to a small number of members.
They are trying to hold meetings around the GTA to get more members, so maybe they will have an auction this year, or next year if they get the support.
They are renaming to Toronto Aquarium Society http://torontoaquariumsociety.com/

In Detroit, for example, a city that has less than half the population of the GTA, they have 4 aquarium clubs, Cleveland has 3 aquarium clubs, Pennsylvania has many clubs, as well as New Jersey and New York.
Here in Southern Ontario, there are plenty of clubs about an hour from the GTA that do put on an auction that is worth your time to travel 

It takes a very cooperative group of people to form and keep a club going,
the love of tropical fish has to be first, but things go much better when the members work together 

Sorry for going on like that, but I feel that belonging to an aquarium club is the best thing if you are in the hobby.
Lots of social opportunities to talk and learn about tropical fish and to get out of the house once in a while 
I use online forums quite a bit and I am a moderator on one, but really, it is best to talk to a fellow hobbyist face to face, and sometimes during a meal or having a beer


----------



## bob123

Well stated Zenin I know many members of clubs that travel three and as many as six hours to get to an auction. Some have traveled from Montreal to London and Sarnia for auctions. Travel in a car pool it cuts the cost and make a day out.


----------



## zenins

bob123 said:


> Well stated Zenin I know many members of clubs that travel three and as many as six hours to get to an auction. Some have traveled from Montreal to London and Sarnia for auctions. Travel in a car pool it cuts the cost and make a day out.


Thanks Bob 

Yeah ... you learn a lot about people when you travel together in a car for two or more hours


----------



## Scotmando

Anyone going to the TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County(USA) - SPRING Auction on Sunday February 16, 2014.


----------



## bettasandbeads

*Shows and Auctions*

I'm sorry but I just have to laugh. Most of us who live out side of Toronto think nothing of travelling for several hours to go to Good shows and Auctions. But when it comes to T.O. people they don't want to come West for a show or auction.
Have found this to be true when it comes to other hobbies too.
I just find it so funny.
I make a point of going to most shows and auctions in the area. It just takes a little planning. Car pooling works great too.
A typical start to an auction is 5:00 am , just part of the hobby.
Hope to see more of you at the Shows this year.
Always makes a great day and plenty of fish and freinds to visit with.
Catherine


----------



## Steel_Wind

Just a note that on the Salty side, the Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto has its annual auction in North York, 5 mins west of York Mills station in April.

In the past, MAST even organized MACNA -*twice*. The first MACNA was held in Toronto for that mater.

So no, this is not a case of "no auctions in Toronto" or "no other club in Toronto". MAST certainly counts large!

__________________
.Robert


----------



## manmadecorals

which of these auction was the one that charged $1 to the seller per item again?


----------



## matti2uude

manhtu said:


> which of these auction was the one that charged $1 to the seller per item again?


The Durham auction.


----------



## Scotmando

Steel_Wind said:


> Just a note that on the Salty side, the Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto has its annual auction in North York, 5 mins west of York Mills station in April.
> 
> In the past, MAST even organized MACNA -*twice*. The first MACNA was held in Toronto for that mater.
> 
> So no, this is not a case of "no auctions in Toronto" or "no other club in Toronto". MAST certainly counts large!
> 
> __________________
> .Robert


Hey Robert, if you shoot me the info for the 'Salty Side' auction &/or show, I can add it to the list in this thread.

Is your Saltwater Show a judged show or a Vendor Marketplace Show?

*When the 'Freshy Side' has a Show, its a 'Real Show'*, where you enter your fish in a particular class to be judged by accredited judges. Some shows have more than 30 classes such as 'Guppy Class', Swordtail Class, AOV Livebearer(any other variety). Some Classes such as Cichlids are usually split into regions like SA(South America), Ca(Central American), African or even by Lake in Africa. Just like the Dog & Cat Shows, we have Prizes, Trophies & Certificates for the winners in their respective classes. Alot of excitement, fun & rewards.

You can enter in every class or just one. I started with one entry in the KWAS Ocotberfish Show a couple of years ago & I won 3rd place with a Rainbowfish. I was hooked! I have since won many First Place's & even a 'Best of Cichlid'. Shows are very rewarding in this hobby.

Its really quite easy to enter one or two fish. I got some great help & tips front a seasoned fish hobbyist at my first few shows and it really paid off. Of course, you have to have a healthy, good looking fish to start. You'll also need a show tank with one flat side on it. Have a look on the websites of Fish Clubs that put on these shows. Lots of great info on their sites.

Hope to see lots of new & familiar faces & at these fish events.

Cheers, Scott


----------



## zenins

Hey Scott,

You did very well at Oktoberfish 

I hope to see you at upcoming shows


----------



## kaitlyn19

Me and my husband will only be going to the DRAS this season. Its our favorite, although they are all really good. Getting rid of the rest of our pineapple x Koi sword tails and turning that tank into salt. We will also be selling quite a few of our Swordtail X, Its our genetic mutation swordtail. They are neon red and blue swords, stunning fish. We have hundreds now and need to find homes for them and hope people will either keep breeding them or just enjoy there beauty and differentness. A description of them can be found on the Glass Swordtail thread. Although I haven't updated in a while.. last update I believe was the mutations having offspring. Since then they have had a few offspring. Cant wait till april


----------



## Scotmando

Updated List with the MAST Annual Spring Auction.

http://mastcanada.org

On April 9th, 2014. It's a Wednesday.

Who's Going?


----------



## kaitlyn19

Scott, do you know if DRAS has their auction rules, info etc.. on their site? I cant seem to find anything on it. Wondering how u got the date for this years? Inside source or info from their site. Thanks. 
Hey also if your going to be at that auction, you can see my Swordtail X from the "Glass Swordtail" Thread. They are quite interesting. My camera isn't good at all so I can never get good pictures of them


----------



## bob123

A list of all shows and auctions that are sanctioned by CAOAC are on their web site under calendar. I have not seen any details on DRAS auction or on the CAOAC convention that will be in Toronto the long weekend in May.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Thanks bob. I knew I wasn't crazy lol because last year they had a auction heading at the top of their site but seems they just haven't got to making one yet. I don't blame them it is still about 10 weeks away!


----------



## Scotmando

*First GTA Spring Show & Auction*

Saturday March 22nd, 2014 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society

Who's all goings to the Auction?

Who's entering fish in the Show?

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Lee_D

AARGHH!!! A whole month to wait. This is torture!

Lee


----------



## bettasandbeads

*HDAS Show and Auction*

Hi Everyone
The Hamilton and District Aquarium Society Show is just a month away. And we are putting the finishing touches on it.
There are 31 classes and the pay out per class is 1St-$15, 2nd-$10 and 3rd-$5.
Bring out your fish to show and make some money to buy all the things you are looking at, at the auction.
Brantford Aquarium Society show and Auction is the next weekend, so even more stuff to come out for.
You never know , you might even win Best of Show.
Hope to see lots of Toronto people. Lots of time to set up a car pool or two.
Catherine Salmon
HDAS Show Chair
BAS Co-Show Chair.


----------



## Pamelajo

Hoping to be there!


----------



## TBemba

The Hamilton and Brantford auctions are too far for the Toronto people. Also I believe most people here have SW tanks and there will be nothing SW there.


----------



## darkangel66n

TBemba said:


> The Hamilton and Brantford auctions are too far for the Toronto people. Also I believe most people here have SW tanks and there will be nothing SW there.


I am in Oshawa and go to all the Ontario events.


----------



## Scotmando

TBemba said:


> The Hamilton and Brantford auctions are too far for the Toronto people. Also I believe most people here have SW tanks and there will be nothing SW there.


Where are the statistics to prove this? Or is this just your opinion? Have you ever been to either one?

These auctions are very well represented by Toronto fish hobbyists, even attracting many from East of the GTA & as far as Montreal.

I know you really want to go! Your just a freshy at heart. Even your Avatar is a freshwater fish. And yes, these auctions are 95% freshwater.

Now both the Hamilton & the Brantford Aquarium Clubs will be hosting Fish Shows along with their great auctions.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Scotmando said:


> Where are the statistics to prove this? Or is this just your opinion? Have you ever been to either one?
> 
> These auctions are very well represented by Toronto fish hobbyists, even attracting many from East of the GTA & as far as Montreal.
> 
> I know you really want to go! Your just a freshy at heart. Even your Avatar is a freshwater fish. And yes, these auctions are 95% freshwater.
> 
> Now both the Hamilton & the Brantford Aquarium Clubs will be hosting Fish Shows along with their great auctions.
> 
> Hope to see you there.


Hey Scott I was just wondering if you could recommend some upcoming auctions that cater more towards plants? I know you're very well informed and thought you'd know best, you recommend PRAC to me last year and I had a great time there. Thanks


----------



## Scotmando

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Hey Scott I was just wondering if you could recommend some upcoming auctions that cater more towards plants? I know you're very well informed and thought you'd know best, you recommend PRAC to me last year and I had a great time there. Thanks


The PRAC Peel Auction this last fall had a great selection of plants and a special member brought in some rare cryptocoryne plants. You got real lucky. Always a surprise at any auction.

Every auction is different & the increased popularity with the planted tank style, the selections & varieties are growing.

Hope to see you at the next few auctions.


----------



## Lee_D

I prefer to get my Crypts at the auctions. You never know what your going to find. Kind of like rooting around in a yard sale. There could be a Monet lurking and Granny's winter coat!

Lee


----------



## snaggle

I am from Trenton and I head in to Toronto not only for auctions but to buy fish as well, I will go where the fish are lol, mostly the airport .


----------



## Scotmando

bettasandbeads said:


> Hi Everyone
> The Hamilton and District Aquarium Society Show is just a month away. And we are putting the finishing touches on it.
> There are 31 classes and the pay out per class is 1St-$15, 2nd-$10 and 3rd-$5.
> Bring out your fish to show and make some money to buy all the things you are looking at, at the auction.
> Brantford Aquarium Society show and Auction is the next weekend, so even more stuff to come out for.
> You never know , you might even win Best of Show.
> Hope to see lots of Toronto people. Lots of time to set up a car pool or two.
> Catherine Salmon
> HDAS Show Chair
> BAS Co-Show Chair.


*3 weeks away!*

Saturday March 22nd, 2014 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Show & Auction*

*HDAS Show Categories
HDAS Show 2014*

_Are you getting your prize fish ready for the spring action?_

1. Anabantids (other than Betta splendens)
2. Betta splendens Half Moon male
3. Betta splendens, All other forms, male
4. Betta splendens female
5. Guppy male
6. Guppy female
7. killifish
8. Corydoras, Brochis, Aspidoras, Scleromastyx
9. Suckermouth Catfish
10. A.O.V. Catfish
11. Characins
12. Minnows and Rainbowfish
13. Barbs
14. Sharks and Loaches
15. Swordtails 
16. Platies and Variatus 
17. A.O.V. Livebearer
18. Goldfish and Koi
19. Any Other Variety
20. Angels and Discus
21. Dwarf Cichlids (not rift lake)
22. Rift Lake Cichlids
23. A.O.V. Cichlids
24. Invertebrates/Aquatic Animals
25. Junior Class
26. Family Class Egglayer
27. Family Class Livebearer
28. Plants
29. Novelty
30. Arts and Crafts
31. Photography Prints

First show of the New Year.

Hope to see a lot of you there.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Hey just wanted to let everyone know DRAS Aquarium Society just updated their website and now have their spring auction info and rules on a PDF file on their home page. Ive been waiting a while lol and was excited to see it up today. Buck a bag auction again (yippie!) but no show this year due to not many people showing interest it in. Vendor expo and $2 entrance fee. This is my favorite auction and only one ill be attending this spring so im very excited. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Scotmando

*ONLY 2 weeks away!*

Saturday March 22nd, 2014 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Show & Auction*

*And 3 weeks away!*

Saturday March 29th, 2014 BAS - Brant Aquarium Society - * Spring Show & Auction*

*And Only 4 weeks away!*

Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Show & Auction*

*...Oh, did I mention this is only 5 weeks away!*

Saturday April 12th, 2014 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*


----------



## snaggle

Scotmando said:


> *ONLY 2 weeks away!*
> 
> Saturday March 22nd, 2014 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Show & Auction*
> 
> *And 3 weeks away!*
> 
> Saturday March 29th, 2014 BAS - Brant Aquarium Society - * Spring Show & Auction*
> 
> *And Only 4 weeks away!*
> 
> Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Show & Auction*
> 
> *...Oh, did I mention this is only 5 weeks away!*
> 
> Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Auction*


You Have DRAS twice is there a different one that was supposed to be in there?


----------



## TBemba

Scotmando said:


> Where are the statistics to prove this? Or is this just your opinion? Have you ever been to either one?
> 
> These auctions are very well represented by Toronto fish hobbyists, even attracting many from East of the GTA & as far as Montreal.
> 
> I know you really want to go! Your just a freshy at heart. Even your Avatar is a freshwater fish. And yes, these auctions are 95% freshwater.
> 
> Now both the Hamilton & the Brantford Aquarium Clubs will be hosting Fish Shows along with their great auctions.
> 
> Hope to see you there.


I have been in the hobby for over 30 years, spent hundreds of dollars at all of these auctions over the years. Great place to get fresh water stuff and fish.

Also great way to meet people in the hobby and see the fish club scene. The clubs that put the auctions on are great hard working people that do an excellent job and one of the club members main focuses is to breed fish and accumulate points. Members also love to show off their fish and it's a great way to see some of the lesser scene fw fish.

I never meant any disrespect regarding the auctions/member/people on this board.

I have been on this board long enough to understand that many of the members here do not have cars ( living in GTA) they rarely travel out of their area unless they car pool.

Also it appears that the majority have saltwater or are thinking of going that direction.

Just my observations


----------



## Scotmando

Scotmando said:


> *ONLY 2 weeks away!*
> 
> Saturday March 22nd, 2014 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Show & Auction*
> 
> *And 3 weeks away!*
> 
> Saturday March 29th, 2014 BAS - Brant Aquarium Society - * Spring Show & Auction*
> 
> *And Only 4 weeks away!*
> 
> Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Show & Auction*
> 
> *...Oh, did I mention this is only 5 weeks away!*
> 
> Saturday April 12th, 2014 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*





snaggle said:


> You Have DRAS twice is there a different one that was supposed to be in there?


Here is the correction. Oops!

Thanks for noticing & your quick response.


----------



## Bwhiskered

The Hamilton auction being the first of the season often has fish that are too limited to reach other auctions. I will be putting in several bags with Super Red Long Fin Bushynose Pleco fry. These I have worked on developing over the past couple of years. These will be the first sold in North America.


----------



## Reis

Awesome! Can't wait to go! I was first introduced to auctions last year and have only been to one last year so I've been waiting MONTHS for this hahaha 
Will there be a list available before hand of what's being sold? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n

Reis said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to go! I was first introduced to auctions last year and have only been to one last year so I've been waiting MONTHS for this hahaha
> Will there be a list available before hand of what's being sold?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No list. You look at what is on the tables. Bring a pen and paper to write down numbers of items you want.


----------



## Reis

Thanks, I understand how it works, The reason why I'm asking is because the previous show I went to had a list that you were able to see beforehand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwhiskered

There is no list that is preposted as to what is available as that only makes more work for people that run the auction. I like most hobbyist don't know what all is going in until we start catching fish.


----------



## Reis

Makes sense, I don't mind a surprise hahaha was just curious. I've seen it done before so thought I'd ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis

As far as knowing what people might bring, just hope they post it here first. I will be bringing more sterbai cories. My breeding group seems to like the christmas seasons, for the past two years they have spawned twice near the end of december.


----------



## Simcan

Hi all. I have not been to one of these before but it sounds fun. Are there ever/often "oddball" type fish (say, a lungfish, for example) or is this mostly stuff people breed themselves?


----------



## Scotmando

Simcan said:


> Hi all. I have not been to one of these before but it sounds fun. Are there ever/often "oddball" type fish (say, a lungfish, for example) or is this mostly stuff people breed themselves?


You never know what shows up at these auctions. Lots different fish & aquarium products.


----------



## zenins

Bwhiskered said:


> The Hamilton auction being the first of the season often has fish that are too limited to reach other auctions. I will be putting in several bags with Super Red Long Fin Bushynose Pleco fry. These I have worked on developing over the past couple of years. These will be the first sold in North America.


Thank you Charlie 

You always have good stuff for sale, over the years I have purchased many of your tetras, plecos, swordtails and corys


----------



## zenins

Simcan said:


> Hi all. I have not been to one of these before but it sounds fun. Are there ever/often "oddball" type fish (say, a lungfish, for example) or is this mostly stuff people breed themselves?


Most of the fish for sale are ones hobbyists have bred themselves,
or fish they have purchased, grown up and want to sell to make room
for something else.

A few years ago at the London auction, a huge Polypterus,
about the size of my arm came up for sale, most were afraid of it,
so the only bidder got it for $5 ... wow !


----------



## ScarletFire

Can't wait to go to the Hamilton auction. Picked up a really nice tank and a nice bag of plants last time.


----------



## Scotmando

*2 day away!*

Saturday March 22nd, 2014 HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - *Spring Show & Auction*

_Everyone is welcome. Who's excited?_

*What is everyone bringing?*

I'm bringing lots of plants
I've got a tank full of Neolamprologus Brichardi I have to thin
& some N. multifaciatus 
Afra 'cobue' juvies
Dragonblood Aulonocara Males
Also
Albino long fin BN plecos
A trio of Nezzie swords xiphophorus nezahualcoyotl 
& more.


----------



## keltera

Anyone willing to carpool there ? i can pitch in gas money!! I am in brampton and its rather hard for me to get there otherwise!


----------



## Scotmando

*Hamilton Auction* was great this past Saturday.

Great to see all my 'Fish Friends'. 
Thanks @BigDaddyO for bring the Daphnia cultures from Mitch in Guelph. 
Some German Tuxedo White Tail Guppies went for $35!! 
I picked up some goodies too. 
Got an egg tumbler(First time I've seen one of these at an auction, thanks whomever.). 
Some Kelp Wafers from Northfin Foods. Love this product (& my plecos do too). 
Some Copadichromis azureus cichlid fry & really cool cream Mystery Snails the size of ping pong balls!

Very long day, auction ended at 5:45, and after the show results & cashing out, it was about 6:15 when I got outta there.

I also entered in the show and won 1st Place & Best Livebearer with my Nezzie Swordtail (xiphophorus nezahualcoyotl).

Here's a photo of the handsome guy after smiling for the judges.









I also won Best Guppy Male & Female. 
Thanks everyone for not entering, 
I was the only entry in each of these classes. $15 ea = 30 Bucks. 
I do prefer more competition though.

i did manage to get a second prize in the crowded Killifish class with my Fundulopanchax nigeriana 'Misaje'. 









First prize went to @PeterD with his stunning & massive Fp sjoestedti 'Blue Gularis' & it also won 'BEST OF SHOW'.









I love showing my fish & its very rewarding. 
I always bring my best & am thankful if they win. 
The cash prizes are great too! 
I was shocked when my Nezzie won Best Livebearer & even more shocked to receive a $50 gift certificate for Big Als in Hamilton.

_*I want to thank HDAS, Hamilton District Aquarium Society for a great dual fish event. 
Lots of volunteer time went into this and you were all still smiling at the end, especially Carla! 
Keep up the good work.*_


----------



## Neon

LOL....It was a great show.
I ended up buying WAY too much. 
I also ended up buying a lot of bags with "Scotmando's" e-mail address on them???
Must be premo stuff 
Good to see you package your items with care. (big thumbs up!)


----------



## Lee_D

I also bought way to much. I'm desperately trying to rearrange my tanks for all the plants I bought.

I got some crypts (Lucens, Affinis, Pontidifolia, and a really weird one called Gaberosky or something) and a big bag of Java Moss.

Lee


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> *Hamilton Auction* was great this past Saturday.


Link to more photos in this thread:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76809


----------



## ScarletFire

What's the history of Brant's auction like? I read that all items start with a minimum bid of $1.


----------



## bob123

Brant's auction is a good auction not as large as Hamilton's and not as long. With auctions you can never tell what will be there but you know if you don't go there will be something you wanted.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Cant wait for the DRAS Auction next weekend! Been waiting months!! This is my fav auction. Who is coming and who is bringing what?

Ill be looking for mainly plants to stock my 80 gal. Also some nice unique freshwater fish, maybe some killifish.

What im bringing:
- Green spotted puffers
- Figure 8 puffers
- Monos
- Bumble bee gobies
- Lots of sword tails
- Blue marble self cloning cray fish


----------



## Scotmando

*It"s Auction & Fish Show Season!*

*3 Days Away!*
OnSaturday March 29th, 2014 BAS - Brant Aquarium Society - * Spring Show & Auction*

_*This is the 'Last Fish Show' this Spring Season.
So bring your best looking Fish, Snails, Shrimp/Crayfish/Lobsters, Plants, Photos, Art & Novelties here.*_

Brant Aquarium Society Show Classes HERE

Brant Aquarium Society Show Rules HERE

*Only 10 Days Away!*
On Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Vendor Expo & Auction*
&
On April 4-6, 2014 OVAS - Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - *AQUAMANIA Event & Auction*

*...And Only 3 weeks away!*
Saturday April 12th, 2014 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*

*...And Only 6 weeks away!*
Sunday May 4th 2014 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Spring Auction*

What y'all bringing?
&
Who's all going?
&
Everyone is welcome to all the auctions & shows.


----------



## bob123

I will be bringing some large Angelfish (Silver and Smokey) Adult size 3.5" - 4"
Koi Angelfish
Breeding pair of longfinned albino bristlnose pleco toal length 6"
Albino short finned Bristlenose pleco fry
Nezzie swordtails
Christmas moss
Golden panchax killie fish (male)

Going to Durham auction with the above fish.


----------



## kaitlyn19

bob123 said:


> I will be bringing some large Angelfish (Silver and Smokey) Adult size 3.5" - 4"
> Koi Angelfish
> Breeding pair of longfinned albino bristlnose pleco toal length 6"
> Albino short finned Bristlenose pleco fry
> Nezzie swordtails
> Christmas moss
> Golden panchax killie fish (male)


Damn wish I was going! I would LOVE your breeding pair of plecos. Coming to the Dras auction bob?


----------



## bob123

Yes I'm going to be there with the above list of fish.


----------



## Scotmando

*Brant Aquarium Society Auction & Show*

Brant Aquarium Society Auction & Show

I'm bringing a few things too

Red/Blue Grass Guppy pairs
Yellow Cobra Guppy Pairs
RREA Full Red Albino Guppy pair
Berlin Black Swordtails
Dragonblood Aulonocara Males
Neolamprologus Brichardi
& some N. multifaciatus

PFR 'Painted Fire Red' Cherry Shrimp

Lots of nice plants.

Trio of Fundulopanchax nigerianus 'Misaje' Killifish. Father won 2nd Prize @Hamilton Show last weekend & 1st & Best Egglayer @London 2013 Fall Show!


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> Father won 2nd Prize @Hamilton Show last weekend & 1st & Best Egglayer @London 2013 Fall Show!


Hey Scott,

He is a beauty


----------



## Scotmando

*Less than 24HR Away!*
Saturday March 29th, 2014 BAS - Brant Aquarium Society - * Spring Show & Auction*

_*Brantford is the 'Last Fish Show' this Spring Season.
So bring your best looking Fish, Snails, Shrimp/Crayfish/Lobsters, Plants, Photos, Art & Novelties here.*_

Brant Aquarium Society Show Classes HERE

Brant Aquarium Society Show Rules HERE

*Only 7 Days Away!*
On Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Vendor Expo & Auction*
&
On April 4-6, 2014 OVAS - Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - *AQUAMANIA Event & Auction*

*...And Only 2 weeks away!*
Saturday April 12th, 2014 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*

*...And Only 5 weeks away!*
Sunday May 4th 2014 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Spring Auction*

What y'all bringing?
&
Who's all going?
&
Everyone is welcome, members & non-members


----------



## Scotmando

The Brantford Auction & Show was great yesterday.

*Auction*
Lots of cheap bargains & some big prices too. 
Great quality & some IFGA Guppies went for really cheap prices. 
Plants where cheap. 
Swordtail & Platies went for $6 a fish, but they were nice. 
Breeding pairs of African cichlids were getting good money too. 
Plecos were getting the dollars as well. 
Charlie's 'New' Super Red Long Fin Plecos went for 90+ bucks per pair.

*2014 Spring Show*
My Nezzie Swordtail won 1st & Best Livebearer again! (And when I got back home, his mate just dropped another 20 babies!) woot woot

I got my First Best in Show with an Apistogramma cacatuoides 'Double Orange' (he was also 1st Place in Dwarf Cichlids under 4").








I have two pair & hope to breed them.










I had a wonderful time.

Thanks to all the volunteers at BAS for putting on a great event. You all did a great job.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Sounds like Brant was a great auction this year! Congrats Scott!

Well Sunday cant come soon enough. I haven't got my auction fix this season yet and am very exciting for DRAS auction this weekend!

Who's all planning to go? And bringing what?


----------



## Spicoli

kaitlyn19 said:


> Sounds like Brant was a great auction this year! Congrats Scott!
> 
> Well Sunday cant come soon enough. I haven't got my auction fix this season yet and am very exciting for DRAS auction this weekend!
> 
> Who's all planning to go? And bringing what?


Cant wait for saturday either, hadn't planned on bringing anything but since i have some extra s i dont' want maybe they weill come with me too.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Spicoli said:


> Cant wait for saturday either, hadn't planned on bringing anything but since i have some extra s i dont' want maybe they weill come with me too.


Well the more buyers the better! There is always a great sellers turn out. Hoping its a nice sunny day to attract lots of people. This auction is fantastic! 
Ill be buying and selling LOTS. Im cleaning out my 80 gallon brackish tank and starting fresh with it (planted community tank) so ill be on the look out for plants and new fish for that tank.
Also retiring from breeding swordtails for the moment, life is getting too busy. So ill be selling most of my swordtail stock as well

Shall be a fantastic day!!


----------



## Y2KGT

Scotmando said:


> The Brantford Auction & Show was great yesterday.
> 
> *Auction*
> Lots of cheap bargains & some big prices too.
> Great quality & some IFGA Guppies went for really cheap prices.
> Plants where cheap.
> Swordtail & Platies went for $6 a fish, but they were nice.
> Breeding pairs of African cichlids were getting good money too.
> Plecos were getting the dollars as well.
> Charlie's 'New' Super Red Long Fin Plecos went for 90+ bucks per pair.
> 
> *2014 Spring Show*
> My Nezzie Swordtail won 1st & Best Livebearer again! (And when I got back home, his mate just dropped another 20 babies!) woot woot
> 
> I got my First Best in Show with an Apistogramma cacatuoides 'Double Orange' (he was also 1st Place in Dwarf Cichlids under 4").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two pair & hope to breed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful time.
> 
> Thanks to all the volunteers at BAS for putting on a great event. You all did a great job.


Congrats on your Best in Show. Well deserved by the looks of the Apistogramma.
--
Paul


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> I got my First Best in Show with an Apistogramma cacatuoides 'Double Orange' (he was also 1st Place in Dwarf Cichlids under 4").


Hey Scott,

Glad you got an excellent photo 

Unfortunately, my photo was out of focus, tough to tell on those little screens on the back of the camera until you get it on the bigger screen at home 

Congratulations on all your show results


----------



## Scotmando

zenins said:


> Hey Scott,
> 
> Glad you got an excellent photo
> 
> Unfortunately, my photo was out of focus, tough to tell on those little screens on the back of the camera until you get it on the bigger screen at home
> 
> Congratulations on all your show results


Thanks Zenin.

Will I see you at DRAS Auction?

I did get a few good photos of the Apisto & my Nezzie. Did you post the BAS Show/Auction photos on the KWAS Facebook page?


Y2KGT said:


> Congrats on your Best in Show. Well deserved by the looks of the Apistogramma.
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul. It's was a great day for me & my fish.



kaitlyn19 said:


> Sounds like Brant was a great auction this year! Congrats Scott!
> 
> Well Sunday cant come soon enough. I haven't got my auction fix this season yet and am very exciting for DRAS auction this weekend!
> 
> Who's all planning to go? And bringing what?


Thanks as well. I'll see you there.


----------



## BBXB

Will most likely be there. Anyone bringing some rarer crypts, buces or anubias?!


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> Thanks Zenin.
> 
> Will I see you at DRAS Auction?
> 
> Did you post the BAS Show/Auction photos on the KWAS Facebook page?


I will not be able to make the DRAS auction, I will be away on vacation 

I did post the BAS photos on the KWAS Facebook page, and I posted a link to them on this forum as well ...


----------



## Scotmando

*Only 4 Days Away!*
On Sunday April 6th, 2014 DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society - * 'Aquariana' Vendor Expo & Auction*
&
On April 4-6, 2014 OVAS - Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - *AQUAMANIA Event & Auction*

*Only 11 days away!*
Saturday April 12th, 2014 SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*

*...And Only 4 weeks away!*
Sunday May 4th 2014 LAS London Aquaria Society - *Spring Auction*

What y'all bringing?
&
Who's all going to these auctions?
I'll be going to DRAS & LAS. 
&
Everyone is welcome, members & non-members


----------



## AquaH2O

Anyone have the exact location/address to the DRAS-Durham region
Fish auction?
Thanks


----------



## bob123

The auction is being held at the Ajax community centre 75 Centennial rd. Ajax Ont. Vendors are there from 9:am - 4:00 pm auction starts at 10:00 am. doors open at 8:30am.


----------



## Scotmando

bob123 said:


> The auction is being held at the Ajax community centre 75 Centennial rd. Ajax Ont. Vendors are there from 9:am - 4:00 pm auction starts at 10:00 am. doors open at 8:30am.


Thanks Bob

The DRAS website is a little confusing with two events right beside each other & the fact there's no dedicated webpage on their site for this year's auction with an address.

Here's a link to the PDF file on the DRAS Home page. It has the correct address & a map to the Ajax Community Centre.

http://www.dras.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=1091&d=1393859664

Hope to see you all there.

Bring lots.


----------



## bob123

Couldn't stay long at the DRAS auction today but managed to pick up some black swords, blue acara, Montezuma swords and black lyretail mollies. Also picked up heaters and books at the vendor section.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Had a awesome day at the DRAS auction yesterday. Already looking forward to next year!

What I sold: Orange x koi swordtails
Green spotted puffers
Figure 8 puffers
bumble bee goby
 Mono Argentus 
Blue Self Cloning Cray Fish
Made around 200 dollars on everything. I had a inspector pleco for sale but it didn't go for the price I wanted so I bought it back  Only cost me a buck.

What I bought: Couple small bags and a couple big bags of Java Fern 
Filter floss
Clown Pleco 
Bolivian Rams (Cutiest little things)
One huge Echinodorus Uruguayensis

Now that the puffers and monos are sold and off to good homes, time to start transforming my 80 gal into a planted community  Ahh the fish hobby, gotta love it!


----------



## Scotmando

Had a great day at DRAS Auction too. 

Lots of fish & plants. 

I think prices were pretty good for both the buyers & the seller. 
I did well. 
My killis where popular. 
Someone brought really nice guppy trios with a flashlight attached. 
Smart, 'cause they got $15-35ish per lot. 
LF ABN Pleco breeding pairs were getting top dollar as well. 
Long day if you stayed to the end at 7pm. 
Even though it ran late, good quality fish went for top dollar near the end. 
Totally worth it for a quality seller. 

Thanks DRAS team for great effort and smiles.


----------



## snaggle

I had a good time at the auction, I was a little disappointed with some of the prices for my plecos, the L091 went for $20 and the L190 was $35 or something like that.

Over all I ended up around $200, I wish I had more cash to buy but I had other commitments for my money, I am not sure I will be able to make the auction on the long weekend, I wish I could though, being a national event there will be some deferent buyers there then the normal crowd.


----------



## default

my first year at the DRAS auction and it was definitely a interesting experience.
had to leave early, but nonetheless it seemed like a great turn out.
If only the auction went quicker.
I saw a few familiar members there it was mostly smiles all around.


----------



## Scotmando

default said:


> my first year at the DRAS auction and it was definitely a interesting experience.
> had to leave early, but nonetheless it seemed like a great turn out.
> If only the auction went quicker.
> I saw a few familiar members there it was mostly smiles all around.


I agree, it was slow moving, especially at the start. 
The first 2-3 table were auctioned _without microphones!_
Couldn't hear the auctioneers.
What was that about? 
I think someone slept in!

About half way, the auctioneer started flying through the lots. 
If they'd done that from the start, I think they could've shaved 1-2 hours off a 9 hour auction(10am-7pm).

All in all a good effort. 
Remember, this is labor of love. 
Nice to meet some GTA'ers there.


----------



## bob123

*Sarnia auction*

Just got home and fish put away, the Sarnia auction had some highs and lows both for buyers and sellers. Plants were in most cases on the high side and some fish were high and some were low. The auction started at 11 am and was complete by 2 pm, a good turn out for Sarnia. Thanks to the Sarnia club for holding their spring auction and I will be back in the fall. The next auction will be on Sunday May 4th in Dorchester, hope to see everyone there.


----------



## HOWsMom

I missed the DRAS auction, I wish it happened more than once a year.


----------



## bob123

Durham is hosting the CAOAC convention in May from the 16th to the 18th with the auction on the 18th. This is held at Humber college in Toronto. The next club auction is London's which is held in Dorchester on Sunday May 4th. this is a great auction with plenty of items for sale.


----------



## Scotmando

*CAOAC Convention Toronto 2014*

*CAOAC Convention Toronto 2014*
"Conservation & Preservation" Presented by Durham Region Aquarium Society (DRAS)
May 16th - 18th 2014
Victoria Day Weekend
Humber College, North Campus, 
205 Humber College Blvd
Toronto. (Free parking)
*Fish Show including Conservation Biotope displays*
Auction open to all attendees and public
Vendor Hall & Auction combined 
Sunday Room Sales: Friday & Saturday for attendees​


----------



## Scotmando

DRAS - Durham Aquarium Society is hosting the CAOAC Convention in Toronto this year. 

Who's all going?

Has anyone been to one of the CAOAC conventions before?


----------



## HOWsMom

Scotmando said:


> DRAS - Durham Aquarium Society is hosting the CAOAC Convention in Toronto this year.
> 
> Who's all going?
> 
> Has anyone been to one of the CAOAC conventions before?


Cannot afford the convention, and too new to the hobby to really "get" it anyhow.

Might take $20 and hit up the auction on Sunday if I can talk my hubby into it.

It sounds quite interesting


----------



## bob123

*London auction*

The last auction of the spring will take place on Sunday May 4th 2014 in Dorchester Ont. This is hosted by the London Aquarium Society and there will be lots of fish and fishy things, new and used. Registration starts at 8:00am. and the auction begins at 11:00am. Free admission and everyone welcome to sell or buy. The location is 1653 Richmond st. Dorchester Ont. just north of the 401. There is also a lunch counter, great place to meet before the fall auction season starts.


----------



## Scotmando

CAOAC Convention Toronto 2014 Sunday Auction
May 18th, 2014 - 11:AM Start​


Scotmando said:


> *CAOAC Convention Toronto 2014*
> "Conservation & Preservation" Presented by Durham Region Aquarium Society (DRAS)
> May 16th - 18th 2014
> Victoria Day Weekend
> Humber College, North Campus,
> 205 Humber College Blvd
> Toronto. (Free parking)
> *Fish Show including Conservation Biotope displays*
> Auction open to all attendees and public
> Vendor Hall & Auction combined
> Sunday Room Sales: Friday & Saturday for attendees​


----------



## zenins

Please note that anyone can attend the auction on Sunday May 18 

You do not have to be registered for the convention

For more details of location and seller forms, see the bottom of this page:

http://www.dras.ca/content.php/225-caoac-cares-convention-2014


----------



## Scotmando

CAOAC FISH SHOW & AUCTION 
is 
open to everyone 
including all attendees
Fish hobbyists 
& 
the public.

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE FISH SHOW CLASSES & RULES. 
http://www.dras.ca/content.php/234-Show-Classes-and-Rules

Who's all going?
​


Scotmando said:


> *CAOAC Convention Toronto 2014*
> "Conservation & Preservation" Presented by Durham Region Aquarium Society (DRAS)
> May 16th - 18th 2014
> Victoria Day Weekend
> Humber College, North Campus,
> 205 Humber College Blvd
> Toronto. (Free parking)
> *Fish Show including Conservation Biotope displays*
> Auction open to all attendees and public
> Vendor Hall & Auction combined
> Sunday Room Sales: Friday & Saturday for attendees​


----------



## darkangel66n

Auction this Sunday for CAOAC convention:

http://www.dras.ca/content.php/225-caoac-cares-convention-2014


----------



## bob123

*Fall auctions 2014*

Fall auctions are starting in Sept. Sarnia auction is Sept. 13th., London show and auction will take place Sept. 28th., Hamilton auction is Oct. 4th. I know Kitchener has their show and auction near the end of October but I'm not sure what the date is.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Very exciting! Ill be heading to the London and Kitchener auction this fall


----------



## Scotmando

*Fall 2014 Fish Auction list is up!*

Here It Is! The FALL 2014 AUCTION & SHOW LIST



Scotmando said:


> *AUTUMN-FALL 2014 Aquarium Fish AUCTION & SHOW LIST*
> 
> *GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2014*
> 
> 
> Sunday, September 28th 2014  LAS London Aquaria Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Saturday, October 4, 2014  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday October 26th, 2014 KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday November 2, 2014  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction*
> 
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2014*
> 
> 
> Saturday, September 13th 2014  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday September 28th, 2014 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*
> Sunday October 5, 2014  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Fall Auction*
> October 16-19, 2014  All-Aquarium Catfish Convention 2014 - *Convention, Auction & Show*
> end of November, 2014 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Spring 2014*
> 
> 
> http://mastcanada.org
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*
> 
> ** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> • *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> • *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> • *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> • *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> • *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> • *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> • *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or Lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
> • *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> • *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> • *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> • *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> • *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> • *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> • *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> • *You Won the bid!!!* Congrats! Now a runner brings your item to you & you give them CASH. Runners also will make change for you.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction"!
> .
> .
> 
> *For Sellers*:
> 
> *Preparation Before-Hand*
> • *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> • *STOP Feeding Fish/Invertebrates* _2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill.
> • *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. If not suitable you can be charged by auction staff a $1-$2 fee per bag for re-bagging. Bring extra bags in case of leaks.
> • *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
> • *Right size fish* to bag. Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.
> • *Large or aggressive fish*, one per bag & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
> • *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Tie off with an elastic band.
> • *Plants don't need water* in bag(just a little) & air.
> • *Bag dry goods too*, especially books, food & medication, because display tables get wet!
> • *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices tool).
> 
> *Seller Registration*
> • *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> • *Check in & register* with auction staff and they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels for you to affix to each of your lots.
> • *Put all your lots* on the corresponding tables.
> • *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## Scotmando

Confirmed Fish Show & Auction dates for Fall 2014. 

The first, a little ways from the GTA is Sarnia, an Auction on September 13th

London is hosting a Show (cash prizes!) & an Auction on Sept 28th. 

Also on Sept 28th is Erie County's Auction just over the border in the US of A. 

Hamilton is doing an Auction only on Oct 4th

Calgary has their Giant Auction on Oct 5th

OKTOBERFISH Auction & Show on Oct 26th

Peel, in Brampton is having an Auction Nov 2nd

Who's all going?


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> Confirmed Fish Show & Auction dates for Fall 2014.
> 
> The first, a little ways from the GTA is Sarnia, an Auction on September 13th
> 
> London is hosting a Show (cash prizes!) & an Auction on Sept 28th.
> 
> Also on Sept 28th is Erie County's Auction just over the border in the US of A.
> 
> Hamilton is doing an Auction only on Oct 4th
> 
> Calgary has their Giant Auction on Oct 5th
> 
> OKTOBERFISH Auction & Show on Oct 26th
> 
> Peel, in Brampton is having an Auction Nov 2nd
> 
> Who's all going?


Well, I can not attend the Sarnia auction since I will be doing a presentation to the club in Chatham.
I will probably show some fish at London.
I will probably attend the Hamilton auction, but not sure at this time.
Calgary is not an option for me.
Since my home club KWAS is hosting Oktoberfish, I must attend or get my membership revoked 
I would also like to attend the Peel auction to see the improvements in their auction procedures


----------



## catinthehat

Chatham has moved their meeting date as to not conflict with the Sarnia auction


----------



## bettaforu

I will be going to the Hamilton one with a lot of accessory stuff and couple of
tanks, mini filter, HO T5 30" Odyssea Light with 2 bulbs etc.


----------



## zenins

catinthehat said:


> Chatham has moved their meeting date as to not conflict with the Sarnia auction


Yes, the Chatham meeting is now on the 20th

but now I am on call from work for the 13th, 
so I have to say near to home in case I get called


----------



## kaitlyn19

OKTOBERFISH is confirmed for this year? They have not updated anything on their site so I am very excited to see this. I check every week for a date! lol


----------



## Bigdaddyo

kaitlyn19 said:


> OKTOBERFISH is confirmed for this year? They have not updated anything on their site so I am very excited to see this. I check every week for a date! lol


Yes it is confirmed. Last Sunday in October I believe.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Bigdaddyo said:


> Yes it is confirmed. Last Sunday in October I believe.


Thanks! Yupp October 26th I was just speaking with them yesterday. They said they would update their page this week  Looking forward to it


----------



## zenins

*The Kitchener-Waterloo Aquarium Society Presents Oktoberfish 2014 Auction and Show*

Sunday 26 October 2014

Waterloo Inn, 475 King Street North Waterloo

Doors open at 8am, auction starts at 10am sharp

* Huge 38 class show *

OKTOBERFISH 2014 IS CASH ONLY!

Don't miss the area's largest auction and fish show held only once a year.

Oktoberfish is a CASH ONLY auction.

All items must be paid for when delivered to your seat by our runners. 
All sellers will receive their payment when they check out if all their items have sold by that time,
otherwise, you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.
If there are any technical difficulties with the payouts, 
you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.

Further information and email contact will be found here:

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?26104-Oktoberfish-2014-Auction-and-Show


----------



## bob123

Sarnia auction was a buyers auction as most bags of fish were selling for less than $5, many African cichlids were selling for $1. Plants were getting a fair price but with only about 35 - 40 buyers there wasn't much competition for items. I managed to pick up some Heroina Isonyeterina, Porthole catfish, dwarf mosquito fish and a couple of books. Looking forward to London's Show and Auction on Sept. 28th.


----------



## Scotmando

Good scores Bob. Sarnia is a little too far for a fish guy in Mississauga. But I will be at the London Auction & Show on September 28th, 2014. Looking forward too it.



bob123 said:


> Sarnia auction was a buyers auction as most bags of fish were selling for less than $5, many African cichlids were selling for $1. Plants were getting a fair price but with only about 35 - 40 buyers there wasn't much competition for items. I managed to pick up some Heroina Isonyeterina, Porthole catfish, dwarf mosquito fish and a couple of books. Looking forward to London's Show and Auction on Sept. 28th.


----------



## zenins

Hey Scott, I should be able to make the London Show and Auction in Dorchester too, see you there on Sunday the 28th


----------



## Bigdaddyo

It's Good to hear that you will be going down to the London show and auction. Are you showing fish?


----------



## Scotmando

Bigdaddyo said:


> It's Good to hear that you will be going down to the London show and auction. Are you showing fish?


IYes, am showing some fish. You too?


zenins said:


> Hey Scott, I should be able to make the London Show and Auction in Dorchester too, see you there on Sunday the 28th


Are you showing to Zenin?


----------



## Bigdaddyo

Yes Scott I will be showing. I have found a bunch of show jars, so I'm looking to show more fish this time around.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Bigdaddyo said:


> Yes Scott I will be showing. I have found a bunch of show jars, so I'm looking to show more fish this time around.


I am having trouble finding show jars/tanks. Any suggestions?


----------



## zenins

kaitlyn19 said:


> I am having trouble finding show jars/tanks. Any suggestions?


Mike at Finatics in Mississauga has some very nice ones made of glass,
with frames and a lid ... they cost more than the plastic ones but look great.

If you want some plastic ones, check at the dollar store for bug keepers,
just make sure that at least one side is flat for judging


----------



## kaitlyn19

zenins said:


> Mike at Finatics in Mississauga has some very nice ones made of glass,
> with frames and a lid ... they cost more than the plastic ones but look great.
> 
> If you want some plastic ones, check at the dollar store for bug keepers,
> just make sure that at least one side is flat for judging


Thanks  Yeah I have been looking in dollarstores lately and haven't had much luck. Im guessing cause summer is coming to a end  But ill keep looking. LOVE finatics


----------



## Bigdaddyo

kaitlyn19 said:


> Thanks  Yeah I have been looking in dollarstores lately and haven't had much luck. Im guessing cause summer is coming to a end  But ill keep looking. LOVE finatics


I looked all summer for containers. Dollarama finally got some in, you may have to check the you section.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Hey all I have a 2 questions:
1. Would a kribensis and bolivan rams be considered dwarf new world cichlids?
2. Does the London auction this weekend have a pleco category in the show?


----------



## Scotmando

kaitlyn19 said:


> Hey all I have a 2 questions:
> 1. Would a kribensis and bolivan rams be considered dwarf new world cichlids?
> 2. Does the London auction this weekend have a pleco category in the show?


Hope this helps. Good Luck. I'll see you there.

All the pertinent info & links are on the London Aquarium Society Website

London Aquarium Society Show Classes .pdf 
(found on their Website)

￼1. Cichlids: Angels and Discus
2. Dwarf Cichlids (New World), adult size 4" and under. Bolivian Rams here
3. Large Cichlids (New World) adult size over 4"
4. Old World Mouthbrooding Cichlids
5. Old World Cichlids (AOV) Kribensis here
6. Catfish: Corydoras and Brochis
7. Suckermouth Catfish Plecos here
8. Any Other Variety Catfish
9. Sharks, Barbs & Danios
10. Loaches
11. Killifish
12. Characins
13. Rainbows and Minnows
14. Koi & Goldfish
15. Male Betta splendens, all tail types to be shown here.
16. Betta splendens, Female
17. Anabantids-Any Other Variety
18. Livebearer-Swordtail
19. Livebearer-Platy
20. Livebearer-Guppy Male
21. Livebearer-Guppy Female
22. Livebearer-Any Other Variety (AOV)
23. Any Other Variety (AOV)
24. Family Livebearer
25. Family Egglayer
26. Plant
27. Open Junior
28. Aquarium Beautiful
29. Photography - Prints
30. Novelty Display
31. Matched Trios-Males or Females (Check Show Rules #24.)


----------



## kaitlyn19

Thanks Scott, that helps a lot. Yeah ill see you there, very excited. Bringing a few fish to show for the first time, so I hope all goes well. Shall be a fishy fishy day!


----------



## bettaforu

Is Brantford's site down? I don't see anything on the net for it now.
Are they having an auction this year?


----------



## TBemba

bettaforu said:


> Is Brantford's site down? I don't see anything on the net for it now.
> Are they having an auction this year?


The Brantford aquarium society has been dissolved. I suspect they have removed the website and will not having any auctions in the future.


----------



## bettaforu

WOW what happened? That was a good sized club I thought.

Ive been away from things for a while and so much has changed

kaitlyn: I have a lot of Betta Beanie boxes and show tanks for Bettas
going thru the Hamilton auction if your interested.


----------



## TBemba

Jerry Draper also closed his store. I think with his family life and the lack of business he decided to sell the store location. Jerry's wife was the president of the club. I'm not sure what actually happened to the club.


----------



## bob123

The Brantford club is inactive for now and may start up again at some future date, as far as I know they are not holding an auction this year.


----------



## J_T

I can make up show tanks. If someone sends me "preferred" dimensions, i can look into putting a price together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins

zenins said:


> Sunday 26 October 2014
> 
> Waterloo Inn, 475 King Street North Waterloo
> 
> Doors open at 8am, auction starts at 10am sharp
> 
> * Huge 38 class show *
> 
> OKTOBERFISH 2014 IS CASH ONLY!
> 
> Don't miss the area's largest auction and fish show held only once a year.
> 
> Oktoberfish is a CASH ONLY auction.
> 
> All items must be paid for when delivered to your seat by our runners.
> All sellers will receive their payment when they check out if all their items have sold by that time,
> otherwise, you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.
> If there are any technical difficulties with the payouts,
> you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.


We are having an issue with our website/forum, 
if you need more information or forms, 
please send an email to:

[email protected]


----------



## bob123

How was the Hamilton auction? Did you get any special items?


----------



## bettaforu

Don't know what anyone else got, but I grabbed a pair of Blue Gularis Killies
and 2 pair of Blue Grass Guppies....all super good looking!

Got a nice little tank setup that I can use for my Bettas or Guppies.

We didn't stay till the end, but prices were waaaayyyyy down, I think if I make
$60 on 80 items I will be lucky!


----------



## zenins

Yes, prices were low

I got a bag of 6 White Cloud Mountain Minnows for $5
Pair of nice size Boesmani Rainbows for $6
2 Sterbai corys for $6
3 adult male yellow labs for $8, and another bag of 2 for $5

I was selling Synodontis Petricolas.
I should have put a minimum bid on them, 
I was hoping for $10 to $12 each, and they went for $6 to $8 each


----------



## Scotmando

Buyer's Auction all around. Got some great deals. 

I got 
10 assassin snails $2
2x rineloricara sp. (Whiptails)$9
1x hemiloricara parva $2
6 x Amano shrimp $8
Lots of dry goods for cheap too. 
Had fun though. Great chili dogs. Mmmmm! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SignGuy

Sounds like I missed a good day! I wanted to go, but sometimes life has other plans!


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> 10 assassin snails $2
> 
> Great chili dogs. Mmmmm! Lol


Awesome deal on the assassin snails 

Yes, the chilli dogs are the best


----------



## RevoBuda

Are we expected a good showing at KWAS this year?? It will be my first auction since last fall and I hoping to see some nice stuff!


----------



## HighWater

bob123 said:


> How was the Hamilton auction? Did you get any special items?


Got some super red LF plecos, king tiger pleco, clown plecos, some calico plecos, 3 or 4 bags of corys, 2 bags of head & tail light tetras, whiptail catfish, pencil fish, red gularis killifish trio and some plankton tabs.
Stayed till the bitter end......
A lot of "no sales" in the last half hour as I think the crowd that was left had pretty well gotten most of what they wanted by then.

Scott...thanks again for your help with tagging my items.


----------



## zenins

RevoBuda said:


> Are we expected a good showing at KWAS this year?? It will be my first auction since last fall and I hoping to see some nice stuff!


I think the usual suspects will be there 

I hope more people come to buy and sell, 
makes for a better event when there is a wide variety of items for sale,
and many buyers who want the same thing 

If people want to, buyers can post here what they are looking for and sellers can post what they will be offering up for auction.
This is what happens just before the Ohio Cichlid Association Extravaganza in November ... this leads to many happy sellers and buyers


----------



## bettaforu

Well I will be both showing and selling.
Bettas and Killifish.
Accessories for tanks include.
CO2 regulator, 3 way splitter, 4 in 1 bubble counters, a 3ft tank perfect for shrimps, heaters, Aquaclear 110, rapid mini filter, 4 way pumps and a 
Odyssea T5HO light fixture with 2 x 39W bulbs 30" extendable to 36" in
great condition. Minimum bids will be on most of these. If they don't sell I 
will bring them home.


----------



## zenins

Sunday 26 October 2014

Waterloo Inn, 475 King Street North Waterloo

Doors open at 8am, auction starts at 10am sharp

* Huge 38 class show *

OKTOBERFISH 2014 IS CASH ONLY!

Don't miss the area's largest auction and fish show held only once a year.

Oktoberfish is a CASH ONLY auction.

All items must be paid for when delivered to your seat by our runners. 
All sellers will receive their payment when they check out if all their items have sold by that time,
otherwise, you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.
If there are any technical difficulties with the payouts, 
you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.

We are having an issue with our website/forum, 
if you need more information or forms, 
please send an email to:

[email protected]


----------



## zenins

bettaforu said:


> Well I will be both showing and selling.
> Bettas and Killifish.


Looking forward to see you at Oktoberfish 

How did you do at the Hamilton auction ?


----------



## fishead

*Kwas*

I will be at KWAS too with a couple of fish for show and my momma plant of Bolbitis Heudolottii. Not sure how much I will have to sell.

Peel will be having its Annual Auction November 2 2014 so I will of course be there as well.


----------



## zenins

zenins said:


> Sunday 26 October 2014
> 
> Waterloo Inn, 475 King Street North Waterloo
> 
> Doors open at 8am, auction starts at 10am sharp
> 
> * Huge 38 class show *
> 
> OKTOBERFISH 2014 IS CASH ONLY!
> 
> Don't miss the area's largest auction and fish show held only once a year.
> 
> Oktoberfish is a CASH ONLY auction.
> 
> All items must be paid for when delivered to your seat by our runners.
> All sellers will receive their payment when they check out if all their items have sold by that time,
> otherwise, you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.
> If there are any technical difficulties with the payouts,
> you will be paid by mailed cheque no later than a week after the auction.
> 
> We are having an issue with our website/forum,
> if you need more information or forms,
> please send an email to:
> 
> [email protected]


One week from today 

If you need auction seller forms or show registration forms,
send an email to the address above


----------



## Scotmando

*FALL 2014 Aquarium Fish AUCTIONS *

*GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST *


*NEXT *Sunday November 2, 2014  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction in BRAMPTON*

Sunday November 9, 2014  SCAAS - St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society  - * Fall Auction*

*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST *


November 9th, 2014 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *Fall AUCTION*


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Zenin, didn't do well at all, most items sold under $4. 

Hoping the KW auction will be a lot better.


----------



## zenins

bettaforu said:


> Hi Zenin, didn't do well at all, most items sold under $4.
> 
> Hoping the KW auction will be a lot better.


The more people that are in attendance, 
the more likely there are at least two people who want what ever you are selling ... price goes up


----------



## Fishfur

Anyone know when the cutoff is for submitting the list of stuff you want to sell to the Peel Auction ?


----------



## Scotmando

Fishfur said:


> Anyone know when the cutoff is for submitting the list of stuff you want to sell to the Peel Auction ?


It's all on the  PRAC Auction Webpage 

Hey, are you coming to the Peel Auction in Brampton on Sunday, Nov 2, 2014?

It's like, fish heaven. 800+ bags of fish, plants, filters, tanks, you name it.

Go to the PRAC or Peel Regional Aquarium Club Website for auction info. Online pre-registration is now active. 
You can register at MyGroupAuctions(link on PRAC Auction Webpage) too to see this list. Sellers have already listed items with some rare fish too. 
And the list is growing everyday.


----------



## zenins

Scotmando said:


> It's all on the  PRAC Auction Webpage
> 
> Hey, are you coming to the Peel Auction in Brampton on Sunday, Nov 2, 2014?
> 
> It's like, fish heaven. 800+ bags of fish, plants, filters, tanks, you name it.
> 
> Go to the PRAC or Peel Regional Aquarium Club Website for auction info. Online pre-registration is now active.
> You can register at MyGroupAuctions(link on PRAC Auction Webpage) too to see this list. Sellers have already listed items with some rare fish too.
> And the list is growing everyday.


From the PRAC website:



> Items will be offered for auction in a random fashion which will be announced before the auction begins.


So what kind of order can we expect ?

I am guessing that the items will not be offered in the order they were registered ?
Otherwise there could be 5 white worm cultures offered for sale one after the other ...


----------



## Fishfur

I was at the last fall one. They did a pretty good job.. they sort the items onto tables before they start and then auction one table at a time. They try to make sure that like items are separated among other items, and once they're on the table, if you want it, you have to wait 'til they get to that table and that item. There's time to look at stuff on the tables first, and there are breaks too.


----------



## bob123

So what did you get at the Kitchener auction today? I could not make it as I was committed to other things today.


----------



## bettaforu

I got some blue rili shrimps (thanks Shawn) and by the time I got home
one of them was berried Nice blue color too.

I sold this lovely boy to Steve (Canadian Shrimp Connection) and wish him
all the best in his breeding program.










I also won 2nd place with my Blue Gularis male (1st time showing him)
and was very happy with that.

See you at Peel.


----------



## zenins

Thanks to all who came to Kitchener-Waterloo's Oktoberfish yesterday 

There are photos here:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kitchener-Waterloo-Aquarium-Society/141380715918322?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Scotmando

zenins said:


> Thanks to all who came to Kitchener-Waterloo's Oktoberfish yesterday
> 
> There are photos here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kitchener-Waterloo-Aquarium-Society/141380715918322?sk=photos_stream


Great photos Zenin. Thanks for sharing. You're the best!

Had a great time at the KWAS auction. 
Got lots of bargains at the end. 
I also got 6x Badis rubber, 
6x Altolamprologus compressiceps 'Nangu Black' 
lots of plants, and a red Parrot cichlid for my daughter.

I also entered 9 fish in the show & I got 1st Place for my aulonocara 'Lemon Jake' in the Malawi cichlid category.

Thanks also to the KWAS members, volunteers who made this a fun event.


----------



## bob123

Great pictures as always Zenin.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

bob123 said:


> So what did you get at the Kitchener auction today? I could not make it as I was committed to other things today.


I didn't buy anything but did very well in the show. I received 2 firsts 3 seconds and a third with 7 entries.


----------



## zenins

Bigdaddyo said:


> I didn't buy anything but did very well in the show. I received 2 firsts 3 seconds and a third with 7 entries.


Awesome show result


----------



## Scotmando

*FALL 2014 Aquarium Fish AUCTIONS *

*GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST *


*NEXT *Sunday November 2, 2014  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction in BRAMPTON*

Sunday November 9, 2014  SCAAS - St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society  - * Fall Auction*

*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST *


November 9th, 2014 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *Fall AUCTION*


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

*PRAC- Rare Plants/Plants*

Very excited for the PRAC auction this year - I will be bringing 20+ species of aquatic plants and a few rare species which you rarely get the opportunity to own; below are the rare species.

1. Cryptocoryne Cordata Var. Siamensis 'Rosanervig'
2. Cryptocoryne Nurii Pahang 'Mutated'
3. Cryptocoryne Aponogetifolia 'Sorsogon'
4. Ammania Sp. Bonsai 'True Rotala Indica'

The 20+ species consist of many Java Fern varieties, Cryptocoryne varieties, Anubias varieties, many low-tech and high-tech plants, CO2 packages, and even a mineralized top soil package with all additives necessary for at least a 20 gallon.

See you all on Sunday


----------



## Scotmando

*Peel Regional Aquarium Club Auction*

*Don't Forget!!!
CHANGE THE CLOCKS BEFORE 
YOU GO TO BED SATURDAY NIGHT.

Dalight savings is early Sunday, November 2, 2014 
at 2:00:00 AM clocks are turned backward 1 hour to 
Sunday, November 2, 2014 at 1:00:00 AM*

*Doors open at 8:00am
Sellers Check-In with Pre-Registered Items ONLY till 10:00 am.
Auction begins at 10:00am sharp*

Buying only; you can show up anytime from 9:00 am onwards.

Cash Auction. There is an ATM on the lower level.

At the Royal Canadian Legion at 1133 Queen E (just East of 410)

*Visit Peel Regional Aquarium Club Auction Page For link to MyGroupAuctions.com. *

See you all at the auction tomorrow, Sunday!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Thanks for that reminder Scott; just changed my clock.

Very excited for tomorrow, here's a snippet of whats coming tomorrow; still not done bagging plants/fish.


----------



## Fishfur

Very nice plants, Plantman.. I will enjoy them. Wish the one lot of java moss I got had been as good as your stuff always is. By the time I pulled all the dead crap out, only a golf ball remained of what looked like a bag full. Unless the seller pulled it out with eyes shut, I don't see how anyone could have missed that most of that moss was dead. Very disappointing. But the rest of the plants I got were really nice.

Also got an attractive pair of Bettas, a few shrimp, and some Panda cories. I've always really liked Pandas, so it was hard to resist bidding on them. But I wish I had resisted, because one of them died before I left the auction and when I got home, another was doing barrel rolls and struggling to swim. I drip acclimated them in hope of saving him but I don't think he'll make it, based on how he looks now, poor little guy. So with luck I'll have 3 of the 5. Poor fishies. The curse of impulse buying.

Many thanks to the nice people who bought my plants, and especially the one's who bought the 25 G tank and fissidens moss.. I actually made some money ! [Not that it lasted long of course].

And many, many thanks to the auctioneers and volunteers who kept things moving right along and got through a real pile of stuff.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Fishfur said:


> Very nice plants, Plantman.. I will enjoy them. Wish the one lot of java moss I got had been as good as your stuff always is. By the time I pulled all the dead crap out, only a golf ball remained of what looked like a bag full. Unless the seller pulled it out with eyes shut, I don't see how anyone could have missed that most of that moss was dead. Very disappointing. But the rest of the plants I got were really nice.
> 
> Also got an attractive pair of Bettas, a few shrimp, and some Panda cories. I've always really liked Pandas, so it was hard to resist bidding on them. But I wish I had resisted, because one of them died before I left the auction and when I got home, another was doing barrel rolls and struggling to swim. I drip acclimated them in hope of saving him but I don't think he'll make it, based on how he looks now, poor little guy. So with luck I'll have 3 of the 5. Poor fishies. The curse of impulse buying.
> 
> Many thanks to the nice people who bought my plants, and especially the one's who bought the 25 G tank and fissidens moss.. I actually made some money ! [Not that it lasted long of course].
> 
> And many, many thanks to the auctioneers and volunteers who kept things moving right along and got through a real pile of stuff.


Thanks Fishfur! Next time come say hello; I always like to meet people who I frequently see/chat with on GTAA.

It's unfortunate that you're Java Moss turned out to be a "dud" it's truly immoral to sell someone a dead plant and pretty unfair.

PM me your e-mail by the way; maybe I purchased some plants from you


----------



## fishead

*Thank you everyone*

I just wanted to thank everyone who came out to the PRAC fall auction yesterday as you all made it a fantastic time. The club appreciates everyone who help us out with running, putting fish on the carts, concession stand and all other tasks that are needed to run a large auction. Thank you so much!

We greatly appreciate all the fantastic items that the sellers brought out to our auction. The quality and selection of items was really top notch. You all honestly out did yourselves.

As one of the Auctioneers I want to thank all the buyers as well for their patience at times when we missed cards. The lighting in the hall is poor and the sight lines for us on the stage are terrible in spots. I really hope no one missed out on any fish that they really wanted.

Last but certainly not least of all I want to thank all the sponsors. We had Finatics support us again as well as North Fins Fish Foods. They are definitely our two biggest supporters over the years. We sincerely appreciate their continued support. This year we had 4 new sponsors at the show with Shrimp Fever and Martin Mills Fish Foods who both attended the auction and donated product. I really hope people used that opportunity to talk to both of these Tommy and Jeff about their great companies. The other two sponsors were Aqueon Aquarium Products and ZooMed who both donated fantastic products to the club for auction.

See you all next year.


----------



## zenins

fishead said:


> As one of the Auctioneers I want to thank all the buyers as well for their patience at times when we missed cards. The lighting in the hall is poor and the sight lines for us on the stage are terrible in spots.


Yes, the lighting was an issue, even for taking photos, I will post link to some photos later tonight


----------



## zenins

I have posted a link to photos from yesterday's PRAC auction in their thread here:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=780138#post780138


----------



## Scotmando

zenins said:


> I have posted a link to photos from yesterday's PRAC auction in their thread here:
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=780138#post780138


Great photos of the PRAC Auction Zenin. Thanks so much.


----------



## kaitlyn19

PRAC auction was great this year. I had a blast. Fastest auction for sure. I got LOTS of stuff and I am super happy with everything but one of the discus I bought. I was very disappointed when I got home to see that the fish was very emaciated and clearly very sick. Its a shame when people try to sell off their sick fish, also double bagging it and putting it in a bucket so u cant tell it is sick. Despite my best efforts, the discus didn't make it through the night. That being said everything else was amazing. Got some awesome pearl blue shrimp and cherry shrimp. I really wanted the blue tiger shrimp but holy were they going for a pretty penny, but boy were they gorgeous


----------



## darkangel66n

Durham Region Aquarium Society annual auction will be on April 12th at the Ajax Community Center, more info to follow.


----------



## Scotmando

*Updated Spring Aquarium Auction List*

WHO'S ALL GOING?

Happy to see spring around the corner.

Aquarium clubs are getting ready for the upcoming auction season.

Great opportunities for aquarium enthusiasts to find new & old favourites in the fishy world along with books, equipment, foods. Lots of donations show up from reputable retailers, manufactures and individuals alike.

Go to Post #1 for the list of current spring aquarium auctions. 

Volunteers Needed:
Aquarium Clubs do a great job putting on these amazing auctions. If you have some time to spare to help these great clubs, contact the auction chair(info on each club's website) beforehand or on auction day to see how you can help. As simple as being a runner for 15-60 minutes to help the auctioneers to distribute the sold items to offering your services for the whole day. Even if you stay 15 minutes after to help tidy up. Any help is good help as a volunteer. And you'll feel good after. Enjoy.


----------



## zenins

Please add the auction and show at the CAOAC Convention

Sunday May 17

Burlington Holiday Inn & Conference Centre
3063 S Service Rd, Burlington, Ontario

No admission charge

More details here:
http://www.caoac.ca/convention.html


----------



## Scotmando

* *** ONE WEEK AWAY ***

Open to All Aquarium Enthusiasts!

First Local GTA Auction is on Saturday, March 21st, 2015 in Waterdown, 
held by the  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society* 

Along with their Spring Auction is a 31+ Category Show


*Cash Prizes & Certificates*
1st Place $15
2nd $10
3rd $5
Major Awards(Best of) Offer Gift Certificates

*Show Categories:*

Anabantids (other than Bettasplendens)
Betta splendens Half Moon male
Betta splendens, All other forms, male
Betta splendens female
Guppy male
Guppy female
killifish
Corydoras, Brochis, Aspidoras, Scleromastyx
Suckermouth Catfish
A.O.V. Catfish
Characins
Minnows and Rainbowfish
Barbs
Sharks and Loaches
Swordtails
Platies and Variatus
A.O.V. Livebearer
Goldfish and Koi
Any Other Variety
Angels and Discus
Dwarf Cichlids (not rift lake)
Rift Lake Cichlids
A.O.V. Cichlids
Invertebrates/Aquatic Animals
Junior Class
Family Class Egglayer
Family Class Livebearer
Plants
Novelty
Arts and Crafts
Photography Prints

*Major Awards*
Best in Show
Best Livebearer
Best Egglayer
Best Aggregate
People's Choice

HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## Bwhiskered

A great show and auction and the first one usually has the best fish. I know I bring my best.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

Hey Scott, are those junior classes correct? I think I saw list of classes (maybe Charlie posted it) on kwas and it only showed one junior class.


----------



## Scotmando

Bigdaddyo said:


> Hey Scott, are those junior classes correct? I think I saw list of classes (maybe Charlie posted it) on kwas and it only showed one junior class.


You're right! Correction made.

You entering in the show? Going to the auction?


----------



## Bigdaddyo

Yes I'll be there. Mostly for the show but you never know what will show up in the auction.


----------



## Bwhiskered

There is usually something dry goods or fish that is hard to resist.


----------



## Scotmando

* *** 3 DAYS AWAY ***

Open to All Aquarium Enthusiasts!

First Local GTA Auction is on Saturday, March 21st, 2015 in Waterdown

Held by the  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society* 

PLUS a 31+ Category Show


SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## AquaH2O

Hi, I have always been a buyer never a seller. If I want to participate in the coming Durham auction as a seller.
How do I register?
Where do I download the seller sheets?
What do I have to prepare etc?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## bob123

Go to www.dras.ca all the details will be there.


----------



## Scotmando

*UPDATED AUCTION LIST*

*New Add* MAST - Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto Annual for April 8th for the Salties.

*Next Freshwater Auction* DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society[/URL] - * Spring Auction*

WHO'S ALL GOING? ALL are WELCOME.

Spring IS HERE! REALLY!?

Great opportunities for aquarium enthusiasts to find new & old favourites in the fishy world along with books, equipment, foods.

Lots of donations show up from reputable retailers, manufactures and individuals alike.

Go to Post #1 for the list of current spring aquarium auctions. 



Scotmando said:


> *SPRING 2015 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*
> 
> *GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> SPRING 2015*
> 
> 
> *DONE * Saturday, March 21st, 2015  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday April 12th, 2015  Durham Region Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday May 3rd, 2015  LAS London Aquaria Society  - * Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday May 17th, 2015  CAOAC Convention  - * Auction and Show (free admission to both) *
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> SPRING 2015 *
> 
> 
> *DONE *Sunday February 15th, 2015  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *Spring Auction*
> 
> *DONE *Sunday March 8th, 2015  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday, April 12, 2015 Erie Aquarium Society  - * Spring Auction*
> 
> Saturday, April 18th 2015  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Spring 2015*
> 
> 
> Wednesday, April 8th, 2015, 7:00 - 10:00pm MAST Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto *Annual Auction*
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*
> 
> ** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> • *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> • *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> • *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> • *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> • *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> • *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> • *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or Lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
> • *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> • *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> • *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> • *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> • *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> • *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> • *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> • *You Won the bid!!!* Congrats! Now a runner brings your item to you & you give them CASH. Runners also will make change for you.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction"!
> .
> .
> 
> *For Sellers*:
> 
> *Preparation Before-Hand*
> • *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> • *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates*_ 2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill.
> • *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. If not suitable you can be charged by auction staff a $1-$2 fee per bag for re-bagging. Bring extra bags in case of leaks.
> • *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
> • *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.
> • *Large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
> • *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Tie off with an elastic band.
> • *Plants DON'T need water* in bag(just moisture) & air.
> • *Bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, food & medication, because display tables get wet!
> • *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices tool).
> 
> *Seller Registration*
> • *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> • *Check in & register* with auction staff and they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels for you to affix to each of your lots.
> • *Put all your lots* on the corresponding tables.
> • *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## zenins

Scott, you are doing a great job of promotion 

Thx


----------



## Scotmando

zenins said:


> Scott, you are doing a great job of promotion
> 
> Thx


Gee, Thanks.

I apreciate your efforts too Zenin.

hit the scales








in the post(bottom left corner)


----------



## Scotmando

*DRAS AQUARIAMA Auction & Vendor Expo*

* *** 8 DAYS AWAY ****

Open to All Aquarium Enthusiasts!

NEXT Local GTA Auction is on Sunday, April 12th, 2015

Location:
AJAX Community Centre
75 Centennial Road
Ajax, Ontario

Held by the DRAS  Durham Region Aquarium Society 


WHO'S ALL GOING?


----------



## bob123

Scott I believe the date should be April 12th 2015.


----------



## darkangel66n

April 12th is the date for the Durham Region Aquarium Society annual auction.
Okay folks one week away and things are heating up. Vendors list now includes:

Finatics http://www.finaticsaquarium.com/

Shrimp Fever http://www.shrimpfever.com/

Mr. Pet http://www.misterpetonline.com/

Reid's Driftwood http://reidsdriftwood.weebly.com/

Brad's Fishroom https://www.facebook.com/bradsfishroom1

Jerry Draper from The Tropical Fish Room

Axolotl Canada http://axolotlcanada.com/

On hand will also be:

Northfin Canada http://www.canadian-aquatic-feed.com/
They can answer all your questions about fish foods available

Martin Mills http://www.martinmills.com/
Answering your questions on their line of fish foods.

MAST http://mastcanada.org/ They will be able to speak to you about the saltwater world and saltwater club.

Supporters this year:

Northfin Canada

Phil's Pets http://philspets.com/

Hopefully more to come in the following days.

Frank

https://www.facebook.com/groups/301233793314778/

http://www.dras.ca/content.php


----------



## Scotmando

bob123 said:


> Scott I believe the date should be April 12th 2015.


Date corrected. Oops!

It's Sunday April 12th, 2015 for DRAS Aquariama


----------



## darkangel66n

Four days to go .


----------



## darkangel66n

All of our sponsors have been very generous this year and I would like to add Aquarium Services Whitby to the list. They have donated a Fluval Flora kit and a Fluval Ebi kit. Thank you again.


----------



## bob123

I have to say this was one great auction plenty of everything with great prices, thanks Frank and all club members. I will be back next year.


----------



## bob123

*London auction*

Just ten days until London aquarium society spring auction. No charge for admission and anyone can buy or sell. Lots of plants, fish, equipment new and used always great bargains to be had. registration starts at 7:30am and auction starts at 11:00am SHARP.


----------



## zenins

I will be there on Sunday May 3rd, although later in the afternoon


----------



## TBemba

There is never enough parking and some people park like.... Need a parking lot guy to park people maybe.

Also more chairs. Lately there seems to be never enough.

But all that said everyone doing the auctions are great people doing a great job.

It's the buyers that act up some times. If I put my hand up for the $5 dollar starting bid will you not make me buy everything that doesn't go higher?


----------



## Fishfur

Where is the London one held ?


----------



## TBemba

Fishfur said:


> Where is the London one held ?


- Optimist Hall 1653 Richmond Street Thames Centre, ON N0L 1G4 Canada.


----------



## Fishfur

I wonder if anyone is going from Mississauga who might have space for a passenger ? I'd help pay for gas.


----------



## bob123

The address we use is 1653 Richmond st. Dorchester Ont. as the exit from the 401 indicates Dorchester. If you google either one you will get the same map. Check with "Scottmando" on this site he comes sometimes to this auction.


----------



## Fishfur

I know Scott, thanks.. I know the general area, my Mom lived in London, was born there. Used to go down all the time and stay with her, until she passed, in 2013. It's just farther than I am comfortable driving in one day by myself.


----------



## bob123

*Looking for something to do Sunday*

If you are looking for something to do on Sunday May 3rd. come to the London aquarium society spring auction at 1653 Richmond st. Dorchester On. Auction starts a 11:00 am SHARP, registration starts at 8:00 am. Hope to see you there.


----------



## TBemba

It's today! Who's going?


----------



## bob123

I would just like to thank everyone that attend the London spring auction, this helps us in maintaining our club for future auctions and shows. There were many great deals to be had I would say a buyers auction. Don't forget the CAOAC auction on May 17th at the Holiday Inn in Burlington.


----------



## zenins

*Photos from the London Aquaria Society Auction Sunday May 5th*

Hey everyone,

Here is a link to some photos taken at the London Aquaria Society Auction this past Sunday:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.874972419225811.1073741894.141380715918322&type=3


----------



## Scotmando

*CAOAC & BBC Auction Sunday May 17th, 2015*

Free & Open to all Aquarium Enthusiasts

*CAOAC & BBC Auction Sunday May 17th, 2015*

*10:00-11:00AM BBC (Betta Breeders Canada) Auction

9:00AM-11:00AM CAOAC Auction Registration

11:00AM-5:00PM CAOAC Auction*

Located in Burlington at the Holiday Inn QEW & Guelph Line

3063 South Service Rd. 
Burlington, 
Ontario, 
L7N 3E9

Who's all going?


----------



## Scotmando

*CAOAC Convention This Weekend May 15 - 17, 2015*

*CAOAC Convention This Weekend May 15 - 17, 2015*

*Held at the Holiday Inn in Burlington, Ontario. 
QEW & Guelph Line*

Schedule for the weekend (subject to change)

*Friday, May 15*

*3:00-8:00PM CAOAC Show Registration-Halton Hall A*
4:00-7:00PM Convention Registration-Foyer
7:00-8:00PM Gerald Griffin - SMP Wild Betta Slide Show 
8:15-9:15PM Rachel O'Leary - Freshwater Invertebrates: A Primer

*Saturday, May 16*

*8:00AM-12:00PM Show Room Open*
8:30-9:30AM Jae Hovius - Fish Nutrition 
9:45-10:45AM Gerald Griffin - Betta Genetics 
11:00AM-12:00PM Bob Fenner - Breeding Marines 
12:15-1:15PM Lunch
1:00-5:00PM Show Room Closed for Judging
1:30-2:30PM Rachel O'Leary - Choosing Interesting Inhabitants for the Planted Tank 
2:45-3:45PM Bob Fenner - Putting up a New Collecting Station in Fiji 
4:00-5:00PM Rachel O'Leary - An Introduction to Asian Hillstream species 
6:30-7:00PM Cocktails
7:00-8:30PM Dinner
8:30-9:30PM Ray 'Kingfish' Lucas-Fish Food Fun & Friends from both sides of the Border!

*Sunday, May 17 *

8:00-8:30AM Continental Breakfast
8:30-9:30AM CAOAC Annual General Meeting
*10:00-11:00AM BBC Auction*
11:00AM-12:00PM Larissa Williams-IBC Judging standards
*9:00AM-11:00AM CAOAC Auction Registration
11:00AM-5:00PM CAOAC Auction*


----------



## bob123

I'm on my way.


----------



## bettaforu

Any pics from the IBC/Show...


----------



## Scotmando

*Fall 2015 aquarium fish auction list is here!*

FALL AUCTION SEASON IS FAST APPROACHING. 
WHO'S GOING?

*AUTUMN-FALL 2015 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*

*GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2015*


*NEXT * Sunday, September 27th 2015  LAS London Aquaria Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

 Saturday, October 3, 2015  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

 Sunday October 25th, 2015  KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*

Sunday November 8, 2015  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction*

*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2015*


*NEXT *Saturday, September 19th, 2015  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

 TBA, 2015 TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

 Sunday October 18, 2015  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Fall Auction*

TBA 2015 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*

*SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Fall 2015*


*TBA* http://mastcanada.org 

*CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*

List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY. 

*So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*

** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **

*Most Auctions are now Cash Only*

*For Buyers*:
• *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
• *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts). 
• *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number. 
• *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat. 
• *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure. 
• *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers. 
• *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
• *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
• *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
• *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list. 
• *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is. 
• *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price. 
• *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen. 
• *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains. 
• *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.

Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!

"There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
.
.

*For Sellers*:

*Preparation Before-Hand*
• *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
• *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates*_ 2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
• *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it. 
• *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
• *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth. 
• *Large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
• *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
• *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture).
• *Bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
• *Please DON'T BRING*, _Sick or Deformed Fish_, expired or opened food or medication, items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
• *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!).

*Seller Registration*
• *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
• *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
• *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers. 
• *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Getting excited for the fall auctions. Although that means summer is coming to a end . I will be bringing some amazing axolotls and red calico bristle nose plecos to most of the auctions this fall.

Ill be seeking some live plants, décor and driftwood. Maybe a few more fish.. can never leave the auction without buying at least one fish


----------



## bettaforu

Unfortunately it looks like I might have to miss them this year! I am moving closer to London and its right when Im doing the move, so can't see me having the time to put anything together.

If I can do anything I guess it will be the show at Octoberfish...maybe my Bettas. Both my boys have recovered from their ripped fins and are looking real good


----------



## kaitlyn19

*Shrimp*

Some of my Pearl Blue/Cherry shrimp that ill be bringing to the London auction this year  Some are full cherry, most are full pearl blue and some are a mix of both! Love these guys


----------



## zenins

bettaforu said:


> If I can do anything I guess it will be the show at Octoberfish...maybe my Bettas. Both my boys have recovered from their ripped fins and are looking real good


Looking forward to seeing you at Oktoberfish.
You always have such fun novelty tanks


----------



## bob123

Just a reminder it's a little over two weeks away to the London Aquaria Society annual fall show and auction. Check London Aquaria Society web site for details and on line forms.


----------



## Scotmando

Updated Info: added Brantford Coral Show

First Auctions of the year are:
Sarnia on Sept 19th 
& 
London Auction & Show on Sept 27th

I'll be at the London Event. Who am I going see there?



Scotmando said:


> *AUTUMN-FALL 2015 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*
> 
> *GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2015*
> 
> 
> *NEXT * Sunday, September 27th 2015  LAS London Aquaria Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Saturday, October 3, 2015  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday, October 25th, 2015  KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday, November 8, 2015  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction*
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2015*
> 
> 
> *Done *Saturday, September 19th, 2015  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> *Next * Sunday, September 27, 2015  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*
> 
> Sunday, October 18, 2015  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Fall Auction*
> 
> TBA 2015 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Fall 2015*
> 
> 
> Saturday, October 10th, 2015 BRANTFORD CORAL SHOW inc. M.A.S.T Auction
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.


----------



## bob123

I'll be there can't wait.


----------



## zenins

I am going to the Sarnia Auction this Saturday,
and to the London Show and Auction on Sunday of the following weekend.

Not sure how many fish I will be showing at the London Show.
Last year they had to move the show into a very small room,
was quite cramped and difficult to see the fish.

Bob, do you know if the show will be in the same small room again ?


----------



## bob123

That small room is all that is available to us, sorry. The other room has been turned into an exercise class room.


----------



## bob123

Well one auction down. A buyers auction for sure. Picked up synodontis, blue eyed cichlids, wild type guppies, some plants, a tetra whisper 30 filter and some variatus platys. Quick auction over in about 3 hours.


----------



## HighWater

WOW!! 3 hrs?? Small turn out or very few sellers?


----------



## bob123

There was about 30 buyers and about 330 items.


----------



## HighWater

bob123 said:


> There was about 30 buyers and about 330 items.


Definitely A Buyers Auction!!


----------



## Scotmando

*London Auction on Sunday, Sept 27th, 2015 includes a 31 Class Show
*
More info on LAS Website including printable sheets

*The Show will feature Cash Prizes!

Classes 1-31 
Cash prizes of:
1st = $15.00
2nd = $10.00
3rd = $5.00

Best Egglayer: $50.00

Best Livebearer $50.00

High Aggregate $50.00

Best in Show $50.00*

*Show Classes*
￼1. Cichlids: Angels and Discus
2. Dwarf Cichlids (New World), adult size 4" and under.
3. Large Cichlids (New World) adult size over 4"
4. Old World Mouthbrooding Cichlids
5. Old World Cichlids (AOV)
6. Catfish: Corydoras and Brochis
7. Suckermouth Catfish
8. Any Other Variety Catfish
9. Sharks, Barbs & Danios
10. Loaches
11. Killifish
12. Characins
13. Rainbows and Minnows
14. Koi & Goldfish
15. Male Betta splendens, all tail types to be shown here.
16. Betta splendens, Female
17. Anabantids-Any Other Variety
18. Livebearer-Swordtail
19. Livebearer-Platy
20. Livebearer-Guppy Male
21. Livebearer-Guppy Female
22. Livebearer-Any Other Variety (AOV)
23. Any Other Variety (AOV)
24. Family Livebearer
25. Family Egglayer
26. Plant
27. Open Junior
28. Aquarium Beautiful
29. Photography - Prints
30. Novelty Display
31. Matched Trios-Males or Females (Check Show Rules #24.)

Get your fave fish ready! You may win a prize or two!

See you all there.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Me and my husband will be at the London auction this weekend. Cant wait to kick off the fish auction season! Hoping for a good turn out of buyers. I know their will be a lot/enough sellers. Tables are usually full in London. Anyone bringing anything? or looking for anything? We will be bringing some beautiful stuff to the London auction and the Peel auction in November. We have Axolotls, Pearl Blue and Cherry Shrimp and Red Calico Bushynose Pleco's. We had some awesome "litters" this spring, very excited to show them off and spread these beautiful guys and gals around! 
As for looking.. Mainly just plants, food and décor but I may bring home a fish or two.. VERY hard not too


----------



## kaitlyn19

Well.. couldn't make it out to the London auction, something came up . How was it? 

How all's going to hamilton's auction this Saturday? I WILL be there this time, bringing along my little brother for the action!


----------



## zenins

I could not make the London auction and show either due to a couple of family things that came up.

I will try to make at least part of the Hamilton auction this Saturday.

I am looking for tetras, barbs, a rooted plant, a few large rift lake Africans, and what ever else gets my attention


----------



## Dis

I'll be bringing some plants, Geo altifrons, and probably some cherry shrimps. Looking for a male longfin bristlenose


----------



## Scotmando

HAMILTON Auction is _THIS SATURDAY_, OCT 3rd, 2015 
See link below.

Hope to see you all there.
What you all bringing?

*AUTUMN-FALL 2015 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*

*GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE * Sunday, September 27th 2015  LAS London Aquaria Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

* NEXT* Saturday, October 3, 2015  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

 Sunday, October 25th, 2015  KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*

Sunday, November 8, 2015  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction*

 Sunday, November 29, 2015  SCAAS - St Catherine's & Area Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE *Saturday, September 19th, 2015  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE * Sunday, September 27, 2015  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

 Sunday, October 18, 2015  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Fall Auction*

Sunday, November 8, 2015 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*

*SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Fall 2015*


Saturday, October 10th, 2015 BRANTFORD CORAL SHOW inc. M.A.S.T Auction 

*CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*


----------



## Scotmando

BRANTFORD CORAL SHOW & Auction is _THIS SATURDAY_, OCT 10TH, 2015 
See link below.

This is for the Salties!
What y'all bringing?

*AUTUMN-FALL 2015 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*

*GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE * Sunday, September 27th 2015  LAS London Aquaria Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

*DONE * Saturday, October 3, 2015  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

* NEXT * Sunday, October 25th, 2015  KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*

Sunday, November 8, 2015  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction*

 Sunday, November 29, 2015  SCAAS - St Catherine's & Area Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE *Saturday, September 19th, 2015  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE * Sunday, September 27, 2015  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

 Sunday, October 18, 2015  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Fall Auction*

Sunday, November 8, 2015 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*

*SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Fall 2015*


*NEXT *Saturday, October 10th, 2015 BRANTFORD CORAL SHOW inc. M.A.S.T Auction 

*CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*


----------



## TBemba

I have heard that it's bad form to bring live stock to these events. Unless I misunderstood. The feeling in the saltwater community is that the fish would be subjected to too much stress.

I might bring some lights that I want to sell but if the sw ppl are as cheap as the freshness then I won't be selling anything.


----------



## Scotmando

TBemba said:


> I have heard that it's bad form to bring live stock to these events. Unless I misunderstood. The feeling in the saltwater community is that the fish would be subjected to too much stress.
> 
> I might bring some lights that I want to sell but if the sw ppl are as cheap as the freshness then I won't be selling anything.


There is a GTAAquaria Thread specific for the Brantford coral show OCTOBER 10th 2015
There's more contact info on this page.

Prices at auctions are always supply & demand based. If the right buyers are there, and its quality, prices are usually higher.

If you were at the London auction a couple of weeks ago, the prices were definitely higher than at Hamilton's this past weekend.


----------



## Scotmando

*KWAS Oktoberfish SHOW & Auction 
is THIS SUNDAY, 
OCT 25TH, 2015 
at the Waterloo Inn* 


Who's all going and what ya bringing?

*AUTUMN-FALL 2015 Aquarium Fish AUCTION LIST*

*GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE * Sunday, September 27th 2015  LAS London Aquaria Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

*DONE * Saturday, October 3, 2015  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

* NEXT * Sunday, October 25th, 2015  KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OKTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*

Sunday, November 8, 2015  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction*

 Sunday, November 29, 2015  SCAAS - St Catherine's & Area Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE *Saturday, September 19th, 2015  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE * Sunday, September 27, 2015  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

*DONE * Sunday, October 18, 2015  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Fall Auction*

Sunday, November 8, 2015 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*

*SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Fall 2015*


*DONE *Saturday, October 10th, 2015 BRANTFORD CORAL SHOW inc. M.A.S.T Auction 

*CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*


----------



## kaitlyn19

Me and my hubby will be there. Excited for this one! Looking for lots of plants as our custom tank is due in on the 27th! Will be bringing some shrimp, plecos and my 4 last axolotls. Looking forward to a fishy day


----------



## zenins

*Oktoberfish Show and Auction 2015*

Sunday Oktober 25th at the Waterloo Inn, Waterloo Ontario

More details and forms here:

www.facebook.com/groups/290729454453511/files/

If you do not want to join our Facebook group to download your own forms,
you can send an email to [email protected] and ask for editable Word documents 
to be emailed to you


----------



## zenins

So, who is going to Oktoberfish Show and Auction on Sunday ?


----------



## Scotmando

zenins said:


> So, who is going to Oktoberfish Show and Auction on Sunday ?


I'll be there for Oktoberfish Show & Auction.
I'm bringing some nice Blue Glass Guppies, Nezzy Swordtails, Yellow Blaze Lithobates & more.

Anybody else?

Also, I'll be going to the Peel Auction on Nov 8th, 2015 in Brampton.
The PRAC Auction is at a new venue this year. 
Check out the PRAC Auction Page

Hope to see you all at both of these great events!


----------



## bob123

I'm planning on making the trip.


----------



## alstare2000

Would love to visit this auction but i'm working midnights and would love to sleep in, what time usually does it end any point to come around 1pm or it's all sold by that time ?


----------



## TBemba

alstare2000 said:


> Would love to visit this auction but i'm working midnights and would love to sleep in, what time usually does it end any point to come around 1pm or it's all sold by that time ?


depends but some of them go on till 4 pm. if you get there at 1 pm i'm sure there will be something left. also near the end most people have already left an you can get deals/


----------



## Scotmando

*Annual 2015 Brampton Fish Auction*
hosted by
*Peel Regional Aquarium Club - PRAC*

on Sunday, Nov 8th, 2015 at

*The Brampton Irish Centre 
( Lar Na nGael ), *

*20 Strathearn Ave #5,
Brampton, ON
L6T 4P7

located at Dixie and Steeles
(North of Finatics Aquarium Shop )*

*Item Pre-registration will start on Fri OCT 30th, 2015 online.*

Go to Our PRAC Auction Page

Then proceed to the link for MyGroupAuctions and login or Register(if its your first time)

Did you know buyers can register online too and see all available items live, as they're posted?

Check it out.

Any questions? post them here.


----------



## Scotmando

5 Days until the 2015 Brampton Fish Auction.

Who's all going?


----------



## Scotmando

*FALL AUCTION NOV 29TH, 2015 Hosted by St Catherine's & Area Aquarium Society*

*LAST FALL AUCTION for 2015*

*NOV 29TH, 2015 Hosted by SCAAS - St Catherine's & Area Aquarium Society

held at 
The Seafarers and Teamsters Union Hall
70 St. David St. East in Thorold, Ontario

Check Out SCAAS Link* for Maps (scroll down on their webpage, as maps are at the bottom)

*GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE * Sunday, September 27th 2015  LAS London Aquaria Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

*DONE * Saturday, October 3, 2015  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

*DONE * Sunday, October 25th, 2015  KWAS Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - *OCTOBERFISH Fall Auction & Show*

*DONE * Sunday, November 8, 2015  PRAC- Peel Regional Aquarium Club - * Fall Auction*

* NEXT* Sunday, November 29, 2015  SCAAS - St Catherine's & Area Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*


*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2015*


*DONE *Saturday, September 19th, 2015  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

*DONE * Sunday, September 27, 2015  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County - *FALL Auction*

*DONE * Sunday, October 18, 2015  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society - * Giant Fall Auction*

*DONE *Sunday, November 8, 2015 SAM Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *SUPER Fall AUCTION*

*SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> Fall 2015*


*DONE *Saturday, October 10th, 2015 BRANTFORD CORAL SHOW inc. M.A.S.T Auction


----------



## Scotmando

*2016 upcoming spring auction & event list*



scotmando said:


> *2016 spring auction & event list*
> 
> *gta - golden horseshoe auction list >> spring 2016*
> 
> 
> saturday, march 19th, 2016  hdas - hamilton & district aquarium society - * spring auction & show*
> 
> sunday april 3, 2016  brass - barrie & region aquarium society of simcoe - * spring auction*
> 
> sunday april 17th, 2016  durham region aquarium society - * spring auction*
> 
> may 20-21-22, 2016  caoac convention at fanshawe college in london, on  - * pre-registry required for speakers & banquet *
> 
> sunday may 22, 2016  caoac convention  - * auction and show (free admission to both) *
> 
> *other auctions (out of area) list >> spring 2016*
> 
> 
> sunday february 28th, 2016  tfcec tropical fish club of erie county-ny, usa - *spring auction*
> 
> sunday march 12-13th, 2016  cas calgary aquarium society - * giant spring auction, show & speakers*
> 
> sunday, april 10, 2016" erie aquarium society-ny, usa  - * spring auction*
> 
> saturday, april 16th 2016  sas - sarnia aquarium society - *spring auction*
> 
> *Saltwater Auctions List >> Spring 2016*
> 
> 
> *TBA *MAST - marine aquarium society of toronto *annual auction*
> 
> *caoac canadian association of aquarium clubs calendar of events*
> 
> 
> list checked & updated frequently. Please pm with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. Ty.
> 
> *so how does an aquarium auction function?*
> 
> ** be certain to check club's website for details regarding rules, regulations & downloadable sheets **
> 
> *most auctions are now cash only*
> 
> *for buyers*:
> • *bring cash*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> • *be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> • *when you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> • *choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> • *hit the tables!* this is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> • *most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> • *tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(a,b,c&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
> • *take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> • *you'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> • *when auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> • *the auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> • *be ready* to bid by raising you buyer number card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> • *make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "here!" or "yuuup!" just to be seen.
> • *if the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> • *you won the bid!!!* its yours, congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "there are no friends at an auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *for sellers*:
> 
> *preparation before-hand*
> • *download sellers sheets* usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> • *stop feeding fish/invertebrates*_ 2 days before the auction!_ fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> • *use proper fish bags only* (get at your local fish store or online). No ziploc® allowed. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! Most clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> • *double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
> • *right size fish to bag.* don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.
> • *large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
> • *use fresh air!* general ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> • *plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture).
> • *bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> • *please don't bring*, _sick or deformed fish_, expired or opened food or medication, items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
> • *label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!).
> 
> *seller registration*
> • *get there early!* registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check auction rules with each club.
> • *check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> • *all your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> • *your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the auction.


----------



## altcharacter

It's sad that you don't have any of the saltwater shows on there.


----------



## Scotmando

altcharacter said:


> It's sad that you don't have any of the saltwater shows on there.


It's really sad you didn't let me know there are any before I edited it. But, I can still put them in if you give me the info. Lol


----------



## altcharacter

And let you freshwater guys in on our secrets? No way!!!


----------



## Scotmando

altcharacter said:


> And let you freshwater guys in on our secrets? No way!!!


I love secrets! Especially if I know 'em. PM me if you know of any & I'll add 'em in. Include dates & links so I can verify. Thx.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Quick question about the shows. Do you have to wait till the end of the auction to collect your fish/tank and go home? It says on the rules you cannot pack up your show fish until 5pm or until the auction ends, however judging is at 10:30. If everything is done, can you get permission to leave early? Thanks


----------



## zenins

kaitlyn19 said:


> Quick question about the shows. Do you have to wait till the end of the auction to collect your fish/tank and go home? It says on the rules you cannot pack up your show fish until 5pm or until the auction ends, however judging is at 10:30. If everything is done, can you get permission to leave early? Thanks


Generally, if you ask the Show Chairman in advance or at least when you are registering your entries, they will let you remove your entries early, after judging, of course, if you have to leave early.
If you win 1st/2nd or 3rd in a class or win a category like Best Egg Layer, you should arrange to get your prize after judging just before you leave or designate someone to pick up those prizes for you 

Were you thinking of entering the Hamilton Show or the CAOAC Convention Show or both ?


----------



## kaitlyn19

zenins said:


> Generally, if you ask the Show Chairman in advance or at least when you are registering your entries, they will let you remove your entries early, after judging, of course, if you have to leave early.
> If you win 1st/2nd or 3rd in a class or win a category like Best Egg Layer, you should arrange to get your prize after judging just before you leave or designate someone to pick up those prizes for you
> 
> Were you thinking of entering the Hamilton Show or the CAOAC Convention Show or both ?


Great thanks. I live around the barrie area, so I usually like to head out before the auctions are over. I was thinking about entering in the Hamilton show, been attending the auctions for years, but have never entered into the shows. Looking to support it so it doesn't disappear. Ive got a few good looking lads/ladies who I could probably throw in the show. Thanks Zenin  Have to check my calendar for the CAOAC Convention


----------



## zenins

kaitlyn19 said:


> Great thanks. I live around the barrie area, so I usually like to head out before the auctions are over. I was thinking about entering in the Hamilton show, been attending the auctions for years, but have never entered into the shows. Looking to support it so it doesn't disappear. Ive got a few good looking lads/ladies who I could probably throw in the show. Thanks Zenin  Have to check my calendar for the CAOAC Convention


Awesome, I hope you put some entries in the Hamilton Show 

By the way, are you a member of the Barrie Aquarium Club ? 
Were you there when I did my presentation on Loaches ?


----------



## kaitlyn19

zenins said:


> Awesome, I hope you put some entries in the Hamilton Show
> 
> By the way, are you a member of the Barrie Aquarium Club ?
> Were you there when I did my presentation on Loaches ?


I actually didn't even know of such club until a few weeks ago. I was looking up spring auction dates for 2016 and came across the barrie auction flyer. I am very surprised I didn't even know barrie had a club. I was going to let scott know of their auction this year so he could add it to the list, but he had it. Looking forward to going to a auction in my back yard  I hope they have a decent turn out, first time auction, no doubt will be a little chaotic. Hope they have help from some auction veterans


----------



## darkangel66n

DRAS annual auction and CORAL Expo Apr 17th

That is right people, we are adding a coral expo to this years event. Looking for more coral vendors.

List of current vendors:

Shrimp Fever 
Finatics 
Northfin Fish Food 
Martin Mills PROFISHENT Fish Foods 
MAST 
Kaotic Aquatics 
Krakens Cove 
Reef Addiction 
Mr. Pet

More to be added as talks continue. Tables are $75 each.
Full info and PDF of the flyer may be found at: http://www.dras.ca/content.php


----------



## TBemba

London Frag fest will be held April 9, 2016
http://www.londonfragfest.ca/


----------



## Splak

Very excited. Will be looking for shrimps and longfin bristlenose of all colour.

Where can I go again to see whats currently listed for the auction?


----------



## darkangel66n

Splak said:


> Very excited. Will be looking for shrimps and longfin bristlenose of all colour.
> 
> Where can I go again to see whats currently listed for the auction?


That is only for the Peel auction. They are the only club using that system.


----------



## darkangel66n

Vendors for Aquariama 2016. Sorry about sizing. I am to old for this computer stuff.


----------



## kaitlyn19

Hey! Just wanted to remind everyone that the FIRST barrie aquaria auction is THIS SUNDAY. I will attach a link to their website. Used equipment is allowed at this auction and they will retain 25% of each sale. http://1brass.com/


----------



## Scotmando

Here it is! The 2016 Fall Auction/Event List

Get your coolers ready!



Scotmando said:


> *2016 FALL AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sunday, Sept 25th, 2016  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Saturday, Oct 1st, 2016  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Next* Sunday Oct 16th, 2016 **New Date**  KWAS - Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday Nov 6th, 2016  PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club  - * Fall Auction & Show (free admission to both) *
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done *Saturday, Sept 17th 2016  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday Oct 2nd, 2016  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * FALL Auction*
> 
> * Next* Sunday, Oct 23rd, 2016" Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> *TBA *
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun Sept 10-11, 2016  Canadian Pet Expo
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*
> 
> ** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> • *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> • *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> • *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> • *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> • *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> • *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> • *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
> • *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> • *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> • *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> • *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> • *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> • *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> • *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> • *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *For Sellers*:
> 
> *Preparation Before-Hand*
> • *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> • *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates*_ 2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> • *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> • *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
> • *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.
> • *Large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
> • *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> • *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture).
> • *Bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> • *Please DON'T BRING*, _Sick or Deformed Fish_, expired or opened food or medication, items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
> • *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!).
> 
> *Seller Registration*
> • *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> • *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> • *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> • *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## Dis

Thanks for posting this


----------



## bettaforu

Scot the Hamilton is Auction ONLY no Show and Peel is the same as per their
website. Auction ONLY no Show! Only KW will have both Auction and Show this year.

1 show


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Scot the Hamilton is Auction ONLY no Show and Peel is the same as per their
> website. Auction ONLY no Show! Only KW will have both Auction and Show this year.
> 
> 1 show


HDAS Hamilton Auction Only. I will correct this.

PRAC Peel Auction & we will have a show. Details will be announced on the website in September 2016

Thanks Anna


----------



## bettaforu

Thanks Scot for that update...now I have 2 shows to go to this year


----------



## Parallaxus

Great to see all these auctions coming up.
Is there a list of what will be available?

I'm only seeking a few White Labs, which seem to be impossible to find.


----------



## darkangel66n

Parallaxus said:


> Great to see all these auctions coming up.
> Is there a list of what will be available?
> 
> I'm only seeking a few White Labs, which seem to be impossible to find.


Sadly no. It is an auction and whatever shows up, shows up. Only the Peel auction has an advance list, but due to life not everything on the list always makes it to the auction. They are great days out and you may find something else you want or need to have.


----------



## Scotmando

Parallaxus said:


> Great to see all these auctions coming up.
> Is there a list of what will be available?
> 
> I'm only seeking a few White Labs, which seem to be impossible to find.


PRAC Peel Aquarium Club Auction in Brampton uses MyGroupAuction.com online for pre-registration and it opens a week before the auction on Nov 6th, 2016 so sellers can list their lots.

Buyers can also register online & view all the items being posted throughout the week & right up to the point the lot is being sold on the auction. Check it out, its cool the way the site works. There's even a User Guide in the top bar.

Like with every auction there's always surprises with the lots that show up. I'm about 99% success with bringing all my lots to the auction, but there's always that stealth fish you just can't catch!

Good luck finding the White Labs. Have you tried Finatics at Dixie/401 in Mississauga?


----------



## Scotmando

First two 2016 Fall Auctions are both in south western Ontario.

*First Up* is Saturday, Sept 17th, 2016  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

Sarnia is generally a good auction with about 200-400 lots and attracts hobbyists from the local area, Michigan and as far away as London. It's about 250kms or 2.5 hrs from Mississauga so a little far from the GTA.

* Next Up* is Sunday, Sept 25th, 2016  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

London on the other hand is one of my favourite auctions and worth the drive from the GTA at 138kms & just under an hour & a half away from the my home in Mississauga. The reasons why? London's Auction has a late start time of 11:00am, a fair amount of lots from 700-1000 and it has fish and stuff you won't normally see at the GTA auctions. So&#8230; for me, it's worth the drive!

Check out the club's websites for details.

And get a few of your pals together and make it a "Road Trip".

Hope to see you there!


----------



## RCShevalier

Scotmando said:


> First two 2016 Fall Auctions are both in south western Ontario.
> 
> *First Up* is Saturday, Sept 17th, 2016  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Sarnia is generally a good auction with about 200-400 lots and attracts hobbyists from the local area, Michigan and as far away as London. It's about 250kms or 2.5 hrs from Mississauga so a little far from the GTA.
> 
> * Next Up* is Sunday, Sept 25th, 2016  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> London on the other hand is one of my favourite auctions and worth the drive from the GTA at 138kms & just under an hour & a half away from the my home in Mississauga. The reasons why? London's Auction has a late start time of 11:00am, a fair amount of lots from 700-1000 and it has fish and stuff you won't normally see at the GTA auctions. So&#8230; for me, it's worth the drive!
> 
> Check out the club's websites for details.
> 
> And get a few of your pals together and make it a "Road Trip".
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Thanks for the breakdown of those two auctions. Unfortunately they are both a little far for me. Hamilton, however, I should be able to make. What is your opinion on that auction? Worth the trip?


----------



## Dis

Hamilton auction is always good. Been going for several years. Always a great selection and we'll run and organized. People also rave about the chili dogs


----------



## RCShevalier

Anyone planning on attending the auction this weekend? Will you be bringing anything to sell?


----------



## Dis

I'll be bringing a few f1 l333s, f1 l201s and some plants. Usually I have sterbai cories but my group has been pretty inactive lately


----------



## jeanniebabie

Is there a pre-register for the HDAS show?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins

*KWAS Oktoberfish*

Hey everyone,

This year, the Kitchener-Waterloo Aquarium Society is holding their Oktoberfish Show and Auction on Sunday 16 October.

We are at a new location just north of Waterloo.

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?26599-Oktoberfish-2016-new-date-new-location!

Forms and rules are available on the KWAS Facebook Group page in the Files tab, or you can send an email to request them from [email protected]

Make a day of it and enjoy some traditional Waterloo County food


----------



## bettaforu

what are the classes for the show....can't find them on facebook or kwas.ca


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> what are the classes for the show....can't find them on facebook or kwas.ca


Here is a link to the Show Rules & Classes. You can ask to join the group if you're not already a member.

Also available on KWAS Facebook Group Page


----------



## Scotmando

The 2016 Fall Auction/Event List

Got your coolers ready?



Scotmando said:


> *2016 FALL AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sunday, Sept 25th, 2016  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Saturday, Oct 1st, 2016  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Next* Sunday Oct 16th, 2016 **New Date**  KWAS - Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday Nov 6th, 2016  PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club  - * Fall Auction & Show (free admission to both) *
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done *Saturday, Sept 17th 2016  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday Oct 2nd, 2016  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * FALL Auction*
> 
> * Next* Sunday, Oct 23rd, 2016" Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> *TBA *
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun Sept 10-11, 2016  Canadian Pet Expo
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*
> 
> ** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> • *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> • *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> • *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> • *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> • *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> • *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> • *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
> • *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> • *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> • *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> • *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> • *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> • *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> • *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> • *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *For Sellers*:
> 
> *Preparation Before-Hand*
> • *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> • *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates*_ 2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> • *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> • *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
> • *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.
> • *Large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
> • *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> • *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture).
> • *Bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> • *Please DON'T BRING*, Used Gravel, Broken or Filthy Equipment, _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_, expired or opened food or medication, items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons. Check each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods, as some don't allow any used items.
> • *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!).
> 
> *Seller Registration*
> • *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> • *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> • *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> • *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## bettaforu

Scot what time does the show start? I am trying to figure out what time I need to leave. I can't seem to get onto facebook for any info. Please post times here. thanks


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Scot what time does the show start? I am trying to figure out what time I need to leave. I can't seem to get onto facebook for any info. Please post times here. thanks


OKTOBERFISH Held on October 16, 2016
Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society
*OFFICIAL SHOW RULES, CLASSES AND PROCEDURES*

*General:*
1) There is no limit to the number of entries submitted.

2) Entry submitted MUST have been the property and in the possession of the exhibitor for at least 30 days prior to the show.

2a) No entry will be judged in more than one class.

3) *Entry forms will be accepted electronically in advance up to 11pm the evening before the show with payment due in full before 10am the day of the show. All other forms will be accepted from 8am to 9:30am on the day of the show with payment due upon submission.*
*At 10am the showroom will be closed and all entries must be set up.* We will re-open the showroom after the judging and after announcement of the winners.

4) Entries are $1.00 each. Juniors entering in the Junior Livebearer and Junior Egglayer classes are free. The registration form must be turned in to the show committee at time of entry.

5) Removal of entries from the show will be allowed after 4pm. Anything remaining in the showroom at the end of the day will become property of Kitchener- Waterloo Aquarium Society. Anyone who must depart early may do so if a request in writing is received in writing at least 24 hours before the show.

6) It is the exhibitor's responsibility to enter the fish and or entry in the correct class. A judge or the Show Chairman also has the right to re-classify any entry they feel is in the wrong class. If you have any questions about what class to enter your fish or entry into, please contact the chairman.

7) Fish displaying and forms of deformity or disease will be disqualified and not judged.

*Show Judging:*

1) KWAS will award trophies for Best In Show and Best In categories only. All other awards will be awarded cash prizes.

2) Judging will be done by CAOAC certified judges and apprentice judges. A judge's decision is final and binding. Any problems with judging should be reported to the chairman of the CAOAC Judges Committee. Appeals are not accepted the day of the show.

3) The photography class will be judged by a special KWAS appointed judge (if available) who has accumulated professional knowledge of photography as an art form.

4) In case of disputes, the show chair person's decision will be final and binding.

5) Apprentice judges may not judge any class which they or any member of their immediate family have submitted entries for. No entries will be accepted by any judge or members of their immediate family for classes which they will be judging.

6) The following reference material will be used for the show: Axelrods Atlas, Baensch Atlas and any other reference guides available to the judges and show committee. Size will refer to 'mature size'.

*Show Equipment*

1) All fish must be shown in flat sided bowls or tanks. Tanks should be no larger than necessary to accommodate the fish for the duration of the show. Any tank over ten (10) gallons must have its own stand to hold the tank. Please notify the chairman if you are bringing a larger tank.

2) It is recommended that all tanks should be covered with a rigid lid such as glass, plexiglass or posterboard which must be removable for judging.

3) The tanks in all fish species classes may contain the fish entry, water, airstones, a heater and a one colour background.

4) Air will NOT be supplied. Exhibitors requiring air must supply their own air pumps, air valves, air stones, airline, air driven filters and heaters. No open air lines will be allowed.

5) Tap water will be available. No spray bottles will be allowed in the show room.

6) No substrate will be allowed except in the following classes. 28 - Aquatic Plants, 30 -
Aquarium Beautiful and 31 - Aquarium Novelty.

*Specialized Classes*

1) Any artistic material can be used for the Arts and Crafts class. The exhibit must have been made by the exhibitor and have a fishy theme.

2) Photos must have been taken by the entrant within the previous twelve (12) months for entry into the photo class.

3) A junior is age sixteen (16) and under.

4) A family class must include one spawning pair and a minimum of five (5) young from this pair which are no more than three (3) months of age. These fish must have been bred by the entrant and will be judged on the condition and size of both parents and young, difficulty of spawn and rearing will also be taken into consideration. A tank divider may be used.

5) Club High Aggregate will be given to the club whose members receive the most points overall in the competition. A framed certificate will be given to the President of the club to mark their accomplishments.


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Scot what time does the show start? I am trying to figure out what time I need to leave. I can't seem to get onto facebook for any info. Please post times here. thanks


Her are the Classes Anna.

*OKTOBERFISH Held on October 16, 2016*
*Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society*
*OFFICIAL SHOW CLASSES*

*Fish Show Classes:*
1. Angels and Discus
2. New World Dwarf Cichlids (Under 4")
3. New World Large Cichlids
4. Lake Malawi Cichlids
5. Lake Tanganyika Cichlids
6. African Dwarf Cichlids (Under 4")
7. AOV Cichlids
8. Mollies
9. Platies and Swordtails (includes wild sword species)
10. Male Guppy
11. Female Guppy
12. AOV Livebearer
13. Corydoras, Aspidoras and Brochis
14. Suckermouth Cat
15. AOV Catfishfish
16. Characins (Tetras, Silver Dollars, Pencilfish, Headstanders, Leporinus etc)
17. Minnows, Danios and Rasboras 
18. Sharks and Loaches
19. Male Betta
20. Female Betta
21. AOV Anabantids 
22. Killifish
23. Rainbowfish
24. Goldfish and Koi 
25. Barbs
26. Freshwater Invertebrates 
27. AOV Egglayer
28. Aquatic Plants
29. Aquatic Animals
30. Aquarium Beautiful
31. Aquarium Novelty
32. Arts and Crafts (created within the last 12 months) 
33. Aquatic Photography (taken within the last 12 minths) 
34. Junior Egglayer
35. Junior Livebearer
36. Family Egglayer
37. Family Livebearer
38. High Club Aggregate?
*Trophies*
1. Best Cichlid
2. Best Livebearer
3. Best Catfish
4. Best Egglayer
5. Best Junior
6. Best In Show
7. People's Choice
*Preregistrations can be emailed on the Show Entry Form to [email protected]*


----------



## Scotmando

*The 2016 Fall Auction/Event List*

*Next Auction/Event right her in the GTA

Sunday, Nov 6th, 2016

PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall Auction, Fish Show & Shrimp Competition*

Pre-Registration for Sellers starts Friday, OCT 28th, 2016 9:00am & is open until Saturday NOV 5th, 2016 6:00pm

Buyers can also register & view an online list of items available as they're being posted. Check Often.

Bring Items & a big Cooler! You wanna make sure you get a seat! Larger Venue too. Details on the PRAC Auction webpage



Scotmando said:


> *2016 FALL AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sunday, Sept 25th, 2016  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Saturday, Oct 1st, 2016  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday Oct 16th, 2016  KWAS - Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> * Next* Sunday Nov 6th, 2016  PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club  - * Fall Auction, Fish Show & Shrimp Competition *
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done *Saturday, Sept 17th 2016  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday Oct 2nd, 2016  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * FALL Auction*
> 
> * Next* Sunday, Oct 23rd, 2016" Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Almost Next*Sunday OCT 30th, 2016  SCAAS - St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society - *FALL Auction*
> 
> Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*
> 
> Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *FALL Super Auction*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> *TBA *
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun Sept 10-11, 2016  Canadian Pet Expo
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*
> 
> ** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> • *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> • *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> • *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> • *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> • *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> • *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> • *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
> • *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> • *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> • *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> • *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> • *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> • *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> • *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> • *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *For Sellers*:
> 
> *Preparation Before-Hand*
> • *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> • *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates*_ 2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> • *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> • *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
> • *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.
> • *Large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
> • *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> • *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture).
> • *Bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> • *Please DON'T BRING*, Used Gravel, Broken or Filthy Equipment, _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_, expired or opened food or medication, items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons. Check each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods, as some don't allow any used items.
> • *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!).
> 
> *Seller Registration*
> • *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> • *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> • *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> • *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## Bwhiskered

Wrong. The next Auction is St Catherines on Sunday Oct.30 At the Seafarers Hall. Action starts a 10 am. It may be further to go but many things sell at bargain prices.
http://www.scaas.info/


----------



## Scotmando

Bwhiskered said:


> Wrong. The next Auction is St Catherines on Sunday Oct.30 At the Seafarers Hall. Action starts a 10 am. It may be further to go but many things sell at bargain prices.
> http://www.scaas.info/


*Good Catch!*

Yes, Charlie is correct!

I made a booboo. Hehe

Fixed!


----------



## Bwhiskered

It has not received much advertising and I only became aware of it myself a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mruttle




----------



## Scotmando

*Sunday, Nov 6th, 2016 PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club - Fall Auction, Fish Show &*

*Registration is NOW OPEN* for The Peel Aquarium Auction Website and closes Saturday NOV 5th, 2016 6:00pm EST

Sellers can start posting items online now.

Registered Buyers can also view online as items are posted.

Any Questions?

See you there on Nov 6th, 2016


----------



## Scotmando

Last two auctions are out of the GTA.

One in Montreal, Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *FALL Super Auction*

The other in New York State also on Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*

I did hear 3 members from Peel Aquarium Club are going to the Montreal Auction.

Apparently they have 1300+ items so far in their auction!

Go Habs Go!


----------



## Scotmando

Here's the last two auctions.



Scotmando said:


> *2016 FALL AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - Golden Horseshoe AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sunday, Sept 25th, 2016  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Saturday, Oct 1st, 2016  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday Oct 16th, 2016  KWAS - Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> * Done* Sunday Nov 6th, 2016  PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club  - * Fall Auction, Fish Show & Shrimp Competition *
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF AREA) LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done *Saturday, Sept 17th 2016  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday Oct 2nd, 2016  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * FALL Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday, Oct 23rd, 2016" Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Fall Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday OCT 30th, 2016  SCAAS - St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society - *FALL Auction*
> 
> * Next* Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*
> 
> * Next* Sunday NOV 13th, 2016  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *FALL Super Auction*
> 
> Sunday NOV 20th, 2016  OCA - Ohio Cichlid Association - *OCA Extravaganza Auction*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTIONS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> *TBA *
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> FALL 2016*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun Sept 10-11, 2016  Canadian Pet Expo
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*
> 
> ** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> • *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> • *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> • *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> • *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> • *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> • *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> • *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
> • *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> • *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> • *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> • *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> • *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> • *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> • *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> • *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *For Sellers*:
> 
> *Preparation Before-Hand*
> • *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> • *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates*_ 2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> • *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> • *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
> • *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth.
> • *Large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
> • *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> • *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture).
> • *Bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> • *Please DON'T BRING*, Used Gravel, Broken or Filthy Equipment, _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_, expired or opened food or medication, items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons. Check each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods, as some don't allow any used items.
> • *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!).
> 
> *Seller Registration*
> • *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> • *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> • *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> • *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## Bwhiskered

There is also the auction on Nov.20 at the OCA Extravaganza in Strongsville Ohio.


----------



## Scotmando

Bwhiskered said:


> There is also the auction on Nov.20 at the OCA Extravaganza in Strongsville Ohio.


Are you going?


----------



## Bwhiskered

I'll be there if the weather holds.


----------



## darkangel66n

*Durham Region Annual Auction April 9th*


----------



## kaitlyn19

*Auctions in 2017*

Auctions List for 2017

March
Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - March 25th 2017

April
Barrie Region Aquarium Society Auction - April 2nd 2017
Durham & Region Aquarium Society Aquariama - April 9th 2017
Sarnia Aquarium Society Auction - April 22nd 2017

May
London Aquaria Society auction - May 7th 2017

September
Sarnia Aquarium Society Auction - September 9th 2017
London Aquaria Society auction - September 24th 2017
Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - September 30th 2017


----------



## Dis

The hamilton auction hasn't happened yet. It's upcoming on saturday March 25th


----------



## kaitlyn19

kaitlyn19 said:


> Auctions List for 2017
> 
> March
> Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - March 25th 2017
> 
> April
> *Next*: Barrie Region Aquarium Society Auction - April 2nd 2017
> Durham & Region Aquarium Society Aquariama - April 9th 2017
> Sarnia Aquarium Society Auction - April 22nd 2017
> 
> May
> London Aquaria Society auction - May 7th 2017
> 
> September
> Sarnia Aquarium Society Auction - September 9th 2017
> London Aquaria Society auction - September 24th 2017
> Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - September 30th 2017


Oh yeah, my bad.. Pregnancy brain


----------



## Dis

No worries. Congrats!


----------



## darkangel66n

This weekend, don't miss it.


----------



## repzkillah

darkangel66n said:


> This weekend, don't miss it.


will there be saltwater stuff in the auction?


----------



## darkangel66n

repzkillah said:


> will there be saltwater stuff in the auction?


Maybe, but there will be saltwater coral vendors as listed.


----------



## Scotmando

*FALL 2017 AQUARIUM AUCTION & EVENT LIST*

*GTA - GREATER TORONTO AREA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2017*


*DONE * Sunday, Sept 24th, 2017  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

*DONE * Saturday, Sept 30th, 2017  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

*DONE * Sunday Oct 22nd, 2017 KWAS - Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*

*DONE * Sunday Oct 29nd, 2017  SCAAS - St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*

*NEXT * Sunday Nov 5th, 2017  PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club  - * Fall Auction, Fish Show & Shrimp Competition *

*OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF GTA AREA) LIST >> FALL 2017*


* Done * Saturday, Sept 9th 2017  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*

* Done * Sunday Oct 22nd, 2017  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * FALL Auction*

* Done * Sunday, Oct 29th, 2017 Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Fall Auction*

*NEXT * Saturday Nov 11th, 2017  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*

 Sunday Nov 12, 2017  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *FALL Super Auction*

 Sunday Nov 19th, 2017  OCA - Ohio Cichlid Association - *OCA Extravaganza Auction*

*SALTWATER AUCTION / EVENT LIST >> FALL 2017*


*PM me if you know of any this fall * 

* PET EVENTS LIST >> FALL 2017*


* Done* Sat-Sun Sept 9-10th, 2017  Canadian Pet Expo 

*CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*


List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY. 

*So how does an Aquarium Auction function?*

** Be certain to check Club's website for details regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **

*Most Auctions are now Cash Only*

*For Buyers*:
• *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
• *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts). 
• *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number. 
• *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat. 
• *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure. 
• *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers. 
• *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order. Some auctions sell tables randomly(listing order on a board) starting with the first table.
• *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
• *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
• *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list. 
• *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is. 
• *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price. 
• *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen. 
• *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains. 
• *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.

Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!

"There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
.
.

*For Sellers*:

*Preparation Before-Hand*
• *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
• *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates*_ 2 days before the Auction!_ Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
• *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your local fish store or online). No Ziploc® allowed. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it. 
• *Double-bag* by reversing the inside bag & creating round corners. This will avoid your fish getting caught in bag corners.
• *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tie together or re-bag into a larger bag. Double bag spiny fish or fish with teeth. 
• *Large or aggressive fish*, _one per bag_ & tie bags together or re-bag into a larger bag. Extra large fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish).
• *Use FRESH AIR!* General ratio is _75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
• *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture).
• *Bag dry goods too*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
• *Please DON'T BRING*, Used Gravel, Broken or Filthy Equipment, _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_, expired or opened food or medication, items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons. Check each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods, as some don't allow any used items.
• *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!).

*Seller Registration*
• *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
• *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
• *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers. 
• *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.


----------



## Scotmando

Had a great time at the London Auction & Show. Thanks, LAS for a great event last Sunday.

I got 4x First Prizes. 

I was especially happy with my 1st on my Cryptocoryne cordata var. Rosenervig. 

A dark green leaf with pink & light green stripes. 
Very rare these days! 
It has flowered for me twice this year with a wonderful golden yellow spath.


----------



## Scotmando

Who's all going to the KWAS Auction & Show(38 Classes) tomorrow?

Their Rules & Seller sheets are on their KWAS Facebook Groups page.

Hope to see all my fish friend there!


----------



## Bwhiskered

I'll be there with good fish as usual.


----------



## Scotmando

Bwhiskered said:


> I'll be there with good fish as usual.


You do have great fish!

I'll see you there and I have a surprise for you!


----------



## Scotmando

*Peel Regional Aquarium Club Fall Auction, Fish Show & Shrimp Competition - Sunday Nov*

*Peel Regional Aquarium Club Fall Auction, Fish Show & Shrimp Competition

- Sunday November 5th, 2017*

Don't miss this Spectacular!

Goto our Webpages for Directions, Details & Downloadable Sheets

PRAC Auction Webpage

PRAC Show Webpage

This Sunday!

Who's All Going?


----------



## Scotmando

*2018 Spring Aquarium Auction Season Begins........*

Who''s all going?



Scotmando said:


> *SPRING 2018 AQUARIUM AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - GREATER TORONTO AREA AUCTION LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done * Saturday, March 24th, 2018  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction & Show*
> 
> *Done * Sunday April 8, 2018  BRASS - Barrie & Region Aquarium society of Simcoe - * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Sunday April 15th, 2018  DRAS Durham Region Aquarium Society - * AQUARIAMA Spring Auction*
> 
> May 18-19-20, 2018  CAOAC Convention at Burlington, Ontario  - * Pre-Registry Required for Speakers & Banquet *
> 
> Sunday May 20, 2018  CAOAC Convention Auction & Show *(FREE Admission to Both)*
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF GTA AREA) LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done* Sunday April 8th, 2018  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *Spring Super Auction*
> 
> * Done * Sunday, April 8th, 2018 Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Spring Auction*
> 
> * Next * Sunday April 15th, 2018  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday April 29th, 2018  OVAS Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> Saturday, April 21st, 2018  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday, May 6, 2018  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTION / EVENT LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Wednesday, April 11, 2018  MAST Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto *Annual Auction*
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun, March 30-April 1, 2018  Canadian Pet Expo *(FREE Admission for Pets)*
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So How Does An Aquarium Auction Function?*
> 
> ** ALWAYS Check A Club's Website For Details Regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only (Pay per purchase)*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> 
> 
> *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> *Some Clubs now have Online Item Lists* for buyers to pre-view lots being offered. Available info on club websites.
> *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order or randomly(listing order on a board), always starting with the first table.
> *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> *Volunteer throughout the Auction*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner (they get to see whats in the bags first!, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event. Very Much Appreciated.
> *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *Sellers Preparation Before-Hand:*
> 
> *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> *Some Clubs now have Online Pre-Registration & Item Lists* for both buyers & sellers. Available info on their club website. This save you & the club lots of time with on-site registration.
> *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates 2-3 days before the Auction! Larger Fish 4-5 days!* Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> *Double-bag* by Putting 1st bag upside-down into 2nd bag. This prevents fish from getting caught in bag corners.
> *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tape together or re-bag multiple bags into one larger bag.
> *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your LFS local fish store or online). *No Ziploc® allowed*. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> *Large, Aggressive or Spiny fish*, _One per bag & Double bag!_. Tape multiple bags together or fit into one larger bag. _XXL fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish)._
> *Use FRESH AIR!* _General ratio is 75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture)
> *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!)
> *Bag dry goods*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> *PLEASE DON'T BRING*,
> Used Gravel or Rocks,
> Broken or Filthy Equipment
> _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_
> Expired or Opened Food or Medication
> Items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
> Check Each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods,
> _Some Clubs don't allow any used items_.
> 
> 
> *Seller On-Site Registration*
> 
> *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.
> *Now Volunteer!*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event.


----------



## Bwhiskered

I will be there with good fish as usual.


----------



## bettaforu

I will be at the Hamilton auction too...looking for lots of stuff.


----------



## Dis

I'll be there. Looking for some cories and gold rams. Someone please bring some 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu

Can anyone bring me some Water Lettuce! I need a bag of it for my new tanks. Just come find me at the Auction...I am small with Red hair easy to find and I will be with my daughter who has long curly hair. thanks.


----------



## df001

the OVAS (ottawa valley aquarium society?) auction is april 29th, details are on their website. not sure if its kosher to link to thier forum here.


----------



## Bwhiskered

This Saturday the first big show and auction of the season. Hamilton & District Aquarium Society at the Waterdown Legion on Hamilton Street. Doors open at 8 am and the auction starts at 10 am. Everyone is welcome to show or auction and there is no admission charge.


----------



## Scotmando

df001 said:


> the OVAS (ottawa valley aquarium society?) auction is april 29th, details are on their website. not sure if its kosher to link to thier forum here.


Yes, give us the link here & I'll put your auction on this list too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## df001

http://ovas.ca/forum/index.php?topic=61156.0

link to ovas auction details.


----------



## Scotmando

*Durham Region Aquarium Society AQUARIAMA*

Who''s all going to the DRAS - Durham Region Aquarium Society AQUARIAMA this Sunday April 15th?

AJAX Community Centre, 75 Centennial Road Ajax, Ontario

Auction Sellers Doors open 8:30am to 9:30am
Vendor EXPO from 9:00am to 4:00pm
Auction starts 10:00am

Hopefully the pending ice storm won't be so bad.



Scotmando said:


> *SPRING 2018 AQUARIUM AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - GREATER TORONTO AREA AUCTION LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done * Saturday, March 24th, 2018  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction & Show*
> 
> *Done * Sunday April 8, 2018  BRASS - Barrie & Region Aquarium society of Simcoe - * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Done * Sunday April 15th, 2018  DRAS Durham Region Aquarium Society - * AQUARIAMA Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Sunday May 20, 2018  CAOAC Aquarium EXPO Auction & Show *(FREE Admission to Both)*
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF GTA AREA) LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done* Sunday April 8th, 2018  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *Spring Super Auction*
> 
> * Done * Sunday, April 8th, 2018 Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Spring Auction*
> 
> * Done * Sunday April 15th, 2018  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Saturday, April 21st, 2018  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday April 29th, 2018  OVAS Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday, May 6, 2018  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTION / EVENT LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Wednesday, April 11, 2018  MAST Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto *Annual Auction*
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun, March 30-April 1, 2018  Canadian Pet Expo *(FREE Admission for Pets)*
> 
> *Next * May 18-19-20, 2018  CAOAC Aquarium EXPO at Burlington, Ontario  - * Pre-Registry Required for Speakers & Banquet *
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So How Does An Aquarium Auction Function?*
> 
> ** ALWAYS Check A Club's Website For Details Regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only (Pay per purchase)*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> 
> 
> *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> *Some Clubs now have Online Item Lists* for buyers to pre-view lots being offered. Available info on club websites.
> *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order or randomly(listing order on a board), always starting with the first table.
> *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> *Volunteer throughout the Auction*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner (they get to see whats in the bags first & up close!, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event. Very Much Appreciated.
> *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *Sellers Preparation Before-Hand:*
> 
> *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> *Some Clubs now have Online Pre-Registration & Item Lists* for both buyers & sellers. Available info on their club website. This save you & the club lots of time with on-site registration.
> *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates 2-3 days before the Auction! Larger Fish 4-5 days!* Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> *Double-bag* by Putting 1st bag upside-down into 2nd bag. This prevents fish from getting caught in bag corners.
> *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tape together or re-bag multiple bags into one larger bag.
> *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your LFS local fish store or online). *No Ziploc® allowed*. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> *Large, Aggressive or Spiny fish*, _One per bag & Double bag!_. Tape multiple bags together or fit into one larger bag. _XXL fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish)._
> *Use FRESH AIR!* _General ratio is 75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture)
> *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!)
> *Bag dry goods*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> *PLEASE DON'T BRING*,
> Used Gravel or Rocks,
> Broken or Filthy Equipment
> _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_
> Expired or Opened Food or Medication
> Items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
> Check Each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods,
> _Some Clubs don't allow any used items_.
> 
> 
> *Seller On-Site Registration*
> 
> *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.
> *Volunteer!* Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event.


----------



## Scotmando

*Dras aquariama cancelled*

DRAS AQUARIAMA is CANCELLED DUE TO WEATHER

See their Facebook Page for details https://www.facebook.com/groups/301233793314778

So sorry to see as this is one best aquarium events in the GTA. Hope they have a reschedule date soon.

Lots of hard work goes into hosting an event of this size & caliber. All done by dedicated volunteers, friends & family of the DRAS club. I feel for you guys and all the people who had prepared for this event. Its just too nasty out there at the moment.

This will certainly be an April weather event to remember!


----------



## Scotmando

*Sarnia Aquarium Society Spring Auction this Sunday April 21st*

Who''s all going to the SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society Spring Auction this Sunday April 21st?

At
Sarnia Christian School
1273 Exmouth St

Doors open at 9:30, 
Auction begins at 11:00



Scotmando said:


> *SPRING 2018 AQUARIUM AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - GREATER TORONTO AREA AUCTION LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done * Saturday, March 24th, 2018  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction & Show*
> 
> *Done * Sunday April 8, 2018  BRASS - Barrie & Region Aquarium society of Simcoe - * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Done * Sunday April 15th, 2018  DRAS Durham Region Aquarium Society - * AQUARIAMA Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Sunday May 20, 2018  CAOAC Aquarium EXPO Auction & Show *(FREE Admission to Both)*
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF GTA AREA) LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done* Sunday April 8th, 2018  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *Spring Super Auction*
> 
> * Done * Sunday, April 8th, 2018 Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Spring Auction*
> 
> * Done * Sunday April 15th, 2018  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Saturday, April 21st, 2018  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday April 29th, 2018  OVAS Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> Sunday, May 6, 2018  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTION / EVENT LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Wednesday, April 11, 2018  MAST Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto *Annual Auction*
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun, March 30-April 1, 2018  Canadian Pet Expo *(FREE Admission for Pets)*
> 
> *Next * May 18-19-20, 2018  CAOAC Aquarium EXPO at Burlington, Ontario  - * Pre-Registry Required for Speakers & Banquet *
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So How Does An Aquarium Auction Function?*
> 
> ** ALWAYS Check A Club's Website For Details Regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only (Pay per purchase)*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> 
> 
> *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> *Some Clubs now have Online Item Lists* for buyers to pre-view lots being offered. Available info on club websites.
> *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order or randomly(listing order on a board), always starting with the first table.
> *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> *Volunteer throughout the Auction*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner (they get to see whats in the bags first & up close!, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event. Very Much Appreciated.
> *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *Sellers Preparation Before-Hand:*
> 
> *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> *Some Clubs now have Online Pre-Registration & Item Lists* for both buyers & sellers. Available info on their club website. This save you & the club lots of time with on-site registration.
> *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates 2-3 days before the Auction! Larger Fish 4-5 days!* Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> *Double-bag* by Putting 1st bag upside-down into 2nd bag. This prevents fish from getting caught in bag corners.
> *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tape together or re-bag multiple bags into one larger bag.
> *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your LFS local fish store or online). *No Ziploc® allowed*. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> *Large, Aggressive or Spiny fish*, _One per bag & Double bag!_. Tape multiple bags together or fit into one larger bag. _XXL fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish)._
> *Use FRESH AIR!* _General ratio is 75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture)
> *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!)
> *Bag dry goods*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> *PLEASE DON'T BRING*,
> Used Gravel or Rocks,
> Broken or Filthy Equipment
> _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_
> Expired or Opened Food or Medication
> Items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
> Check Each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods,
> _Some Clubs don't allow any used items_.
> 
> 
> *Seller On-Site Registration*
> 
> *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.
> *Volunteer!* Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event.


----------



## Scotmando

*LAS - London Aquarium Society Spring Auction this Sunday May 6th, 2018*

*Who''s all going to the LAS - London Aquarium Society Spring Auction this Sunday May 6th, 2018?

Held at:
Optimist Hall, 
1653 Richmond Street, 
in DORCHESTER*

*Registration begins at 7:30 am

***Please note new start time of 10 am!***

Sellers sheets must be in by 9:30 am.*

*Auction begins at 10:00 am!*

* LAS Auction Registration Sheet & more Info*



Scotmando said:


> *SPRING 2018 AQUARIUM AUCTION & EVENT LIST*
> 
> *GTA - GREATER TORONTO AREA AUCTION LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done * Saturday, March 24th, 2018  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction & Show*
> 
> *Done * Sunday April 8, 2018  BRASS - Barrie & Region Aquarium society of Simcoe - * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Done * Sunday April 15th, 2018  DRAS Durham Region Aquarium Society - * AQUARIAMA Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Sunday May 20, 2018  CAOAC Aquarium EXPO Auction & Show *(FREE Admission to Both)*
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF GTA AREA) LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> *Done* Sunday April 8th, 2018  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal - *Spring Super Auction*
> 
> * Done * Sunday, April 8th, 2018 Erie Aquarium Society-NY, USA  - * Spring Auction*
> 
> * Done * Sunday April 15th, 2018  CAS Calgary Aquarium Society * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Saturday, April 21st, 2018  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction*
> 
> * Done* Sunday April 29th, 2018  OVAS Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> *Next * Sunday, May 6, 2018  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Spring Auction*
> 
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTION / EVENT LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Wednesday, April 11, 2018  MAST Marine Aquarium Society of Toronto *Annual Auction*
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> SPRING 2018*
> 
> 
> * Done* Sat-Sun, March 30-April 1, 2018  Canadian Pet Expo *(FREE Admission for Pets)*
> 
> *Next * May 18-19-20, 2018  CAOAC Aquarium EXPO at Burlington, Ontario  - * Pre-Registry Required for Speakers & Banquet *
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So How Does An Aquarium Auction Function?*
> 
> ** ALWAYS Check A Club's Website For Details Regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only (Pay per purchase)*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> 
> 
> *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> *Some Clubs now have Online Item Lists* for buyers to pre-view lots being offered. Available info on club websites.
> *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order or randomly(listing order on a board), always starting with the first table.
> *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> *Volunteer throughout the Auction*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner (they get to see whats in the bags first & up close!, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event. Very Much Appreciated.
> *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *Sellers Preparation Before-Hand:*
> 
> *Download Sellers Sheets* Usually available on the club website. Prepare 2-3 days in advance & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> *Some Clubs now have Online Pre-Registration & Item Lists* for both buyers & sellers. Available info on their club website. This save you & the club lots of time with on-site registration.
> *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates 2-3 days before the Auction! Larger Fish 4-5 days!* Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> *Double-bag* by Putting 1st bag upside-down into 2nd bag. This prevents fish from getting caught in bag corners.
> *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tape together or re-bag multiple bags into one larger bag.
> *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your LFS local fish store or online). *No Ziploc® allowed*. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> *Large, Aggressive or Spiny fish*, _One per bag & Double bag!_. Tape multiple bags together or fit into one larger bag. _XXL fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish)._
> *Use FRESH AIR!* _General ratio is 75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture)
> *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!)
> *Bag dry goods*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> *PLEASE DON'T BRING*,
> Used Gravel or Rocks,
> Broken or Filthy Equipment
> _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_
> Expired or Opened Food or Medication
> Items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
> Check Each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods,
> _Some Clubs don't allow any used items_.
> 
> 
> *Seller On-Site Registration*
> 
> *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.
> *Volunteer!* Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event.


----------



## Reis

Hamilton auction is coming up in two weeks, where are all the fall auction and shows?! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotmando

*Hamilton is the First Fall Auction*

The first Fall Auction is the HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society on 
Saturday Sept 15th in Waterdown.

Who's all going?



Scotmando said:


> *GTA - GREATER TORONTO AREA AUCTION LIST >> FALL 2018*
> 
> 
> *NEXT * Saturday, Sept 15th, 2018  HDAS - Hamilton & District Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> Sunday, Sept 30th, 2018  LAS - London Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday Oct 14th, 2018 KWAS - Kitchener Waterloo Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction & Show*
> 
> Sunday Oct 28th, 2018  PRAC Peel Regional Aquarium Club  - * Fall Auction, Fish Show *
> 
> Sunday Nov 4th, 2018  SCAAS - St. Catharines & Area Aquarium Society - * Fall Auction*
> 
> 
> *OTHER AUCTIONS (OUT OF GTA AREA) LIST >> FALL 2018*
> 
> 
> Saturday, Sept 22nd 2018  SAS - Sarnia Aquarium Society - *Fall Auction*
> 
> Saturday Sept 29th, 2018  TFCEC Tropical Fish Club of Erie County-NY, USA - *FALL Auction*
> 
> October 4-7th, 2018  All Aquarium Catfish Convention 2018  - * Catfishcon Auction in Herndon, VA(near Washington D.C. USA)*
> 
> Sunday,*Oct 28th, 2018 Erie Aquarium Society-Erie PA, USA  - * Fall Auction*
> 
> TBA  Société d'Aquariophilie de Montréal" - *FALL Super Auction*
> 
> Sunday Nov 18th, 2018  OCA - Ohio Cichlid Association - *OCA Extravaganza Auction*
> 
> *SALTWATER AUCTION / EVENT LIST >> FALL 2018*
> 
> 
> *PM me if you know of any this fall *
> 
> * PET EVENTS LIST >> FALL 2018*
> 
> 
> *Next* Sat-Sun Sept 8-9th, 2018  Canadian Pet Expo
> 
> *CAOAC Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs Calendar of Events*
> 
> 
> List checked & updated frequently. Please PM with new auctions not on list or any issues regarding content. TY.
> 
> *So How Does An Aquarium Auction Function?*
> 
> ** ALWAYS Check A Club's Website For Details Regarding Rules, Regulations & Downloadable Sheets **
> 
> *Most Auctions are now Cash Only (Pay per purchase)*
> 
> *For Buyers*:
> 
> 
> *Bring CASH*, a cooler or three, a trolley for your haulage & your enthusiasm!
> *Some Clubs now have Online Item Lists* for buyers to pre-view lots being offered. Available info on club websites.
> *Be there before the auction starts* (not to worry if you can't make it early, you can still register as a buyer after the auction starts).
> *When you arrive*, go to the registration table & request a buyers number.
> *Choose a seat* that isn't taken. Put your coat or cooler(for your fish purchases) on your seat.
> *Hit the tables!* This is where all the auction items are on display for your viewing pleasure.
> *Most auctions* have 10 to 20 tables & each one can have 20 to 200+ items from individual sellers.
> *Tables* are either numbered(1,2,3&#8230 or lettered(A,B,C&#8230 & auctioned off in order or randomly(listing order on a board), always starting with the first table.
> *Take notes* & make a list of all the items you're interested in.
> *You'll see* common & rare fish, shrimps, snails & plants. Foods, equipment, tanks, stands & many items related to the aquarium hobby are also up for grabs.
> *When auction starts*, keep a close ear for the items on your want list.
> *The auctioneer* will hold up an item, call out it's number and describe what it is.
> *Volunteer throughout the Auction*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner (they get to see whats in the bags first!, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event. Very Much Appreciated.
> *Be ready* to bid by raising you Buyer Number Card when the auctioneer calls out the price.
> *Make sure auctioneer sees you* & your number! Be vocal! Say "Here!" or "Yuuup!" just to be seen.
> *If the bidding gets hot*, the auctioneer may ask bidders to hold their cards up as he/she verbally ups the bid incrementally until one card remains.
> *You Won the bid!!!* Its yours, Congratulations! Now pay for your item & continue bidding.
> 
> Easy, exciting, rewarding&#8230; until someone outbids you!
> 
> "There are NO Friends at an Auction" (actually there are lots of friends)
> .
> .
> 
> *Sellers Preparation Before-Hand:*
> 
> *Prepare 2-3 days in advance* & save yourself some time & stress the morning of.
> *Download Sellers Sheets* Available on each club's website or FaceBook page.
> *Some Clubs now have Online Pre-Registration & Item Lists* for both buyers & sellers. Available info on their club website. This save you & the club lots of time with on-site registration.
> *STOP FEEDING Fish/Invertebrates 2-3 days before the Auction! Larger Fish 4-5 days!* Fish droppings create a build-up of ammonia in the bag & will kill your fish.
> *Double-bag* by Putting 1st bag upside-down into 2nd bag. This prevents fish from getting caught in bag corners.
> *Right size fish to bag.* Don't crowd too many in one bag. Separate pairs or trios in individual bags & tape together or re-bag multiple bags into one larger bag.
> *Use proper Fish Bags Only* (get at your LFS local fish store or online). *No Ziploc® allowed*. Bring extra bags in case of leaks! MOST clubs levy a re-bagging fee of $1-$3per bag if they do it.
> *Large, Aggressive or Spiny fish*, _One per bag & Double bag!_. Tape multiple bags together or fit into one larger bag. _XXL fish can go in suitable size pails with lids(to be sold with fish)._
> *Use FRESH AIR!* _General ratio is 75% air(more important that water)_ to 25% water. Do Not use your breath to fill bags. Inflate bag like a balloon. Air from an aquarium pump is really easy. Enough water to cover fish when bag is on its side. Knot or tie off with an elastic band.
> *Plants need very little water* in bag(just moisture)
> *Label all bags* (clearly so auctioneers can read it), with quantity, item name(common & latin if poss.), description, condition of goods, your name & email(optional). The more info you provide the better (and usually higher prices too!)
> *Bag dry goods*, _especially books_, because display tables get wet!
> *PLEASE DON'T BRING*,
> Used Gravel or Rocks,
> Broken or Filthy Equipment
> _Sick or Deformed fish/pets_
> Expired or Opened Food or Medication
> Items you can't lift yourself like tanks over 40 gallons.
> Check Each Club's 'List of Rules' before packing up dry goods,
> _Some Clubs don't allow any used items_.
> 
> 
> *Seller On-Site Registration*
> 
> *Get there Early!* Registration usually begins 2-3 hours before. Cut-off for registration is usually 15-30 minutes before auction starts. Check Auction Rules with each club.
> *Check in & register* with auction staff as they will assign you a number, sellers sheets(to be filled out & handed back) & adhesive labels(hand back empty sheets & labels) for you to affix to each of your lots.
> *All your lots* are to be put on corresponding tables by you and/or volunteers.
> *Your done*. Now your free to be a buyer and join in on the Auction.
> *Now Volunteer!*. Ask "What Can I do to Help?" Be a runner, help put bags on tables, help load auctioneer tables or help clean up during & after event.


----------



## bettaforu

So is KWAS having a show too this year? I didn't see it advertised on their FB page.

Yes I will be attending the Hamilton Auction. I will have a vendor table with
Bettas (male and female) for sale and Shrimps, and Shrimp accessories!

Some Buce plants, and the very rare RED MOSS. Come on by and see what I have available.


----------



## darkangel66n

*Durham Region Annual Auction April 7th*


----------



## matti2uude

Hi are you going to update the list for 2019? I have a teacher asking for dates. Thanks Matt


----------



## Lee_D

How about 2020? Their website says Oktoberfish is still on for the 18th, but I'm really curious how.

Lee


----------

